# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ո՞վ է ավելի խելացի. կի՞նը, թե՞ տղամարդը

## Haykolo007

Ով է ավելի խելացի,կինը թե տղամարդը? :Think: 

Տղամարդիկ կանանցից ուժեղ են ֆիզիկապես,միգուցե նաեւ ավելի խելացի են?

ՈՒղակի իմ տեաաց գիտնակնների մեծ մասը տղամարդ են....նաեւ հետաքրքիր է թե ինչու շախմատում կանայք եվ տղամարդիկ իրար հետ չեն մրցում վորքանով վոր տեղյակ եմ?????

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Երկուսն էլ որոշ չափով խելացի են: Կան և խելացի տղամարդիկ ու խելացի կանայք որոնց հետ խոսելուց բավականություն ես ստանում ու ցանկանում ես, որ զրույցը չնդատվի: Իսկ ուժեղությոան վերաբերյալ կասեմ որ կինը  տղամարդուն իր ուժեղությամբ չի զիճում ոչ մի բանով:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Սկսենք նրանից որ ահագին երկար ժամանակ կնոջ կրթված լինելը ուղղակի անթույլատրելի էր, ամեն գիտական աշխատանքով զբաղվել են տղամարդիկ: Եվ երկրորդ գործոնը որ խանգարում է կնոջը, նրանցից շատերը ամուսնանալով իրենց նվիրում են ընտանիքին ու գրողի ծոցն են ուղղարկում գիտությունը: Այսինքն բնական է, որ դու ավելի շատ տղամարդ ես տեսնում գիտական ասպարեզում, քան կանանց: Հետևաբար չի նշանակում նաև, թե տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են, քան կանայք :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (13.11.2009), Enigmatic (13.11.2009), Farfalla (14.11.2009), Freeman (16.06.2010), Lord (09.06.2010), Quyr Qery (12.07.2010), Rhayader (02.12.2010), Sambitbaba (26.04.2012), Yevuk (13.11.2009), Անամնիսիս (28.07.2010), Գևոր (13.11.2009), Կաթիլ (13.11.2009), յոգի (13.06.2010), Նիկեա (06.11.2014), Ուլուանա (14.11.2009), Սլիմ (24.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ընդհանրապես, համարվում է, որ տղամարդկանց մեջ դիսպերսիան ավելի մեծ է: Ավելի մատչելի լեզվով ասած` նրանց մեջ համ խելացիներն են ավելի շատ, համ բութերը: Կանայք ավելի շատ կոնցենտրացված են միջինի շուրջ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է շախմատին, տղամարդկանց մրցույթ որպես այդպիսին գոյություն չունի: Կա ընդհանուր մրցույթ, պարզապես այդտեղ հիմնականում տղամարդիկ են մասնակցում, սակայն կանայք էլ իրավունք ունեն: Եվ կա կանանց մրցույթ, որին տղամարդիկ մասնակցելու իրավունք չունեն: Դիսկրիմինացիա  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## Agni

Հայկ ջան կներես, բայց հարցը կարդալուց մի-քիչ զայրացա:Ինչպես կարելի է ասել, թե ով է ավելի խելացի.... :Xeloq:  Ֆիզիոլոգիապես ապացուցված է կնոջ և տղամարդու աջ և ձախ կիսագնդերի զարգացվածության միջև մի-քիչ տարբերություն կա, բայց դա կոմպեսացվում է և ոչ մի դեպքում չես կարող ասել, թե ով է ավելի խելացի: Իսկ այն , որ շախմատիստները ավլեի շատ տղամարդիկ են, դա հենց բացատրվում է նրանով, որ տղամարդկանց մոտ ավելի շատ է զարգացած տրաբամաբանական մտածողությունը : Սա էլ իր հերթին չի նշանակում, որ լավ զարգացած տրամաբանական մտածողություն ունեցող կին չկա, ուղղակի տղամարդիկ տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ ավելի շատ են: Կանայք էլ այլ բնագավառներում ունեն ավելի զարգացած ունակություններ, քան տղամարդիկ:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.11.2009), Freeman (16.06.2010), Lord (09.06.2010), Sambitbaba (26.04.2012), VisTolog (13.11.2009), Yevuk (13.11.2009), Դատարկություն (13.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (13.11.2009), Ուլուանա (14.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## Haykolo007

[QUOTE=21darimard;1851110]Հայկ ջան կներես, բայց հարցը կարդալուց մի-քիչ զայրացա:Ինչպես կարելի է ասել, թե ով է ավելի խելացի...


ոչ մեկին չեի ուզում վիրավորել,ուղակի հետաքրքիր էր :Wink:

----------


## Agni

> [
> ոչ մեկին չեի ուզում վիրավորել,ուղակի հետաքրքիր էր


Անձնավորված ոչինչ չկար, ուղղակի հարցի համար էի ասում, բայց արդեն կարծիքս հայտնեցի :Wink:

----------


## Հարդ

Հստակ ոչ ոք չի կարող բան ասել: Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է: Բայց ասենք հանճարների մեջ (երաժշտության) տղամարդիկ են ավելի տաղանդավոր: Դա հաստատ: Իսկ եթե կյանքում, ապա եթե չլիներ կանացի գերող գեղեցկությունն ապա կինը համարյա կոզր չէր ունենա: Բայց կան նաև կերեք արտահայտությանս էշ տղամարիկ, որ խայտառակում են արական ցեղի անունը:

----------

Benadad (27.11.2010), Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ընդհանրապես, համարվում է, որ տղամարդկանց մեջ դիսպերսիան ավելի մեծ է: Ավելի մատչելի լեզվով ասած` նրանց մեջ համ խելացիներն են ավելի շատ, համ բութերը: Կանայք ավելի շատ կոնցենտրացված են միջինի շուրջ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է շախմատին, տղամարդկանց մրցույթ որպես այդպիսին գոյություն չունի: Կա ընդհանուր մրցույթ, պարզապես այդտեղ հիմնականում տղամարդիկ են մասնակցում, սակայն կանայք էլ իրավունք ունեն: Եվ կա կանանց մրցույթ, որին տղամարդիկ մասնակցելու իրավունք չունեն: Դիսկրիմինացիա


Շախմատի պահով այսօրվա շախմատում միայն Հուդիթ Պոլգարինա հաջողվում հաջողությամբ մասնակցել տղամարդկանց հետ մրցումների :Smile:  Հետևաբար կարելիա ընդունել, որ կանանց ու տղամարդկանց շախմատներ կան, միայն թե այն պայմանով, որ շաատ տաղանդավոր կանայք մասնակցում են տղամարդկանց՝ ավելի ուժեղ մրցաշարին :Smile: 

Իսկ խելացի-չխելացիի սահման դնել տղամարդկանց ու կանանց միջև համարում եմ ոչ կոռռեկտ, ամեն դեպքում և տղամարդկանց բազմությունը, և կանանց բազմությունը բավականին մեծ դասեր են ու հստակ չես կարող համեմատել նրանց, քանի որ միշտ կգտնվի կին, որ որևէ տղամարդուց խելացի է ու միշտ կգտնվի տղամարդ, որ որևէ կնոջից է խելաց... Էս մի քիչ մաթեմատիկորեն ձևակերպված ասեցի :Jpit: 

Իսկ գիտական ոլորտում երևում է, որ տղամարդիկ ավելի մեծ ավանդ ունեն, դա երևի նշանակում է, որ խելացիների մեջ գերակշռում են տղամարդիկ :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ախր ինչու եք համեմատուն անհամեմատելին՞
Առաջին մարդու` Ադամի, բնույթը երկակի էր ` և կին և տղամարդ, Ադամը Ամբողջական էր ու իդեալական, նրա մեջ ամփոփոված էր և ինը և յանը, հետո Աստված Ադամի կողից ստեղծեց Եվային այսինքն բաժանեց միտքը, էներգիան` կանացիի ու տղամարդկայինի/ին - յան/: Աստված խախտեց ամբողջականությունը, միությունը: Կանացի ու տղամարդկային որակների միջև այդ օրվանից հաստատվել է մի հավասարակշռություն, կանացի և տղամարդկային էներգիաները լրացնում են մեկը մյուսին, նրանք չեն կարող համեմատվել, նրանք մեկը մյուսի շարունակությունն են: Յուրաքանչյուրս էլ ունենք և կանացի էներգիա և տղամարդկային էներգիա, միայն նրանց հարաբերությունը տարբեր է....... և համեմատել կնոջը և տղամարդուն ինձ թվումա շատ սխալ է

----------

Agni (13.11.2009), Benadad (27.11.2010), Chilly (17.11.2009), Freeman (16.06.2010), Sambitbaba (26.04.2012), Yevuk (13.11.2009), Համիկ (04.12.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Շախմատի պահով այսօրվա շախմատում միայն Հուդիթ Պոլգարինա հաջողվում հաջողությամբ մասնակցել տղամարդկանց հետ մրցումների Հետևաբար կարելիա ընդունել, որ կանանց ու տղամարդկանց շախմատներ կան, միայն թե այն պայմանով, որ շաատ տաղանդավոր կանայք մասնակցում են տղամարդկանց՝ ավելի ուժեղ մրցաշարին


Լիլիթ Մկրտչյանը հաջողությամբ մասնակցում է(ր) տղամարդկանց մրցաշարերին, այդ թվում բարձրագույն լիգայում: Իսկ շախմատի Հայաստանի բարձրագույն լիգան խաղ ու պար չէ, սա ձեզ ֆուտբոլ չէ  :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ով է ավելի խելացի,կինը թե տղամարդը?


Տղամարդը:

----------

Morpheus_NS (14.11.2009)

----------


## AniwaR

> միշտ կգտնվի կին, որ որևէ տղամարդուց խելացի է ու միշտ կգտնվի տղամարդ, որ որևէ կնոջից է խելաց..


*Վահիկ +1* Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:

----------


## Yevuk

Շատ կարծիքների հետ համամիտ եմ… Ասեմ որ տղամարդուն և կնոջը չի կարելի համեմատել, քանի որ ամեն մեկը անհատ է… Իսկ շախմատում ոչ թե հաղթում նա, ով ավելի խելացի է, այլ հաղթում է *ուժեղագույնը*, իսկ ուժեղը, ինչպես գիտեք, տղամարդիք են  :Wink:

----------


## AniwaR

> Շատ կարծիքների հետ համամիտ եմ… Ասեմ որ տղամարդուն և կնոջը չի կարելի համեմատել, քանի որ ամեն մեկը անհատ է… Իսկ շախմատում ոչ թե հաղթում նա, ով ավելի խելացի է, այլ հաղթում է ուժեղագույնը, իսկ ուժեղը, ինչպես գիտեք, տղամարդիք են


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում չի կարելի: Կարելի է, ա՛յն էլ ինչպես: Շրջապատիս մարդկանց տեսնելով ու ուսումնասիրելով՝ գնալով է՛լ ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ խելացի և ընդունակ լինելը բացարձակապես կապ չունի սեռի հետ: Վերցնենք հասարակ մի օրինակ. մեր կուրսում (ու համոզված եմ՝ ոչ միայն մեր) ամենալավ սովորողները հիմնականում աղջիկներն են, ու դա բացարձակապես կապ չունի աշխատասիրության հետ: Ուզեմ-չուզեմ (չնայած՝ չեմ ուզում) պետք է գոռազամիտ թվամ. ինչևէ, թող որևէ մի տղա ռիսկ անի ասել, որ սովորելու հարցում ինձանից ալարկոտ է, շախմատի հետ կապված՝ ՑԱՎՈՔ, ոչ մի, այսպես ասած, շախմատային կրթություն չունեմ, փոքր ժամանակ հայրիկիս հետ էի հազարից մեկ խաղում, հիմա էլ մեկ-մեկ կոմպով. վերջերս առաջին կարգի *տղա* շախմատիստի հետ «ոչ ոքի» եմ խաղացել: Մենակ ես չեմ, էլի շատ աղջիկներ կան: Ուղղակի շատերի պրոբլեմն էն կոմպլեքսն է, որ տղաներն իրենցից խելացի են, ու դա էլ հենց անխելքության առաջին դրսևորումն եմ համարում: Այդ ոչ թե տղամարդիկ են կանանցից խելացի, այլ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ մեկը մյուսից խելացի են: Վերջ

----------


## AniwaR

Չէ, վերջը չէր. մի՞թե ստորացուցիչ չէ տղամարդու համար մտածելը, որ այն ամենը, ինչին նա պարտական է իր «փայլուն» ուղեղով, ընդամենը հայրիկի Y քրոմոսոմն էր:

----------

Benadad (27.11.2010), Freeman (16.06.2010), Sambitbaba (26.04.2012)

----------


## Kuk

Աստված կնոջը տվել է գլուխ, իսկ տղամարդուն՝ գլուխ, որի մեջ կա ուղեղ:
Հ.Գ.  :Pardon:

----------

Benadad (27.11.2010), Morpheus_NS (14.11.2009), Հայկօ (17.11.2009), Հարդ (14.11.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Աստված կնոջը տվել է գլուխ, իսկ տղամարդուն՝ գլուխ, որի մեջ կա ուղեղ:
> Հ.Գ.


Աստված կնոջը գլուխ տալուց բացի տվել է նաև ուրիշ բաներ, որի դեմ տղամարդու այսպես կոչված ուղեղը անզոր է :  :LOL: 

Հարգանքներս...  :Pardon:

----------

Arpine (29.11.2011), CactuSoul (17.11.2009), Cassiopeia (14.11.2009), Freeman (16.06.2010), Yellow Raven (14.11.2009), Yevuk (14.11.2009), Հայկօ (17.11.2009), Հայուհի (09.06.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ախր ինչու եք համեմատուն անհամեմատելին՞
> Առաջին մարդու` Ադամի, բնույթը երկակի էր ` և կին և տղամարդ, Ադամը Ամբողջական էր ու իդեալական, նրա մեջ ամփոփոված էր և ինը և յանը, հետո Աստված Ադամի կողից ստեղծեց Եվային այսինքն բաժանեց միտքը, էներգիան` կանացիի ու տղամարդկայինի/ին - յան/: Աստված խախտեց ամբողջականությունը, միությունը: Կանացի ու տղամարդկային որակների միջև այդ օրվանից հաստատվել է մի հավասարակշռություն, կանացի և տղամարդկային էներգիաները լրացնում են մեկը մյուսին, նրանք չեն կարող համեմատվել, նրանք մեկը մյուսի շարունակությունն են: Յուրաքանչյուրս էլ ունենք և կանացի էներգիա և տղամարդկային էներգիա, միայն նրանց հարաբերությունը տարբեր է....... և համեմատել կնոջը և տղամարդուն ինձ թվումա շատ սխալ է


Հենց էս կապակցությամբ Նիցշեն ասել է, որ կինը աստծո երկրորդ սխալն ա եղել:  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հենց էս կապակցությամբ Նիցշեն ասել է, որ կինը աստծո երկրորդ սխալն ա եղել:


Նիցշեն էտ հարցում գլուխը պատովն ա տվել, ասա եթե կինը չլիներ էտ տղամարդիկ որտեղից էին առաջանալու:

----------

Arpine (29.11.2011), Benadad (27.11.2010), Cassiopeia (14.11.2009), Yevuk (14.11.2009), Ուլուանա (14.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Նիցշեն էտ հարցում գլուխը պատովն ա տվել, ասա եթե կինը չլիներ էտ տղամարդիկ որտեղից էին առաջանալու:


Ամբողջ հարցը նրանում ա, որ ըստ Նիցշեի, աստծո առաջին սխալը մարդն ա:  :LOL:

----------

Benadad (27.11.2010), Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## Ծով

Դե ախր ոնց կարող էր խելացի ադամի կողից տուպոյ Եվա ծնվե?լ :LOL:

----------

Benadad (27.11.2010), Freeman (16.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով ես ավելի խելացի եմ, քան աշխարհի կանաց 99 տոկոսը:  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով ես ավելի խելացի եմ, քան աշխարհի կանաց 99 տոկոսը:


Խելացի մարդը իրան չի գովերգում ու առավել ևս աշխարհի 99%  կանանց հետ համեմատում : :LOL:

----------

Benadad (27.11.2010), Cassiopeia (14.11.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Խելացի մարդը իրան չի գովերգում ու առավել ևս աշխարհի 99%  կանանց հետ համեմատում :


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի գովերգելը խելքի հետ :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Որ ինձ շախմատով չհաղթեիր, կասեի 100%-ը :LOL:

----------

Benadad (27.11.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով ես ավելի խելացի եմ, քան աշխարհի կանաց 99 տոկոսը:


Առանձին առանձին թե իրար հետ :Jpit: ? նայած որ հարցերում, տեղեր կան որ կանայք հաստատ ավելի խելացի են, բայց դե մեծամասամբ մենք ենք էլի մենք :Love:

----------

Morpheus_NS (14.11.2009), Ungrateful (14.11.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Առանձին առանձին թե իրար հետ? նայած որ հարցերում, *տեղեր կան որ կանայք հաստատ ավելի խելացի են*, բայց դե մեծամասամբ մենք ենք էլի մենք


Վռազ երեւում ա, որ Իդան քեզ էլ ա շախմատ կրել :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Վռազ երեւում ա, որ Իդան քեզ էլ ա շախմատ կրել


 :LOL:  Ոչ միայն :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի գովերգելը խելքի հետ



Դե գովում ես քո խելքը(որը խոսքով չի երևում, գործով պիտի երևա)՝ քեզ համեմատոլով այն արարածների հետ, որոնց  քեզանից (Մտավոր բնագավառում) ցածր ես համարում, ինչի մասին է խոսքը:  :Cool: 

Կին կա հազար տղամարդ արժի, տղամարդ էլ կա մի կնիկ չարժի  :Jpit: (խելքի մասին ա խոսքը):  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (14.11.2009), Cassiopeia (14.11.2009), Sambitbaba (26.04.2012)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ոչ միայն


Շախմատից բացի խելքի խաղ մեկ էլ բլոտն ա:
Իդան բլոտ խաղա՞լ գիտի: :Think:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով ես ավելի խելացի եմ, քան աշխարհի կանաց 99 տոկոսը:


Էլի հայկական ավանդական սոց հարցում ես անցկացրե՞լ :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե գովում ես քո խելքը(որը խոսքով չի երևում, գործով պիտի երևա)՝ քեզ համեմատոլով այն արարածների հետ, որոնց  քեզանից (Մտավոր բնագավառում) ցածր ես համարում, ինչի մասին է խոսքը: 
> 
> Կին կա հազար տղամարդ արժի, տղամարդ էլ կա մի կնիկ չարժի (խելքի մասին ա խոսքը):


Համեմատելու մեջ ա առավելությունը երեւում:  :Tongue: 
Համ էլ խելքը խոսքով էլ ա երեւում :Ok: 

Համաձայն եմ, որ կին կա հազար տղամարդ արժի, բայց էտ կինը էն 1 տոկոսի մեջ ա :Xeloq:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Շախմատից բացի խելքի խաղ մեկ էլ բլոտն ա:
> Իդան բլոտ խաղա՞լ գիտի:


Հիմա ի՞նձ ենք քննարկում, թեմայից շեղվում եք  :Nono: 


Տղամարդիկ համ էլ վերացման եզրին են կանգնած, ամբողջ աշխարհը կանանց ձեռքերում ա լինելու  :Goblin:  Էտ ժամանակ հեչ կարևոր չի որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են եղել, լեգենդ ա դառնալու:  :Tongue:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էլի հայկական ավանդական սոց հարցում ես անցկացրե՞լ


Չէ, էքստրապոլյացիա եմ արել :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հիմա ի՞նձ ենք քննարկում, թեմայից շեղվում եք 
> 
> 
> Տղամարդիկ համ էլ վերացման եզրին են կանգնած, ամբողջ աշխարհը կանանց ձեռքերում ա լինելու  Էտ ժամանակ հեչ կարևոր չի որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են եղել, լեգենդ ա դառնալու:


էս էլ փոքր վախտ մտածում էի՝ որ մեծանամ, աշխարհի թագավորն եմ դառնալու :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, էքստրապոլյացիա եմ արել


Ասենք 5 հոգու մակարդակով դատել ես բոլորի մասի՞ն:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ասենք 5 հոգու մակարդակով դատել ես բոլորի մասի՞ն:


Չէ, 5 հոգու չէ, 50000 հոգու

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, 5 հոգու չէ, 50000 հոգու


50000 մարդու մտավոր ունակությունները ուսումնասիրել ե՞ս:

Ասեմ էլի, վերջը ստիպեցիք :Jpit:  Ակումբը ձեզ վկա՝ ով է խելացի: Այդ ո՞ր մի թեմայում են միայն տղաները ակտիվ, ո՞ր: Դեռ շատ հաճախ աղջիկներն են բացատրում այս կամ այն հարցը :Jpit:  Համեստորեն կլռեի, բայց շաաաատ հարցերում աղջիկների հետ չեք էլ կարող բանավիճել. համապատասխան որակները չունեք :Smile: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.11.2009), CactuSoul (17.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մի անգամ Չերչիլին հարցրին.
-Եթե Չերչիլ չլինեիք, ո՞վ կուզենայիք լինել:
-Կուզենայի լինել իմ կնոջ ամուսինը, որովհետև այդ դեպքում կրկին Չերչիլ կդառնայի:
..................................
Խելացի կինը լրացնում է տղամարդուն և ընդհակառակը: Ըստ իս անիմաստ է նրանց համեմատել ըստ խելքի, որովհետև խելքը խիստ ինդիվիդուալ հատկանիշ է, և սեռը էական նշանակություն չունի այստեղ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.11.2009), Ambrosine (14.11.2009), CactuSoul (17.11.2009), Cassiopeia (14.11.2009), Freeman (16.06.2010), Yeghoyan (14.11.2009), Yevuk (14.11.2009), Էլիզե (11.06.2010), Հայուհի (09.06.2010), Հարդ (14.11.2009), Մանուլ (14.11.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 50000 մարդու մտավոր ունակությունները ուսումնասիրել ե՞ս:
> 
> Ասեմ էլի, վերջը ստիպեցիք Ակումբը ձեզ վկա՝ ով է խելացի: Այդ ո՞ր մի թեմայում են միայն տղաները ակտիվ, ո՞ր: Դեռ շատ հաճախ աղջիկներն են բացատրում այս կամ այն հարցը Համեստորեն կլռեի, բայց շաաաատ հարցերում աղջիկների հետ չեք էլ կարող բանավիճել. համապատասխան որակները չունեք:


Աստղ ջան, ես չեմ պնդում, որ ցանկացած թեմայով կարող եմ ցանկացած աղջկա հետ բանավիճել: Ասենք կարող ա շատ թեմաներում հենց քո հետ բանավիճելուց ես խեղճանամ(ասենք ասեղնագործության թեմայով :Jpit:  ), բայց էտ տեղեկացվածության հարց ա: Խելացիությունը դրանում չի կայանում, այլ երեւույթները ընկալելու, վերլուծելու ու դատողություններ անելու մեջ:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010), total_abandon (17.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

Մի հատ լավ խոսք հիշեցի "Տղամարդու համար կին ընտրելը բախտի բան է, իսկ կնոջ համար ամուսին ընտրելը խելքի բան է"... :Tongue: 

Սա չեմ ասում, որ հաստատեմ, թե ով է ավելի շատ խելացի, մարդն է խելացի առհասարակ...
Պարզապես մի բան կավելացնեմ,որ խելացի տղամարդու ուղեղը կարելի է ուտել,իսկ ուտողները կանայք են,որ այդ պահին ավելի խելացի են մտածում ու հնարքներ մտածում նույնիսկ խելացի տղամարդու ուղեղն ուտել ... այստեղից էլ հետևում է,որ տղամարդու համար կին ընտրելը բախտի բան է... :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (14.11.2009), Cassiopeia (14.11.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մի անգամ Չերչիլին հարցրին.
> -Եթե Չերչիլ չլինեիք, ո՞վ կուզենայիք լինել:
> -Կուզենայի լինել իմ կնոջ ամուսինը, որովհետև այդ դեպքում կրկին Չերչիլ կդառնայի:
> ..................................
> Խելացի կինը լրացնում է տղամարդուն և ընդհակառակը: Ըստ իս անիմաստ է նրանց համեմատել ըստ խելքի, որովհետև խելքը խիստ ինդիվիդուալ հատկանիշ է, և սեռը էական նշանակություն չունի այստեղ:


Ունի: Կինը ավելի էմոցիոնալ է, ինչը նրան խանգարում է սառը դատել:

----------


## Լեո

> Ունի: Կինը ավելի էմոցիոնալ է, ինչը նրան խանգարում է սառը դատել:


Սառը դատելն ու խելացի լինելը տարբեր բաներ չե՞ն  :Xeloq:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.04.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ես չեմ պնդում, որ ցանկացած թեմայով կարող եմ ցանկացած աղջկա հետ բանավիճել: Ասենք կարող ա շատ թեմաներում հենց քո հետ բանավիճելուց ես խեղճանամ(ասենք ասեղնագործության թեմայով ), բայց էտ տեղեկացվածության հարց ա: Խելացիությունը դրանում չի կայանում, այլ երեւույթները ընկալելու, վերլուծելու ու դատողություններ անելու մեջ:


Ուրեմն ըստ քեզ ես մենակ ասեղնագործությունից գաղափար ունե՞մ :ճճճճճճճ
Վայ, էնքան կցանկանամ, որ մեծ-մեծ խոսողներով մի օր հավաքվեք տեսական գիտությունների թեմաներում, որ ձեր վերլուծական միտքը տեսնեմ էլի :Think:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.11.2009), Benadad (27.11.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Սառը դատելն ու խելացի լինելը տարբեր բաներ չե՞ն


Խելացիություը հենց լավ դատել կարողանալն է:
Պետք չէ իմֆորմացված լինելն ու խելացիությունը շփոթել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ուրեմն ըստ քեզ ես մենակ ասեղնագործությունից գաղափար ունե՞մ :ճճճճճճճ
> Վայ, էնքան կցանկանամ, որ մեծ-մեծ խոսողներով մի օր հավաքվեք տեսական գիտությունների թեմաներում, որ ձեր վերլուծական միտքը տեսնեմ էլի


Հանդիպենք :Cool:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ունի: Կինը ավելի էմոցիոնալ է, ինչը նրան խանգարում է սառը դատել:


Մորֆ, կինը ավելի ուժեղ է տղամարդուց, տղամարդիկ թույլ արարածներ են(խոսքը ֆիզիկական ուժի մասին չէ), կանայք խորամանկ են ի ծնե, բոլորը՝  անխտիր : Խելքը շատ կանանց մոտ երկրորդական բան է, իսկ տղամարդուն նվաստացնել ու իրեն ենթարկել հեշտ ու հանգիստ գործ:
Իսկ են վերևում ասածդ  վաբշե վաբշե կապ չունի խելքի հետ :

----------

Ambrosine (14.11.2009), Cassiopeia (14.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Բայց ամենահետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ համարյա ում էլ ասես արագ իրար հետևից աշխարհահռչակ 10 կին գիտնականի անուն տուր, չի կարողանա, հաստատ մի կես ժամ պիտի մտածի, որ մի 6-7 հոգու անուն հիշի: Մարդ կա կարող ա հեչ մի հատ էլ չհիշի  :Jpit:  

Տղամարդ գիտնականների պարագայում իրար հետևից 10 չէ, 100 էլ առանց մտածելու կթվարկես  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> տղամարդուն նվաստացնել ... հեշտ ու հանգիստ գործ:


Էդ եք էլի  :Sad:  Էդ էլ մեր սիրո ու հոգատարության դիմաց  :Sad:

----------

Հարդ (14.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մորֆ, կինը ավելի ուժեղ է տղամարդուց, տղամարդիկ թույլ արարածներ են(խոսքը ֆիզիկական ուժի մասին չէ),


Բայց ինչի՞.. եկեք ազնիվ լինենք :Jpit:  Ո՞ր մի տղամարդը ձմռան -30 աստիճանի պայմաններում շրջազգեստով դուրս կգա :Shok:  :Jpit:  Կամ երկարաճիտ կոշիկներով սառույցի վրա կքայլի :Jpit:  Է՞լ որն ասեմ :Xeloq:  Հա, էս երկիրն էլ կանայք են ոտքի կանգնեցրել. երբ Հայաստանում տղամարդ չկար, կամ ռազմաճակատում էին, կամ արտերկրում, կանայք էին երեխաների դաստիարակության հոգսը իրենց ուսերին կրում, իրենք էին ձեր շատ սիրելի մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին ոտքով չգիտեմ որտեղներ գնում, որպեսզի հաց, նավթ... բերեն, ընտանիք պահեն: Դա էլ խելքի հարց է: Էնպես որ կնոջը չնսեմացնեք :Angry2:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.11.2009), Cassiopeia (14.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Խելացին չգիտեմ, համա սառը դատելու իմաստով իհարկե կինն ավելի խելացի ա  :Smile: 
Իսկ էնպես.. իհարկե կինն ավելի խելացի ա  :Smile: 
Էնքան խելացի ա, որ որպես կանոն, հիմնականում, թույլատրում ա, որ տղամարդն իրեն ավելի խելացի զգա, որտև էդ դեպքում ավելի հեշտ ա կառավարվում  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.11.2009), Ambrosine (14.11.2009), Arpine (29.11.2011), Benadad (27.11.2010), CactuSoul (17.11.2009), Cassiopeia (14.11.2009), Sambitbaba (26.04.2012), Yevuk (14.11.2009), Արիացի (14.11.2009), Հայուհի (09.06.2010), Հոգեվարք (15.11.2009), Մանուլ (14.11.2009), Նարե (14.11.2009), Ուլուանա (14.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բայց ամենահետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ համարյա ում էլ ասես արագ իրար հետևից աշխարհահռչակ 10 կին գիտնականի անուն տուր, չի կարողանա, հաստատ մի կես ժամ պիտի մտածի, որ մի 6-7 հոգու անուն հիշի: Մարդ կա կարող ա հեչ մի հատ էլ չհիշի  
> 
> *Տղամարդ գիտնականների պարագայում իրար հետևից 10 չէ, 100 էլ առանց մտածելու կթվարկես*


Բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ ամեն գիտնականի թիկունքին կին է եղել, որը մինչև չի բզել ամուսնուն, վերջինս ոչ մի արդյունքի էլ չի հասել:  :Cool:

----------

Yevuk (14.11.2009), Հայուհի (09.06.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ո՞ր մի տղամարդը ձմռան -30 աստիճանի պայմաններում շրջազգեստով դուրս կգա


Աաաաաա, էս մեկը ճիշտ ես ասում  :Hands Up:  Ես մինչև հիմա ավելի շատ զարմանում եմ էդ երևույթի վրա, քան Բերմունդյան եռանկյունու առեղծվածի  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ո՞ր մի խելոք մարդը 


> ձմռան -30 աստիճանի պայմաններում շրջազգեստով դուրս կգա Կամ երկարաճիտ կոշիկներով սառույցի վրա կքայլի Է՞լ որն ասեմ

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Խելացին չգիտեմ, համա սառը դատելու իմաստով իհարկե կինն ավելի խելացի ա 
> Իսկ էնպես.. իհարկե կինն ավելի խելացի ա 
> Էնքան խելացի ա, որ որպես կանոն, հիմնականում, թույլատրում ա, որ տղամարդն իրեն ավելի խելացի զգա, որտև էդ դեպքում ավելի հեշտ ա կառավարվում


Ակումբում ինչքա՞ն աղջիկ կա:
Հեսա ուղիղ էտքան վարկանիշ կստանաս :Jpit: 
Խելոք բան ես մտածել, էտ վկայում ա, որ տղամարդը վսյո ժե ավելի խելացի ա :Smile:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010), Yellow Raven (14.11.2009), Արիացի (14.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ ամեն գիտնականի թիկունքին կին է եղել, որը մինչև չի բզել ամուսնուն, վերջինս ոչ մի արդյունքի էլ չի հասել:


Այ սա ես համարում եմ կանացի ինտուիցայի հանճարեղ արգասիք: Այս մեծագույն ճշմարտությունը (որ կանայք են տղամարդուն բզում) բացահայտվել է կանացի ինտուիցայի շնորհիվ  :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. Ես մինչև հիմա միամիտ-միամիտ կարծում էի, որ տղամարդիկ են բզողի դերում հանդես գալիս  :Sad:  Ինչ ամոթ ա, խայտառակ եղա  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Ակումբում ինչքա՞ն աղջիկ կա:
> Հեսա ուղիղ էտքան վարկանիշ կստանաս


Մորֆ, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ կինը տղամարդուց մի 10 անգամ ավելի խելացի ա

----------

Արևհատիկ (14.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ո՞ր մի խելոք մարդը


Կինը սովոր ա: Հետո էլ գեղեցկությունը զոհեր ա պահանջում :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Ակումբում ինչքա՞ն աղջիկ կա:
> Հեսա ուղիղ էտքան վարկանիշ կստանաս
> Խելոք բան ես մտածել, էտ վկայում ա, որ տղամարդը վսյո ժե ավելի խելացի ա


Մորֆ ջան, արի մի քիչ ռեալ նայենք տվյալ իրավիճակը, չեմ կծում, բան չեմ անում, ուղղակի ռեալ փաստում եմ: Այսպես, դու կարծում ես, որ տղամարդն ավելի խելացի ա: Լավ, հարց չկա:

Հիմա արձանագրում ենք, որ դու էնքա՜ն «խելացի» ես որ քո կարծիքով սակավ խելացիին փորձում ես համոզել, որ դու ավելի խելացի ես: Համաձայնվիր, որ սա տղամարդկանց օգտին չխոսեց:

հ.գ. Հիմնականում բնական գիտություններում տղամարդիկ ավելի «խելացի» են (միշտ չէ, հիմնականում), բայց ընդհանուր մակարդակով ես իրապես համարում եմ, որ կանայք ավելի խելացի են ու հաշվարկված, ավելի սառը ու խորը դատող: Ի՜նչ եմ խորանում, տղեն մի հատ յուբկա ա տեսնում, միանգամից լոզերը սկսում են թափվել ու իրա «սառը անալիտիկան» միանգամից դառնում ա չիմացություն:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.11.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հիմա արձանագրում ենք, որ դու էնքա՜ն «խելացի» ես որ քո կարծիքով սակավ խելացիին փորձում ես համոզել, որ դու ավելի խելացի ես: Համաձայնվիր, որ սա տղամարդկանց օգտին չխոսեց:


Ես խելացի լինելուց բացի նաեւ բարի եմ, սիրում եմ մարդկանց ուսուցանել, դրա համար էլ բացատրում եմ, թե ինչի ա տղամարդը ավելի խելոք :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ կինը տղամարդուց մի 10 անգամ ավելի խելացի ա


Ցավոք ամեն կարծողի չեն վարկանիշ տալիս :Jpit:

----------

Ungrateful (14.11.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Խելացիա նա ով ավելի շատ կյանքի փորձ ունի ու կարումա ցանկացաց սիտուացիայում շատ արագ կողմնորոշվի, այսինքն նա , ով ավելի ուժեղ ֆանտազիա ու ինֆորմացիա ունի

----------


## Հարդ

> Բայց ինչի՞.. եկեք ազնիվ լինենք Ո՞ր մի տղամարդը ձմռան -30 աստիճանի պայմաններում շրջազգեստով դուրս կգա Կամ երկարաճիտ կոշիկներով սառույցի վրա կքայլի


Է որ դուք ձեզ աննպատակ տանջում եք ով ա մեղավոր?
Կածիք հնչեց, որ Վելվետի կուրսում աղջիկներն են լավ սովորում քան տղաները: Է մեր կուրսում էլ հակառակն ա: 
Չեմ սիրում որ արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները ձեռքերը պարզած ընդունում են, որ իգական սեռի դեմ խաղ չկա: Հասկացեք, բոլորս մարդ ենք, անկախ սեռից և սա այս հարցը պատասխան չունի: Ե՛վ արական, և՛ իգական սեռի մեջ կան ամեն տեսակ մարդիկ: 
Չնայած արվեստի պարագայում արական սեռն անվիճելի առաջատար ա:

----------


## cold skin

Մի փոքր նյութ կապված այս թեմայի հետ :Wink: 
*Կնոջ խելացի լինելն ամուր ընտանիքի գրավականն է. գիտնականներ*
Ըստ բրիտանական գիտնականների` ամուր և երջանիկ են համարվում այն ընտանիքները, որոնցում կինն ամուսնուց երիտասարդ է հինգ տարով և իր մտավոր ունակություններով զգալիորեն գերազանցում է ամուսնուն:

Վերլուծելով արդյունքները` ամուսնալուծությունների վիճակագրությամբ զբաղվող մասնագետները եկել են այն եզրակացության, որ ավեի հաճախ ամուսնալուծվում են այն ընտանիքները, որոնցում կինն ամուսնուց մեծ է երեք կամ ավելի տարով: Ընտանիքների ամրության վրա դրական է անդրադառնում նաև կնոջ կրթվածությունը: Եթե կինն ավելի խելացի է քան ամուսինը, ապա դա անպայմանորեն ազդում է ընտանիքների բարորության վրա: Գիտնականները կարծում են, որ եթե ամուսնուն ընտրելիս կանայք առաջնորդվեն հենց այս չափանիշներով, ամուսնալուծությունների թիվն ավելի կքչանա:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ես


 :Wacko:  իսկ դու որևէ՞ սեռի պատկանում ես

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Բայց ամենահետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ համարյա ում էլ ասես արագ իրար հետևից աշխարհահռչակ 10 կին գիտնականի անուն տուր, չի կարողանա, հաստատ մի կես ժամ պիտի մտածի, որ մի 6-7 հոգու անուն հիշի: Մարդ կա կարող ա հեչ մի հատ էլ չհիշի  
> 
> Տղամարդ գիտնականների պարագայում իրար հետևից 10 չէ, 100 էլ առանց մտածելու կթվարկես


Գիտնական լինելը դեռ բավական չէ անխտիր խելացիների շարքը դասվելու համար:
Միգուցե ավելի խելացի է, «հիմար հայտնագործությունների» հետևից չընկնելը, շրջապատի սերը վայելելը, մանկանը գուրգուրելը , վերջը ....  :Love: 




> Չնայած արվեստի պարագայում արական սեռն անվիճելի առաջատար ա:


Էդպիսի բան չկա:  :Wink:  Արվեստի ճյուղերը շատ են: Օրինակ՝ տղամարդիկ ասեղնագործությամբ չեն զբաղվում:

----------

CactuSoul (17.11.2009), Sambitbaba (26.04.2012), Շինարար (14.11.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Նաև չհասկացա շախմատի և խելքի կապը:  :Xeloq: 

Խելացի մարդիկ էլ տարբեր նախասիրություններ են ունենում: Խելացի կանայք միգուցե ուրիշ տեղ են իրենց ժամանակն անցկացնում, քան թե տախտակի առաջ վիրտուալ պատերազմ խաղալով:

 Ընտանեկան պատերազմներն ավելի հետաքրքիր են:  :Tongue: 

Ես չեմ առանձնացնում տղամարդու և կնոջ խելք: Բայցևայնպես, սերն է հարատև: Որ մարդիկ միայն դրանով զբաղվեին, Երկիրն էս օրի չէր լինի: (Չասեք, բա բժշկությունը, քիմիան, ...առանց դրա էլ կլինի):
Տղամարդու բնույթն է մտածելը, փիլիսոփայելը, բայց դե ... :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (17.11.2009), Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Էդպիսի բան չկա:  Արվեստի ճյուղերը շատ են: Օրինակ՝ տղամարդիկ ասեղնագործությամբ չեն զբաղվում:


Առաջին անգամ լսեցի, որ ասեղնագործությունն արվեստ ա... արհեստ ա, որի մասին ես բան չեմ ասել:
Օրինակ երաժշտության մեջ տղամարդիկ են հանճարները: Ու մինչ այսօր:

----------

Benadad (27.11.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կանայք խելացի են այնքանով, որ երբեք չեն պարծենա իրենց խելքով, խելացի են այնքանով, որ իրենց ամուսնու կարծիքը ի վիճակի կլինեն ամբողջությամբ լսել ու ծանրութեթև անելով ընդունել կամ ոչ։ 

Տղամարդիկ խելացի չեն այնքանով, որ կանանց համեստությունը դասում են խելացի չլինելու մակարդակին։ Խելացի չեն այնքանով, որ իրենց խոսքն է առաջատարը ու եթե կինն իր կարծիքն է հայտնում, տղամարդը հիմնականում «լսում է», բայց չի ընկալում ու իրենն է պնդում։ 

Ու եթե հանկարծ կինը խելացի չլինի, ու հենց այդ խելքի շնորհիվ խորամանկորեն իր միտքը ամուսնուն չվերագրի, այդպիսի ընտանիքը կվերածվի ֆեոդալական հասարակարգի փայլուն ապացույցի - ստրուկ-ստրկատեր հարաբերության ընտանիքում։

----------

CactuSoul (17.11.2009), Chuk (14.11.2009), Yeghoyan (14.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Առաջին անգամ լսեցի, որ ասեղնագործությունն արվեստ ա... արհեստ ա, որի մասին ես բան չեմ ասել:
> Օրինակ երաժշտության մեջ տղամարդիկ են հանճարները: Ու մինչ այսօր:


*Հայտնիներն են* տղամարդիկ: Օրինակ՝ հայտնիներից ոչ պակաս երաժիշտ կամ ստեղծագործողներ իմ շուրջը կան, բայց հայտնի չեն: Ուղղակի իգական սեռը միգուցե պակաս փառասեր է:  :Wink: 
Համ էլ, ստեղծագործելը խելքի հետ կապ չունի: Արվեստ ստեղծել դեռ չի նշանակում խելացի լինել:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.11.2009), Yevuk (17.11.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մի հանգամանք ևս։ Տղամարդկանց «խելացիությունը» ակնհայտ է այն պատճառով, որ նրանք ընտրելով մի ուղղություն, խորանում են հենց այդ ուղղությամբ, իսկ կանայք ավելի բազմաճյուղ մտածելակերպ ունեն։ Նրանք կարող են մտածել գիտության որևէ ճյուղի մասին, սակայն առավել ևս «պարտավոր են» մտածել իրենց ընտանեկան հոգսերի մասին, ինչ անեն, որ իրենց խելացի ամուսինը գա տուն, ուտելու բան ունենա, որ չմտածի այդ ուտելու խնդրի շուրջ, այլ կենտրոնանա իր միակ ուղղորդված մտածելիքի վրա։

----------

Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Ես աննդհատ ասում եմ, որ չի կարելի համեմատել, բայց դուք դնում կնոջն եք գովաբանում, կասկածի տակ դնելով դղամարդու ուղեղը:




> Ու եթե հանկարծ կինը խելացի չլինի, ու հենց այդ խելքի շնորհիվ խորամանկորեն իր միտքը ամուսնուն չվերագրի, այդպիսի ընտանիքը կվերածվի ֆեոդալական հասարակարգի փայլուն ապացույցի - ստրուկ-ստրկատեր հարաբերության ընտանիքում։


Քո ասած ընտանիքները շատ քիչ են: Իսկ կանայք (գլոբալ) շատ եսասեր են: Արտասահմանում դրված ա կնոջ ու տղամարդու հավասարություն: Ու հենց դա ա պատճառը, որ արտասահմանում նորմալ ընտանիք չես գտնի: Կինը միշտ չետք ա մեկ աստիճան ցածր գտնվի: 




> Մի հանգամանք ևս։ Տղամարդկանց «խելացիությունը» ակնհայտ է այն պատճառով, որ նրանք ընտրելով մի ուղղություն, խորանում են հենց այդ ուղղությամբ, իսկ կանայք ավելի բազմաճյուղ մտածելակերպ ունեն։ Նրանք կարող են մտածել գիտության որևէ ճյուղի մասին, սակայն առավել ևս «պարտավոր են» մտածել իրենց ընտանեկան հոգսերի մասին, ինչ անեն, որ իրենց խելացի ամուսինը գա տուն, ուտելու բան ունենա, որ չմտածի այդ ուտելու խնդրի շուրջ, այլ կենտրոնանա իր միակ ուղղորդված մտածելիքի վրա։


Կինը եթե չնվիրվի ընտանիքին, այդ ընտանիքը դատապարտված ա կամ բաժանման, կամ նա մեջ երջանկություն չի իշխի: Իսկ տղամարդն ընտանիք ա պահում ու նրա համար հաճելի ա, երբ հոգնած գալիս ա տուն ու սիրելի կինը ոչ թե հոգսերով ա ծանրաբեռնում, այլ ժպիտով դիմավորում ա ու սեղան դնում:




> Հայտնիներն են տղամարդիկ: Օրինակ՝ հայտնիներից ոչ պակաս երաժիշտ կամ ստեղծագործողներ իմ շուրջը կան, բայց հայտնի չեն: Ուղղակի իգական սեռը միգուցե պակաս փառասեր է:
> Համ էլ, ստեղծագործելը խելքի հետ կապ չունի: Արվեստ ստեղծել դեռ չի նշանակում խելացի լինել:


Արվեստը եթե անգամ կապ չունի ուղեղի հետ (չնայած ես էտ կարծիքին չեմ) ուրեմն տրվում ա վերևից չէ? Իսկ տվողն Աստված ա: Ու ինչի ա հենց տղամարդուն տալիս? Որովհետև տղամարդն ա լիդերը:
Իգական սեռը մի գուցե Հայաստանում փառքի մասին մտածելու ժամանակ չունի, բայց արտասահմանում իգական սեռի համար փառքը շատ կարևոր ա: Տղամարդու չափ:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Էս թեմայի շուրջ անվերջ կարելի է վիճել: Բնական է, որ կինը երբեք չի ասի, թե տղամարդն է ավելի խելացի: Տղամարդն էլ կասի, թե " կնոջ ծամն է երկար, խելքը կարճ": Հակառակ դեպքում մեկը մյուսի հանդեպ իր դիրքերը կզիճի, քանի որ սա երկու սեռերի անվերջ կռիվ է:
Իսկ իրականում, ինտելեկտը սեռ չունի: Խելացի կարող են լինել անգամ հոմոսեքսուալները,,, որոնք միշտ հալածված են եղել ու շարունակում են լինել

----------

Yevuk (17.11.2009)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Իսկ կանայք (գլոբալ) շատ եսասեր են:


Դուք կանանց լավ չեք ճանաչում




> Արտասահմանում դրված ա կնոջ ու տղամարդու հավասարություն:


Որոշ արտասահմաններում, էդ հարցը վաղուց արդեն լուծված է





> Ու հենց դա ա պատճառը, որ արտասահմանում նորմալ ընտանիք չես գտնի:


Լավ չեք փնտրել,,, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չեք փնտրել




> Կինը միշտ չետք ա մեկ աստիճան ցածր գտնվի:


Հմմմ ,,,  no comment  :Smile:

----------


## Հարդ

> Դուք կանանց լավ չեք ճանաչում


Ձեր սեռի հարցում փոքրիկ ճշտում կմտցնեիք? :Smile: 




> Որոշ արտասահմաններում, էդ հարցը վաղուց արդեն լուծված է


Ես հենց էտ նկատի ունեի:




> Լավ չեք փնտրել,,, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չեք փնտրել


Փնտրելու կարիք չկա: Բոլորիս հայտնի է արտասահմանի բաժանությունների տոկոսի մեծությունը Հայաստանի համեմեատ:




> Հմմմ ,,, no comment


Այսինքն?

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Ձեր սեռի հարցում փոքրիկ ճշտում կմտցնեիք?


Իսկ միթե այդ ճշտումից հետո Ձեր ասելիքը կփոխվի





> Փնտրելու կարիք չկա: Բոլորիս հայտնի է արտասահմանի բաժանությունների տոկոսի մեծությունը Հայաստանի համեմեատ:


Իսկ  Հայաստանի ու արտասահմանների բնակչության թվերն էլ են համեմատվե՞լ
Եվ հետո բաժանության բացակայությունը դեռ չի նշանակում _նորմալ ընտանիք_ 
Իսկ դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի ինտելեկտի հետ

----------

CactuSoul (17.11.2009), Yevuk (17.11.2009), Ուլուանա (17.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (17.11.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> Իսկ միթե այդ ճշտումից հետո Ձեր ասելիքը կփոխվի


Ուզում եմ ձեր մտածողությանը մոտենալ:




> Իսկ Հայաստանի ու արտասահմանների բնակչության թվերն էլ են համեմատվե՞լ


Դուք համոզված եք, որ գիտեք տոկոսն ինչ ա? Իմանալու դեպքում այսպիսի բան չէիք ասի:




> Եվ հետո բաժանության բացակայությունը դեռ չի նշանակում նորմալ ընտանիք
> Իսկ դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի ինտելեկտի հետ


Համաձայն եմ, ստեղ կան շատ աննորմալ ընտանիքներ, որոնք իրոք պիտի բաժանվեն, բայց ՀԱՆՈՒՆ ԵՐԵԽԵՔԻ (չնայած դեպքեր կան, որ էրեխեքին բաժանումն օգուտ կտա) իրանք էտ կյանքում չեն անի: 
Իսկ արտասահմանում առաջին ապահարզան պահաջողը կինն ա, որը փաստորեն երեխեքի մասին շատ քիչ է մտածում:
Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ստեղի ընտանիքները նորմալ չեն: Ուղղակի կան աննորմալ ընտանիքներ:

----------


## Արիացի

Խելացիությունը շատ հարաբերական բան ա: Կնոջ խելացիությունը այլ չափանիշներով են որոշվում, տղամարդունը` այլ: Կարևոր չի, թե ով ա ավելի խելացի, կարևորը էն ա, որ տղամարդն ու կինը իրար լրացնում են: Նման թեմայով հարցերին ես միշտ պատասխանում եմ, որ մարդկության պատմության շարժիչ ուժը տղամարդն է, իսկ տղամարդու շարժիչ ուժը կինն է:

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.11.2009), Cassiopeia (17.11.2009), Yeghoyan (17.11.2009), Yevuk (17.11.2009)

----------


## Venus

Կինը    :Tongue:

----------


## min-mak

Որևէ մեկը կարող է ասել մի բնագավառ որտեղ առաջատարները լինեն կանայք, նույնիսկ խոհարարության և վարսավիրության մեջ որոնցով հիմնականում զբաղվում են կանայք,  լավագույները տղամարդիկ են

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010), Morpheus_NS (26.11.2009), Հարդ (17.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Որևէ մեկը կարող է ասել մի բնագավառ որտեղ առաջատարները լինեն կանայք, նույնիսկ խոհարարության և վարսավիրության մեջ որոնցով հիմնականում զբաղվում են կանայք,  լավագույները տղամարդիկ են


կարո՞ղ ես նաև դրա պատճառն ասել :Xeloq:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> կարո՞ղ ես նաև դրա պատճառն ասել


հեսա Եղոյան ջան 




> մարդկության պատմության շարժիչ ուժը տղամարդն է, իսկ տղամարդու շարժիչ ուժը *կինն* է:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.11.2009), Yeghoyan (17.11.2009), Հայուհի (09.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ժողովուրդ ջան էլ ինչի էք ինքներդ ձեզ տանջում ինձ թվում է այս բանաձևը կտա բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները.
*կին + տղամարդ = խելքի ծով* :Hands Up:

----------

Հայուհի (09.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Փաստորեն ուշադրություն դարձրեք գումարելիների տեղերը փոխելիս գումարը չի փոխվում: :Think:

----------

Հայուհի (09.06.2010)

----------


## min-mak

> կարո՞ղ ես նաև դրա պատճառն ասել


Դրա պատճառը այն է որ տղամարդը կնոջից ավելի խելացի է :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

Իհարկե լինում են շատ խելացի կանայք, լինում են շատ բութ տղամարդիկ, լինում են խելքով ու շնորհքով լրիվ հավասար տղամարդիկ ու կանայք, բայց ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ, որ խելացի տղամարդիկ ավելի շատ են, քան կանայք։
Հա, ու ասեմ, որ ճաշ եփելը էդտեղ հեչ կապ չունի, որ կինը վազում է տուն, որ ճաշ եփի կամ տուն մաքրի, դա ընդամենը կարող է կարիերային խանգարել, բայց խելքը բնատուր շնորհ է ու հարցը կարծում եմ կոնկրետ դրան է վերաբերում։

----------

Morpheus_NS (26.11.2009), VisTolog (09.06.2010), Հարդ (17.11.2009), Ձայնալար (21.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Դրա պատճառը այն է որ տղամարդը կնոջից ավելի խելացի է





> Սկսենք նրանից որ ահագին երկար ժամանակ կնոջ կրթված լինելը ուղղակի անթույլատրելի էր, ամեն գիտական աշխատանքով զբաղվել են տղամարդիկ: Եվ երկրորդ գործոնը որ խանգարում է կնոջը, նրանցից շատերը ամուսնանալով իրենց նվիրում են ընտանիքին ու գրողի ծոցն են ուղղարկում գիտությունը: Այսինքն բնական է, որ դու ավելի շատ տղամարդ ես տեսնում գիտական ասպարեզում, քան կանանց: Հետևաբար չի նշանակում նաև, թե տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են, քան կանայք


սրան էլ + մի երկու գրառում վերևի գրածը, կստանաս այն պատասխանը, որից խուսափեցիր :Wink: 
Եվ իհարկե տղամարդը պետք է խելացի լինի, որ կարողանա ընտանիք ղեկավարի, չմոռանանք նաև որ հենց այդ նույն տղամարդու ետևում գործում է խելացի կինը, առանց որի  ոչ մի խելացի տղամարդ պարզապես չի կարող լինել :Wink:

----------


## Հարդ

> նույն տղամարդու ետևում գործում է խելացի կինը, առանց որի  ոչ մի խելացի տղամարդ պարզապես չի կարող լինել


Ինչ իմացար? Կարծում ես առանց տղամարդու կին կլիներ?

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ինչ իմացար? Կարծում ես առանց տղամարդու կին կլիներ?


Հարցը ոչ թե առանց ինչի ով չէր լինին է, այլ ո՞վ է ավելի խելացի

Անիմաստ հարց է, առանց մեկը մյուսի չեն կարող լինել :Wink:  
Ես էսքան ժամանակ ոչ մի տղամարդուց չեմ լսել որ ինքը կուզեր ապրել առանց իր կնոջ, խոսքը վերաբերում է ոչ թե զգացմունքին, կամ հենց իր կնոջը, այլ նրան, որ առանց կնոջ տղամարդը պարզապես չկա, ում է պետք տղամարդու խելացի լինելու փաստը, եթե ինքը չի կարենալու կնոջն ասի ես քեզանից խելացի եմ, իսկ կինը այնքանով է խելացի որ քեզ *ստիպում է*,* թույլ է տալիս* հասկանալ, որ դու խելացի ես: Մի քիչ որ մտածեք, կհասկանաք :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (17.11.2009), Գուգօ (12.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (18.11.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> Ես էսքան ժամանակ ոչ մի տղամարդուց չեմ լսել որ ինքը կուզեր ապրել առանց իր կնոջ, խոսքը վերաբերում է ոչ թե զգացմունքին, կամ հենց իր կնոջը, այլ նրան, որ առանց կնոջ տղամարդը պարզապես չկա, ում է պետք տղամարդու խելացի լինելու փաստը, եթե ինքը չի կարենալու կնոջն ասի ես քեզանից խելացի եմ, իսկ կինը այնքանով է խելացի որ քեզ *ստիպում է*,* թույլ է տալիս* հասկանալ, որ դու խելացի ես: Մի քիչ որ մտածեք, կհասկանաք


Իգական սեռը նրա համար չի, որ տղամարդն ապացուցի իր խելացիությունը: Այլ տղամարդու կողմից սիրված լինելու համար ա:

----------

VisTolog (09.06.2010), Գուգօ (12.06.2010), Հայուհի (09.06.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իգական սեռը նրա համար չի, որ տղամարդն ապացուցի իր խելացիությունը: Այլ տղամարդու կողմից սիրված լինելու համար ա:


Մենք լրիվ տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում, ու ընդհանրապես պետք չի ապացուցել թե ով է խելացի, բոլորն էլ տեսնում են:
Ամեն դեպքում ասեմ, որ վերջին գրառմանդ հետ համաձայն եմ :Blush:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ով է ավելի խելացի,կինը թե տղամարդը?


Երբ այսպիսի թեմաներ եմ տեսնում, համոզվում եմ որ ոչ սրանք, ոչ էլ նրանք…  :Wacko:

----------

Ariadna (17.11.2009), Cassiopeia (17.11.2009), Chilly (18.11.2009), Freeman (16.06.2010), Yevuk (17.11.2009), Արիացի (17.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տղամարդիկ միանշանակ… մենակ կնոջ ուղեղում սենց հարցեր կառաջանան… կանայք էլ են խելոք… իրենց խենքով սկզբից տղամարդիկ են, հետո իհարկե կանայք հետո դելֆինները, հետո շիմպանզեն ու տենց մինչև ինֆուզորյան

----------

Ariadna (17.11.2009), Chilly (18.11.2009), EgoBrain (09.06.2010), Freeman (16.06.2010), Morpheus_NS (26.11.2009), VisTolog (09.06.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Տղամարդիկ միանշանակ…* մենակ կնոջ ուղեղում սենց հարցեր կառաջանան*… կանայք էլ են խելոք… իրենց խենքով սկզբից տղամարդիկ են, հետո իհարկե կանայք հետո դելֆինները, հետո շիմպանզեն ու տենց մինչև ինֆուզորյան


թեման բացողը տղա է  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Arpine (29.11.2011), Cassiopeia (17.11.2009), Chuk (18.11.2009), Tanamasi (17.11.2009), VisTolog (09.06.2010), Գուգօ (12.06.2010), Հայուհի (09.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (18.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> թեման բացողը տղա է


…շատ ջահել տղա…

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010), Բարեկամ (18.11.2009)

----------


## Haykolo007

ինձ արդեն աղջիկ էլ սարգիք?

ես իմ կարծիքը չէի ասել,իմ կարծիքով երկուսն էլ խելացի են,ուղակի որոշ առումներով կանայք են ավելի առաջատար,որոշներով տղամարդիկ :Kiss:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Նա, ով հասկանում է, որ խելքը ու սեռը կապ չունեն....
Դեբիլներ կան թե կանանց, թե տղամարդկանց մեջ  :LOL: 
Նաև խելացիներ  :Wink:

----------

Tanamasi (17.11.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

Ընդհանուր առմամբ հնարավոր չի ասել ով է ավելի խելացի: Տարբեր ասպարեզներում կանայք ավելի խելացի են քան տղամարդիկ, և հակառակը: Իսկ համեմատել այդպիսի ոլորտները, երևի արդեն անմտություն կլինի: Չնայած վիճակագրակն տվյալների համաձայն որոշ ասպարեղներում տղամարդիկ են անհամեմատ շատ, բայց պետք է հաշվի առնել նաև ամենատարբեր  ոլորտներ, որոնցում վիճակագրական տվյալներ չկան (Ընտանիք, ինտուիցիա և այլն) 
Տղամարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ավելի ակտիվ է կյանքում ու բնականաբար ամենատարբեր սիտուացիաներում է հայտնվում, նրան անըդհատ պահանջվում է տրամաբանությունը, վերլուծելու կարողությունը ու ժամանակի ընթացքում զարգանում: *Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ այդ նույն տղամարդիկ ամենախոր մակարդակում կառավարվում են կանանց կողմից, չնայած շատերը դա երբեք չեն ընդունում, որովհետև չեն գիտակցում, կամ չեն ուզւոմ գիտակցել*:

----------


## Համիկ

Ով է ավելի բթամիտ. տղամարդը՞, թե՝ կինը,
ով է ավելի քնքուշ տղամարդը, թե՝ կինը,
ով է ավելի հարմարվող, ով է ավելի ստոր, ով է ավելի դանդաղաշարժ, ով է ավելի պատասխանատու, ով է ավելի դիմացկուն, ով է ավելի ձանձրալի, ով է ավելի ապուշ, ու էսպես լիքը-լիքը ավել կամ պակաս-ներ… Նեղվեցի ձեր լուրջ-լուրջ քննարկումից… Չեմ հասկանում, դուք դա լուրջ եք անում՞:

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.12.2009), Agni (06.12.2009), Farfalla (05.12.2009), Ուլուանա (04.12.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Այնուամենայնիվ կինը:  :Tongue:   :Yes:

----------


## Mephistopheles

տղամարդը *ԱՄԵՆԱԽԵԼԱՑԻՆ* ա

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:57 ----------




> ինձ արդեն աղջիկ էլ սարգիք?
> 
> ես իմ կարծիքը չէի ասել,իմ կարծիքով երկուսն էլ խելացի են,ուղակի որոշ առումներով կանայք են ավելի առաջատար,որոշներով տղամարդիկ


էս ինչ սիրուն սմայլիկ ես դրել… խեր ըլնի… Հակոլո ջան

----------

Ժունդիայի (09.06.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ամենախելացի կինը խելացի ա ամենաանխելք տղամարդուց: Իսկ քանի խելացի կին կա ու քանի անխելք տղամարդ, հը՞, հայտնի չի բնավ  :Jpit: : Կարելի ա ասել որոշ կանայք խելացին են որոշ տղամարդկանցից վերջակետ

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Տղամարդը խելոքնա, կինը՝ խելացին  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

Խելացի ա էն կինը, որը չի պնդում, որ կանայք են ամենախելացին ու խելացի ա էն տղամարդը, որը չի պնդում, որ տղամարդիկ են ամենախելացին:

Իսկ թե ով ա ամենախելացին, իմ պրոբլեմը չի:

----------

Arpine (29.11.2011), Freeman (16.06.2010), Երկնային (09.06.2010), Ուլուանա (09.06.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Ըստ իս, եթե անձը /տղամարդ թե կին կապ չունի/   հումորից իսպառ զուրկ լինի, ում է պետք նրա խելացիությունը????  :Xeloq:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (09.06.2010), VisTolog (09.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Իհարկե հավասր են ոչ մի խտրականություն,նույնիսկ կան շատ կանայք որ տղամարդկանցից խելացի են օրինակ *Էլիզեն* :Tongue:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ըստ իս, եթե անձը /տղամարդ թե կին կապ չունի/   հումորից իսպառ զուրկ լինի, ում է պետք նրա խելացիությունը????


Հումորն էլ ա խելացիության նշան, Էլիզ:

----------

Arpine (29.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (09.06.2010), SSS (10.06.2010), VisTolog (09.06.2010), Երկնային (09.06.2010), Հայկօ (09.06.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Հումորն էլ ա խելացիության նշան, Էլիզ:


Չէի ասի Եվ ջան... շատ եմ հանդիպել մարդկանց,  ում խելացիությանը շատերը կնախանձեին, բայց նրանց մոտ իսպառ բացակայում էր հումորը....մի  անգամ նման մի մարդու մոտ ուզեցի անեկդոտ պատմել, երբ պատմեցի վերջացրեցի, նայեց ինձ անթարթ հայացքով ու ասաց` "հա, հիմա ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, հիմա գիտությունը շատ մեծ  առաջընթաց է ապրել... " ու շարունակեց 2 ժամ առաջ սկսված թեմայի քննարկումը  :Xeloq:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (09.06.2010), VisTolog (09.06.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չէի ասի Եվ ջան... շատ եմ հանդիպել մարդկանց,  ում խելացիությանը շատերը կնախանձեին, բայց նրանց մոտ իսպառ բացակայում էր հումորը....մի  անգամ նման մի մարդու մոտ ուզեցի անեկդոտ պատմել, երբ պատմեցի վերջացրեցի, նայեց ինձ անթարթ հայացքով ու ասաց` "հա, հիմա ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, հիմա գիտությունը շատ մեծ  առաջընթաց է ապրել... " ու շարունակեց 2 ժամ առաջ սկսված թեմայի քննարկումը


 Ես Եվը չեմ:  :Smile:  Մասնավոր դեպքեր միշտ էլ լինում են :  :Smile: 
Միգուցե՞ անեկդոտդ այնքան խնդալու չի եղել կամ այնքան ա տարված եղել իր ասելիքով, որ քո անեկդոտի ընթացքում գովազդային ընդմիջում ա արել, հետո շարունակել ա կանգ առած տեղից ՃՃ

----------


## Էլիզե

> *Ես Եվը չեմ:*  Մասնավոր դեպքեր միշտ էլ լինում են :


Հմմ.. մտածում էի` Յէժիկ լավ չի հնչի... ուզեցի edit անել  :Jpit:  կներես....

հա, համաձայն եմ մասնավոր դեպքեր լինում են, բացի, թարսի պես ինձ միշտ էտ մասնավորներն են հանդիպում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չէի ասի Եվ ջան... շատ եմ հանդիպել մարդկանց,  ում խելացիությանը շատերը կնախանձեին, բայց նրանց մոտ իսպառ բացակայում էր հումորը....մի  անգամ նման մի մարդու մոտ ուզեցի անեկդոտ պատմել, երբ պատմեցի վերջացրեցի, նայեց ինձ անթարթ հայացքով ու ասաց` "հա, հիմա ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, հիմա գիտությունը շատ մեծ  առաջընթաց է ապրել... " ու շարունակեց 2 ժամ առաջ սկսված թեմայի քննարկումը


Դու տրամաբանություն անցել ե՞ս: Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ է այն պնդումը, որ եթե բոլոր հումորով մարդիկ խելացի են, ապա բոլոր խելացի մարդիկ հումորով են  :Xeloq: :

Բնավ ոչ  :Smile: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.06.2010), Arpine (30.11.2011), EgoBrain (10.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (09.06.2010), VisTolog (09.06.2010), Երկնային (09.06.2010), Ուլուանա (09.06.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Դու տրամաբանություն անցել ե՞ս: Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ է այն պնդումը, որ եթե բոլոր հումորով մարդիկ խելացի են, ապա բոլոր խելացի մարդիկ հումորով են :
> 
> Բնավ ոչ :


Անցել եմ, էն էլ ոոոնց  :Jpit:   ....  եթե  A=B, հետևաբար`  B=A.... հմմմ.... դե եթե այդպես լիներ, մեր հարևան Օնոն` իր 4ամյա կրթությամբ, Նյուտոնից խելացի կհամարվեր.... Օնոն հումորի առումով զիջում է միայն Եվգենի Պետրոսյանին  :Lol2:  
համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Հայկօ ջան` բնավ ոչ ...  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հումորը խելացիության հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի ::}: , ես խելացի մարդիկ գիտեմ որոնք հումորի զգացումով մի այլ կարգի զիջում են իրենցից շատ ավելի ոչ խելացիներին:

----------


## Hda

Այ որ խելացի հասկացության սահմանումը տայիք,ես էլ կփորձեի կարծիքս ասել:Թե չէ ըսենց ընքան էլ խելացի չեմ կողնորոշվելու համար,թե ինչ կապ ունի սեռի հետ..........

----------

Էլիզե (09.06.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Միգուցե՞ անեկդոտդ այնքան խնդալու չի եղել կամ այնքան ա տարված եղել իր ասելիքով, որ քո անեկդոտի ընթացքում գովազդային ընդմիջում ա արել, հետո շարունակել ա կանգ առած տեղից ՃՃ



Դե եսիմ... դե էն լոռեցիներ անեկդոտն էր`
" -Այ տա Մացակ, ձեր կովերը ծխմ են??? 
Մացակ`
-Չէ....
-Ուրեմն ձեր գոմը պաժառ ա ընգել.... "

դե գոնե ձևի համար մի թեթև ժպտար.....  :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (09.06.2010), VisTolog (09.06.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Հումորը խելացիության հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի, ես խելացի մարդիկ գիտեմ որոնք հումորի զգացումով մի այլ կարգի զիջում են իրենցից շատ ավելի ոչ խելացիներին:


_Եր, ստեղ ախր էդ չեն է ասում… այլ էն, որ հումորով մարդն ա խելացի, որը չի նշանակում, թե բոլոր խելացի մարդիկ հումորով են_

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Էլիզ* գիտես աշխարհում ամենավատ բաները դեմքի լուրջ արտահայտությունով են անում,ասենք պատերազմ սկսում,դրա համար միշտ ժպտացեք :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> _Եր, ստեղ ախր էդ չեն է ասում… այլ էն, որ հումորով մարդն ա խելացի, որը չի նշանակում, թե բոլոր խելացի մարդիկ հումորով են_


 Հասկացանք Արուս ջան, ուրեմն ասեմ որ հումորով ու տխմարության ձգտող մարդկանց էլ գիտեմ, ես ուզում եմ ասեմ որ հումորն ու խելացիությունը իրար հետ կապ չունեն, որը ուզում ես սկզբից գրի, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա աղջիկներին իրանք ոչ խելացի են ոչ հումորով :Jpit: , 90 տոկոսի մասին ա խոսքը, էս ասեմ որ մնամ թեմայի շրջանակներում :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Անցել եմ, էն էլ ոոոնց   ....  եթե  A=B, հետևաբար`  B=A.... հմմմ.... դե եթե այդպես լիներ, մեր հարևան Օնոն` իր 4ամյա կրթությամբ, Նյուտոնից խելացի կհամարվեր.... Օնոն հումորի առումով զիջում է միայն Եվգենի Պետրոսյանին  
> համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Հայկօ ջան` բնավ ոչ ...


Չէ, ստեղ A=B չի, տարբեր ու հատվող բազմություններ են  :Wink: : Լավ, շատ խելոք բաներ չգրեմ, թե չէ բոլոր խելոքներին հումորազերծում եք ստեղ  :Sad: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.06.2010), Էլիզե (09.06.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Հասկացանք Արուս ջան, ուրեմն ասեմ որ հումորով ու տխմարության ձգտող մարդկանց էլ գիտեմ, ես ուզում եմ ասեմ որ հումորն ու խելացիությունը իրար հետ կապ չունեն, որը ուզում ես սկզբից գրի, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա աղջիկներին իրանք ոչ խելացի են ոչ հումորով, 90 տոկոսի մասին ա խոսքը, էս ասեմ որ մնամ թեմայի շրջանակներում


_էն 10%-ն էլ էնքան գեշ ա, որ ոչ խելքն ա հաշիվ, ոչ էլ հումո՞րը _

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.06.2010), Sphinx (11.06.2010), Երվանդ (09.06.2010), Հայկօ (09.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> _էն 10%-ն էլ էնքան գեշ ա, որ ոչ խելքն ա հաշիվ, ոչ էլ հումո՞րը _


Չէ օրինակ դու սիրուն ես հումորով ու խելացի :Love:  :Tongue:

----------

Երկնային (09.06.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Չէ օրինակ դու սիրուն ես հումորով ու խելացի


_հլը տես է ոնց ա համոզում, ես էլ թարսի պես սենց հարցերում շատ շուտ համոզվող եմ  _

----------

Երվանդ (09.06.2010), Էլիզե (09.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Օրինակ՝ մեր վերեւի հարեւան Վարդուշը մեր կողքի  հարեւան Գուգոյից ավելի խելացի ա, բայց մեր կողքի մուտքի Շողիկը հետեւի շենքի Համբարձումից ավելի դմբոյ ա, եսի՞մ :Dntknw:

----------

VisTolog (10.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010), Էլիզե (09.06.2010), Հայուհի (10.06.2010), Հարդ (10.06.2010), Միքո (10.06.2010)

----------


## einnA

Կախված է թե այդ պահին ինչ տեսակի կին է համեմատվում ինչ տեսակի տղամարդու հետ ...  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Sophie

> Կախված է թե այդ պահին ինչ տեսակի կին է համեմատվում ինչ տեսակի տղամարդու հետ ...


Ես կասեի, որ կախված է, թե որ բնագավառում են կատարվում համեմատությունները :

----------


## einnA

> Ես կասեի, որ կախված է, թե որ բնագավառում են կատարվում համեմատությունները :


Կամ այդպես  :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> Կամ այդպես


Էս ինչ պրովոկացիոն թեմա եք քննարկում...  :Unsure: 
Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ Комсомольская Правда-ի հետևյալ հոդվածը` *Почему бабы дуры, а мужики сволочи?*, և դրա ավելի բացված ու մանրամասն տարբերակները` *Все бабы - дуры?* ու *Все мужики сволочи?*:
Մենակ շատ եմ խնդրում, մի կորցրեք հումորի զգացումը ու կարդացածը հալած յուղի պես մի ընդունեք:  :Wink: 

Կոնկրետ ինձ համար շատ կարևոր ա տղամարդկանց ու կանանց *իրավահավասարությունը*, իսկ «գենդերային հավասարություն» բառակապակցությունն իմ մոտ ժպիտ ա առաջացնում, քանի որ տղամարդու ու կնոջ միջև = նշանը չի կարող դրվել /ինչը բնավ էլ չի նշանակում, որ մեկը լավն ա, մյուսը` վատը, կամ` մեկը խելոք ա, մյուսը` դեբիլ/: Բերեմ հետևյալ պատմությունը, որն օգտագործում եմ ուլտրակոնսերվատիվ տղամարդկանց դեմ.
Պետերբուրգի բյուրոկրատական հիմնարկներում աշխատանք որոնելու նպատակով իր թափառումների ընթացքում նշանավոր գիտնական Սոֆյա Կովալևսկայան /1850-1891թթ./ մտնում է մի պաշտոնյայի կաբինետ և, իրեն որևէ համալսարանում աշխատանքի տեղավորելու խնդրանքի դիմաց, նրանից ստանում է այսպիսի կոպիտ պատասխան. «Մեզ մոտ միշտ այդ գործով զբաղվել են տղամարդիկ: Փառք աստծո, նրանք այդ պաշտոնում իրենց արդարացնում են, ահա թե ինչու պետք չէ մեզ որևէ նորամուծություն»: Դրան Կովալևսկայան պատասխանել է. «Երբ Պյութագորասը հայտնագործում է իր նշանավոր թեորեմը, նա աստվածներին զոհաբերում է հարյուր եզ: Այդ օրվանից անասունները վախենում են ամեն մի նորությունից»:  :Jpit:

----------

einnA (10.06.2010), Freeman (16.06.2010), Գուգօ (12.06.2010), Ֆրեյա (10.06.2010)

----------


## SSS

Թող ոչ ոք չնեղանա, բայց մի համեմատություն անենք լավ?
Ինչի համար են պայքարում տղաներն իրար մեջ' պատվի, իշխանության...
Աղջիկները'
Թե ով է ավելի գեղեցիկ...

Հիմա ով է ավելի խելացի?


հ.գ. գիտեմ ,որ բացառություններ էլ կան

----------


## AniwaR

> Հիմա ով է ավելի խելացի?


Դե իհարկե աղջիկները: :Xeloq:

----------


## s_hrayr

> Դե իհարկե աղջիկները:


Էտ է՞ր ձեռնտու:  :Smile: 
Էտ հարցին ամեն մեկը  իրա պատասխանը ունի:

----------


## AniwaR

> Էտ է՞ր ձեռնտու: 
> Էտ հարցին ամեն մեկը  իրա պատասխանը ունի:


Իմ կարծիքով, սխալ հարցադրումը չի կարող ճիշտ պատասխան ունենալ:

----------

Skeptic (10.06.2010), s_hrayr (10.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երբ հարցադրում ենք անում՝ ով է ավելի խելացի, պետք է վերցնենք ոչ թե վառթուշի ու թութուշի օրինակը, այլ բոլոր ՄԱՐԴԱԿՆՑ մեջ խելացի տղամարդկանց եւ կանանց հարաբերակցությունը։

Շատ կեղտոտ հարց է։ Իրականում ոչ ոք ուսումնասիրություն չի արել ու թվեր չի կարող ասել։ Բացի դրաից, ինչով է չափվում խելացիությունը՞
Եւ որն է առհասարակ խելքը՞  Գիտնականի խելքը, գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերելու ու օգտագործելու կարողությունը, թե պրակտիկ խելքը, իմաստնությունը...

Եթե գիտնականների ու քաղաքական գործիչների թիվը հաշվեք, ապա դա իրական պատկերը չի տա ներկա դիսկրիմինացիայի պատճառով։



Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ուրիշ տեսակի խելքին, "ժիզնիննի" , ապա այստեղ կարծում եմ տղամարդկանց եւ կանանց բնավորությունները նշանակություն ունեն։
Տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը, նույնիսկ բացարձակ բութ լինելու դեպքում գիտական տեսանկյունից, ավելի խելացի կարող է գտնվել պրակտիկ հարցերում ու ավելի իմաստուն՝ որոշումներ ընդունելուց, կենսական հարցերերի շուրջ։

Օրինակ, նույնիսկ ամենաանգրագետ տղամարդը կարող է ֆայմել, թե ինչպես մեխ խփել, մինչդեռ կանանց որոշ մասը երբեք չի հասկանա դա  :Tongue: 


հգ. Իհարկե, կանայք տարբեր են լինում. մասնավորապես խելացի ասվածը չի վերաբերում շիկահերներին եւ շիկահերներին հավասարեցված կենդանիներին՝ լատենտ շիկահերներին՝ այն կանանց, ովքեր թեև իծնե սև մազեր ունեն, ենթարկվում են հետևյալ օրինաչափությանը ՝ "Կնգա մազը երկար, խելքը՝ կարճ", նույնիսկ բացարձակ դեբիլության աստիճան հասնող։ Տղամարդիկ, վսյոտըկի, էդքան դեբիլ չեն լինում  :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (10.06.2010), s_hrayr (10.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Թող ոչ ոք չնեղանա, բայց մի համեմատություն անենք լավ?
> Ինչի համար են պայքարում տղաներն իրար մեջ' պատվի, իշխանության...
> Աղջիկները'
> Թե ով է ավելի գեղեցիկ...
> 
> Հիմա ով է ավելի խելացի?
> 
> 
> հ.գ. գիտեմ ,որ բացառություններ էլ կան


SSS ջան, ճիշտ ա՝ կարելի ա բուռն քննարկումներ ծավալել, ինչ-որ եզրահանգումների գալ կամ չգալ, բայց կոնկրետ ես չեմ ընդունում գենդերային դիսկրիմինացիան: Ասենք թե՝ Թումանյանը /կամ Պարոնյանը, չեմ հիշում/ ասել ա. «Այնտեղ, որտեղ չկա ո՛չ սեր, ո՛չ էլ ատելություն, կինը միջակ դեր է խաղում», ասենք թե՝ վիճակագրությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ տաղանդավոր մարդկանց մեջ տղամարդիկ գերակշռում են, ասենք թե՝ վաղուց հայտնի ա տղամարդու ու կնոջ ֆիզիոլոգիական տարբերությունների մեծ մասը...
Ասածս էն ա, որ էս թեմայի շուրջ արած ուսումնասիրությունները անթույլատրելի ա կիրառել պրակտիկայում, օրինակ՝ աշխատանքի տեղավորելիս: Վերեւում բերել եմ դրա վառ օրինակը: Մարդուն աշխատանքի ընդունելիս պետք ա նախեւառաջ ուսումնասիրել նրա ռեզյումեն, այլ ոչ թե՝ սեռը կամ մաշկի գույնը: Ու դրա համար անհրաժեշտ ա ստեղծել բոլոր պայմանները: Ասենք՝ եթե ինչ-որ մի գործատու հրաժարվեր աշխատանքի ընդունել Ժողիստիտուտի «Ֆինանսներ եւ վարկ» ամբիոնի դասախոս Ռուզան Սահակյանին /Ժողի ուսանողներն ինձ կհասկանան  :Smile: / մենակ նրա սեռային պատկնելության պատճառով, ապա ես էդ գործատուին լավագույն դեպքում կխղճայի:

----------


## AniwaR

Իսկ գիտնականներն ինչու՞ են չափանիշ: Ապացուցի, որ Էյնշտեյնը Մոցարտից մոզգ էր:

----------


## Անահիտ

աքլորները, ցուլերը, հավերն էլ են իրար հետ կռիվ անում

մարդնա խելացի

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ գիտնականներն ինչու՞ են չափանիշ: Ապացուցի, որ Էյնշտեյնը Մոցարտից մոզգ էր:


Դրա համար՝ ասում եմ. վիճակագրություն է պետք, թե, օրինակ, 1000 նույն սոցիալական պայմաններում գտնվող, նույն կրթությունը ստացած կանանցից եւ տղամարդկանցից քանիսն են կարողանում անցնել որոշակի ստանդարտ խնդիր։
Խնդիրը անպայման պետք է նույնը լինի։ Դա կորոշի, թե ով է ումից խելացի, բայց ինչքանով՞ Քո հարցը նորից բաց կմնա… Իրականում՝ պատասխան էլ չունի

----------


## Հայկօ

Տղամարդիկ են ավելի խելացի: Եթե Կանայք ավելի խելացի լինեին, հիմա «Ակումբում» շեկ տղամարդու մասին թեմա կլիներ, որ թե շիկահեր կականց: Աղջկեքը չեն ֆայմել, իսկ տղեքը ֆայմել են: Հետևություն՝ «տղամարդիկ 1:0 կանայք»: Մինիմում:

----------

EgoBrain (11.06.2010), Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Վերևի գրառումից ու այդ գրառումն անողից կարելի է եզրակացության գալ՝ միանշանակ տղամարդիկ… :Hi:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Տղամարդիկ են ավելի խելացի: Եթե Կանայք ավելի խելացի լինեին, հիմա «Ակումբում» շեկ տղամարդու մասին թեմա կլիներ, որ թե շիկահեր կականց: Աղջկեքը չեն ֆայմել, իսկ տղեքը ֆայմել են: Հետևություն՝ «տղամարդիկ 1:0 կանայք»: Մինիմում:


Ախ այդ շիկահեր *կականցները*, որ իրանք չլինեին 0:10 կլիներ...

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.06.2010), Annushka (10.06.2010), Farfalla (10.06.2010), Lord (11.06.2010), matlev (10.06.2010), Skeptic (10.06.2010), VisTolog (11.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.06.2010), Երկնային (10.06.2010), Երվանդ (10.06.2010), Հայկօ (10.06.2010), Մանուլ (10.06.2010), Ռեդ (10.06.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ անկապոտ հարցա, որտև երկու սեռերում էլ հանդիպում է խելացի մարդ։ Իսկ եթե ճիշտն ասե, սա իմ ամնաչսիրածս հարցնա։ Մի տեսակ այս հարցից զարզանդում եմ  :Bad:

----------

Skeptic (10.06.2010), Ֆրեյա (11.06.2010)

----------


## javaharut

Ոչ են ոչ են:  :Tongue:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## s_hrayr

Տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են, չեք գտնի մի մասնագիտուտյուն որ կանայք ավելի լավ մասնագետ լինեն: բայց կենցաղում կանայք ավելի լավ են գլուխ հանում:

----------


## Դարք

> , չեք գտնի մի մասնագիտուտյուն որ կանայք ավելի լավ մասնագետ լինեն :


մանկաբարձության ոլորտում տղամարդիկ ակնհայտ զիջում են կանանց, որպես մասնագետ :Xeloq: ...նույնը կարելի է ասել մատնահարդար, դիմահարդար մասնագիտություններում, :LOL:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են, չեք գտնի մի մասնագիտուտյուն որ կանայք ավելի լավ մասնագետ լինեն: բայց կենցաղում կանայք ավելի լավ են գլուխ հանում:


Երեխային դաստիարակելու ու համբերատար դիմանալու համար ոչ մի տղամարդ չի կարող կնոջ հետ մրցել: Իսկ այս «մասնագիտության»  պտուղներից շատ բ ան է կախված:

----------

VisTolog (11.06.2010), Գուգօ (12.06.2010), Դարք (10.06.2010)

----------


## s_hrayr

> Երեխային դաստիարակելու ու համբերատար դիմանալու համար ոչ մի տղամարդ չի կարող կնոջ հետ մրցել: Իսկ այս «մասնագիտության»  պտուղներից շատ բ ան է կախված:


դե դրա համար էլ նշել էի որ կենցաղում կանայք են առաջ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> դե դրա համար էլ նշել էի որ կենցաղում կանայք են առաջ:


Կենցաղը շատ լայն հասկացություն ա: Այն շուկա գնալուց, ճաշ եփելուց մինչև վերմակ կարել հասնում ա, իսկ երեխային դաստիարակելը կենցաղ չի:

----------

Դարք (10.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

Իմ կարճիքով հարցը լրիվ անիմաստ է, որովհետև չի կարալի նրանց դիտել որպես առանձին խմբեր, ցանկացած մարդ անհատականություն է անկախ սեռից, երկուսի մեջ էլ կան հանճարներ և կան հիմարներ, և շիկանհերներին էլ պետք չի այդքան քարկոծել, մարդու մազի գույնը կապ չունի, օրինակի համար վերցնենք ՌՈՄԱՆՈՆ  այնտեղ լիքը կանն լիքը սև մազերով բայց այդ «շիկահերների» հատկություններով աղջիկներ, ու ես լիքը շիկահերների գիտեմ որ փայլուն միտք ունեն:

----------

Gayl (11.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010), ՆանՍ (11.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.06.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Աղջիկները, որ  ուզենան, տղաներից  շատ  խելացի  կարան  լինեն. ուղղակի իրանք   աշխատում  են   տղամարդուց մի  քիչ  անխելք թվան,որ   նրանց  արժանապատվությունը  բարձրության  վրա  մնա, թե չէ էն  որ  տաղամարդկանց բերանում լոզունգա  դառել,որ իբր` աղջկա մազերը երկար, խելքը  կարճ-էդ ուղղակի  մեկին  տենց  ձեռա տվել,տենց ասելա,մնացածն  էլ թութակի  պես  կրկնում  են:
Կին  կա 1000 տղամարդ  արժի իրա խելքով,կին  էլ կա 0-ից վերև չի  բարձրանում, նույնն էլ տղամարդկանց  մասին: Դրա  համար  էլ չես  կարա  ասես`ովա ավելի խելացի:

----------


## SSS

> Տղամարդիկ են ավելի խելացի: Եթե Կանայք ավելի խելացի լինեին, հիմա «Ակումբում» շեկ տղամարդու մասին թեմա կլիներ, որ թե շիկահեր կականց: Աղջկեքը չեն ֆայմել, իսկ տղեքը ֆայմել են: Հետևություն՝ «տղամարդիկ 1:0 կանայք»: Մինիմում:


Խելացիները երբեք կարիք չեն ունենում ասելու, որ իրենք խելացի են, դա առանց այդ էլ երևում է, ինչպես օրինակ գեղեցիկները...միայն սեփական ուժերին  չվստահողն է բարձրաձայնում այն մասին ինչը չունի....էնպես որ, եթե կարծում եք , թե կանայք անխելք եք, ապա թող էդպես լինի :Smile:

----------

Arpine (30.11.2011), Ֆրեյա (11.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

Տղամարդը առավելապես տրամաբանական մտածողություն ունի, իսկ կինը՝ ինտուիտիվ…
Ու թե սրանցից որն է առավել մյուսից՝ միանշանակ չենք կարող ասել: Նայած իրավիճակում…
Այնպես որ հարցը իմ համար անիմաստ է: :Smile:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (11.06.2010), ՆանՍ (11.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Էս բոլորը կարծրատիպեր են։ 
Բոլոր ոլորտներում կան թե կանայք, թե տղամարդիկ։ Եւ իսկապես, կան շատ խելացի կանայք։
Օրինակ, մեր մոտ ուղիղ կեսը ծրագրավորողների աղջիկներ են, ու ասեմ ձեզ, ոչ միայն չեն զիջում տղաներին, այլ նրանցից ոմանց նույնիսկ գերազանցում են, թե մտքի ճկունությամբ, թե ունակություններով։

Ուղղակի կանայք ու տղամարդիկ շատ տարբեր են։ Կնոջ մեջ իսկզբանե դրված է ընտանիքին նվիրվելու ձգտումը, շատերը չեն էլ ձգտում սովորել, դառնալ գիտնականներ...  Ուղղակի ամեն մեկն ունի իր դերը։ 

Էդքան ինչ եք ձեր գլուխը գովում՞   :Tongue:  Բնության կողմից ձեր համար նախատեսված աշխատանքը լավ կատարելու համար "կոնֆետ" եք ուզում ստանալ՞  :Smile:

----------

Tig (11.06.2010), Whyspher Whisper (11.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2010), ՆանՍ (11.06.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Օրինակ, մեր մոտ ուղիղ կեսը ծրագրավորողների աղջիկներ են, ու ասեմ ձեզ, ոչ միայն չեն զիջում տղաներին, այլ նրանցից ոմանց նույնիսկ գերազանցում են, թե մտքի ճկունությամբ, թե ունակություններով։


Ապշած եմ  :Shok: , կծանոթացնես??? Օրինակ մեր կուրսում աղջիկները շաաաաաաատ աշխատասեր են, բայց լավ ծրագրավորող նրանց /այդ թվում և ինձ/ կյանքում չես անվանի: Աչքիս մենակ պոլիտեխում է վիճակը սենց անհույս :Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray: 
Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է ճիշտ, բայց մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ տղաների մոտ ուղեղի աջ կիսագունդը հաճախ ավելի զարգացած է լինում, քան կանանց մոտ, այդ պատճառով նրանք ամեն ինչին ավելի ստեխծագործաբար են մոտենում, ավելի լավ են կարողանում ունեցած գիտելիքները ընդհանրացնել ու կիրառել գործնականում, ինչը շատ կարևոր է: Էնպես որ կանայք, սկսում ենք զարգացնել նաև աջ կիսագունդը :Aggressive:

----------


## Katka

> Էնպես որ կանայք, սկսում ենք զարգացնել նաև աջ կիսագունդը


Ինչի՞ համար:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինչի՞ համար:


Որովհետև տղամարդիկ էլ հիմա ջանքեր են թափում ձախ կիսագունդը զարգացնելու վրա... հաճախ դառնում են զգացմունքային, լիրբ–լաչառ, անկառավարելի... 
պետք է հավասարակշռություն պահել, թե չէ կանայք կշատանան...  :Wacko:

----------

EgoBrain (11.06.2010), Արևածագ (12.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հարգելի մոդերներ, կխնդրէի թեմային կցել նաև հարցում, Ո՞վ է ավելի խելացի, կինը, թ՞ե տղամարդը...

----------


## Katka

> Որովհետև տղամարդիկ էլ հիմա ջանքեր են թափում ձախ կիսագունդը զարգացնելու վրա... հաճախ դառնում են զգացմունքային, լիրբ–լաչառ, անկառավարելի... 
> պետք է հավասարակշռություն պահել, թե չէ կանայք կշատանան...


Հա գուցե նրանից ա, որ աջ կիսագունդն ա պատասխանատու «լիրբ, լաչառ եւն»՝ զգացմունքայնության, գեղեցիկի ընկալման համար... Ձախը, որքան էլ որ տարօրինակ է, լրբությունից ու լաչառությունից զերծ կպահի...

----------


## Hamo..

Տղամարդնա խելացի, իսկ կինը ուղակի յամանա:

----------


## Մանուլ

Իսկ ինձ թվում էր՝ էս թեման «Զվարճալի» բաժնում ա  ::}: : Ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա տենց հարցին պատասխանել: Եթե կոնկրետ ասեք, թե *որ* կինը ու *որ* տղամարդը, միգուցե դրան պատասխան լինի  :Jpit: :

----------

յոգի (15.06.2010)

----------


## ars83

Ինչ պարզվե՞ց, ժողովուրդ ջան (մեկ էլ տաս թերթ չկարդամ, էլի): Սեռական խտրականությունը ծլեց-ծաղկե՞ց ֆորումում:
 :Santa: Մենք ենք ամենախելոքն ու ամենաուժեղը, չէ՞: Իսկ իրանք, տարին մի անգամ (դե լավ, մաքսիմում՝ երկու) ամենագեղեցիկն են: :Viannen 11: 
Մնում ա, կարողանանք ինֆուզորիաների պես կիսվելով բազմանալ, ու կարող ենք մոլորակին միայնակ տիրել  :Goblin: :
 :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (11.06.2010), Էլիզե (11.06.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Գիտական տվյալների համաձայն  միջին հաշվարկներով սեռերի միջև խելացիության /խոսքը IQ-ի մասին է/ աստիճանի տարբերություն չկա, բայց առանձնահատկությունը հետևյալն է. տղամարդիկ ավելի հաճախ լինում են շատ խելացի կամ շատ հիմար, իսկ կանայք ավելի հաճախ լինում են միջին խելքի տեր:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.06.2010), Agni (12.06.2010), Arpine (30.11.2011), EgoBrain (12.06.2010), Yevuk (12.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.06.2010), ՆանՍ (12.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.06.2010)

----------


## MSGM

> Գիտական տվյալների համաձայն  միջին հաշվարկներով սեռերի միջև խելացիության /խոսքը IQ-ի մասին է/ աստիճանի տարբերություն չկա, բայց առանձնահատկությունը հետևյալն է. տղամարդիկ ավելի հաճախ լինում են շատ խելացի կամ շատ հիմար, իսկ կանայք ավելի հաճախ լինում են միջին խելքի տեր:


Իսկ այստեղ լրիվ հակառակն է ասվում. միջինում տղամարդկանց IQ-ն մոտ 4 միավորով ավել է: Չնայած ասել "տղամարդիկ կանանցից խելացի են" հիմնվելով սրա վրա չի լինի, առաջին հերթին որովհետև այդ արտահայտությունը կարող է հարյուրավոր տարբեր ձևերով հասկացվել: Ընդամենը կարելի է ասել "տղամարդկանց IQ-ն միջինում 4-ով բարձր է": Բայց դե ինչքանով ես եմ նկատել, կանայք մտքի ճկունությամբ իրոք զիջում են:

----------

EgoBrain (12.06.2010)

----------


## Գուգօ

> Հարգելի մոդերներ, կխնդրէի թեմային կցել նաև հարցում, Ո՞վ է ավելի խելացի, կինը, թ՞ե տղամարդը...


Հարցում պետք չի, մենակ նայի ակումբում ավելի շատ աղջիկներն են շատ, թե տղաները, ու պատասխանն ակնհայտ է  :Jpit: 
Հետևություն, որ սեռի ներկայացուցիչները շատ են, ուրեմն իրանք էլ խելացի են  :Xeloq:  
բըլթ  :Angry2:  սենց բան չկա, փակեք էս թեման:

----------


## Հարդ

Կառաջարկեի փակել այս նյարդերիս ազդող թեման, քանզի երբեք էլ այս հարցին պատասխան չի տրվի:

----------

Agni (12.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.06.2010), Հայուհի (12.06.2010), յոգի (15.06.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Իսկ այստեղ լրիվ հակառակն է ասվում. միջինում տղամարդկանց IQ-ն մոտ 4 միավորով ավել է: Չնայած ասել "տղամարդիկ կանանցից խելացի են" հիմնվելով սրա վրա չի լինի, առաջին հերթին որովհետև այդ արտահայտությունը կարող է հարյուրավոր տարբեր ձևերով հասկացվել: Ընդամենը կարելի է ասել "տղամարդկանց IQ-ն միջինում 4-ով բարձր է": Բայց դե ինչքանով ես եմ նկատել, կանայք մտքի ճկունությամբ իրոք զիջում են:


Եկեք հղում չտամ, էլի, ինքս գրքում եմ կարդացելի, բայց, կարծում եմ, ինտերնետում էլ ցանկացողը ինքը կգտնի համապատասխան տվյալներ: Ծկունությունը` չեմ հիշում, բայց արագությամբ կամայք զիջում են - մի քանի միլիվարկյաններով: Հասկանում եք, էստեղ հենց որակական տարբերությյան մասին է խոսքը:
Խելացիության մասին տվյալները /իմ բերած/ ընդհանուր օրինաչափությանն են համապատասխանում, որ տղամարդիկ հակված են ավելի ծայրահեղությունների, իսկ կանայք` "ոսկե միջինի":

Ի միջի այլոց, դա վերաբերում է նաև կիսագնդերի գործունեությանը: Վերևում ասվեց, որ տղամարդկանց մոտ աջն է ավելի զարգացած: Դա ճշմարտության մի մասն է: Ընդհանրապես բոլոր մարդկանց մոտ ավելի հաճախ առաջատար է ձախ կիսագունդը, բայց տղամարդկնանց մոտ /քանի որ հակված են ծայրահեղությունների/ ձախի առավել զարգացվածությունը, ինչպես նաև աջ կիսագնդի առաջատարության դեպքերը ավելի շատ են, ի տարբերություն կանանց, ում մոտ կիսագնդերի ակտիվությունները ավելի մոտ են միմյանց հավասար լինելուն: 

Նույն փաստը /ծայրահեղությունների կամ միջինին հակված լինելը/ ապացուցվում է նաև նրանով, օրրինակ, որ ծնված տղաները ավելի հաճախ անսովոր հիվանդություններ են ունենում /ինչ-որ նոր ձևափոխումներ/, իսկ կանայք` էսպես ասած "դասականները": Էվոլյուցիայի մեջ սեռերի իմաստի տարբերությունը հենց դա է. տղամարդիկ պատասխանատու են փոփոխությունների ու նորությունների համար, իսկ կանյք` պահպանման:

Թեման կարելի է փակել :Smile:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Տղամարդը առավելապես տրամաբանական մտածողություն ունի, իսկ կինը՝ ինտուիտիվ…
> Ու թե սրանցից որն է առավել մյուսից՝ միանշանակ չենք կարող ասել: Նայած իրավիճակում…
> Այնպես որ հարցը իմ համար անիմաստ է:


ըստ Յունգի դասակարգման, անձի 16 տիպ կա, իսկ տրամաբանող ու ինտուիտիվ տիպեր հանդիպում են և՛ տղամարդկանց, և՛ կանանց մեջ․․

----------


## Choko

Բայց ես համաձայն չեմ, կենսաբանորեն ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ են կանայք: Եվ մի բան էլ, որ ասում ենք <գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ>, դրանք տղաներն են, իհարկե հաճելի է լսել, երբ մեզ են ասում, բայց փաստը մնում  է փաստ :Wink:

----------

EgoBrain (15.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Բայց ես համաձայն չեմ, կենսաբանորեն ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ են կանայք: Եվ մի բան էլ, որ ասում ենք <գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ>, դրանք տղաներն են, իհարկե հաճելի է լսել, երբ մեզ են ասում, բայց փաստը մնում  է փաստ


Բայց թեման ուժեղի ու գեղեցիկի մասին չի:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.06.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Բայց ես համաձայն չեմ, կենսաբանորեն ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ են կանայք: Եվ մի բան էլ, որ ասում ենք <գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ>, դրանք տղաներն են, իհարկե հաճելի է լսել, երբ մեզ են ասում, բայց փաստը մնում  է փաստ


Նեա:  :Mda:  Կանայք ուժեղ չեն, դիմացկուն են: Ասենք, ծննդաբերության ցավերը տանելը դիմացկունության նշան ա, ոչ թե ուժի: Ուժը չափվում ա հենաշարժիչ ու մկանային համակարգերի զարգացվածությամբ: Էդ տեսանկյունից, տխուր ա, բայց փաստ, տղամարդիկ ուժեղ են: Դա ինքնըստինքյան ապացուցվում ա նաև նախնադարյան շրջանում (երբ մարդ ավելի քան մոտ էր բնությանը) տղամարդկանց ու կանանց միջև աշխատանքի համապատասխան բաժանումով (տղամարդիկ՝ որսորդություն, որը պահանջում է ուժ, ճկունություն, իսկ կանայք՝ էսկողմ-էնկողմ ֆռֆռալ, հավաքչություն անել):

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:00 ----------

Հավելեմ, որ խոսքը զուտ ֆիզիկական ուժի մասին էր: :Պ

----------

Arpine (30.11.2011), Meme (15.06.2010), Yevuk (15.06.2010), Հայուհի (16.06.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> : Եվ մի բան էլ, որ ասում ենք <գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ>, դրանք տղաներն են, իհարկե հաճելի է լսել, երբ մեզ են ասում, բայց *փաստը մնում  է փաստ*


Այդ Ձեր ասած փաստերով չէի՞ք կիսվի մեզ հետ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Այդ Ձեր ասած փաստերով չէի՞ք կիսվի մեզ հետ:


Կենդանիների մոտ իսկապես տղաներն են գեղեցիկը: Բայց մարդկանց մո՞տ...  :Dntknw:   :Xeloq:

----------


## Sophie

> Կենդանիների մոտ իսկապես տղաներն են գեղեցիկը: Բայց մարդկանց մո՞տ...


Համաձայն եմ *արուները* գեղեցիկ են անհամեմատ: Բայց դա կենդանիների մոտ :Smile:  :

----------


## Lord

> Համաձայն եմ *արուները* գեղեցիկ են անհամեմատ: Բայց դա կենդանիների մոտ :


մարդնանց մոտ էլ է դա գործում :Hands Up:

----------

EgoBrain (15.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> մարդնանց մոտ էլ է դա գործում


 :Think:  Մարդկանց մոտ ինձ էգերն այնուամենայնիվ ավելի շատ են դուր գալիս :Xeloq:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Մարդկանց մոտ ինձ էգերն այնուամենայնիվ ավելի շատ են դուր գալիս


ինձել, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ նրանք ավելի սիրուն են

----------


## AniwaR

> Կենդանիների մոտ իսկապես տղաներն են գեղեցիկը: Բայց մարդկանց մո՞տ...


Ինչի՞: Ինչո՞վ են արու փիսոները սիրուն էգ փիսոներից: Կամ շունիկները:  :Unsure:  Դա պայմանավորված ա նրանով, թե որ տեսակի մոտ տարբեր սեռերը ինչ ֆունկցիաներ են կատարում: Հիմա պետք ա պարզենք տղամարդկանց ու կանանց ֆունկցիաները, հասկանալու համար՝ ում ա պետք սիրուն ըլնել:  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> ինձել, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ նրանք ավելի սիրուն են


Պարզ ա, երևի քո համար գեղեցկությունը չի կարևոր, այլ խելքը :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

> ինձել, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ նրանք ավելի սիրուն են


Իսկ ի՞նչ չափանիշներով ենք համեմատում: Օրինակ կենդանիների մոտ գեղեցկությունը շատը պայմանավորված է առատ ու ճոխ մազածածկույթով կամ փետրածածկույթով: Բայց նույն բանը մարդկանց մոտ այդքան էլ էսթետիկ հաճույք չի պատճառում: Ինձ օրինակ տղամարդկանց առատ մազածածկույթը, եթե ընդունենք որ հիմնականում դրանով են տարբերվում ` հեչ աչք չի շոյում : Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մարմնաձևին, ապա կնոջը նույնպես շահում է նրբությամբ, իսկ տղամարդունը գրավում է ուժեղությամբ և առնականությամբ: Էնպես որ էտ փաստերը ես չեմ գտնում, որ տղամարդն ավելի գեղեցիկ է:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:00 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:59 ----------

Իմիջայոց թեմայից բավական շեղվել ենք, երևի պետք է համապատասխան նոր թեմա բացել ու տեղափոխել գրառումներն այնտեղ :Blush: :

----------

Lord (15.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ամեն դեպքում փորձում էի կապ գտնել գեղեցկության ու խելացի լինելու միջև: Խոստովանում եմ, որ դեռ չի հաջողվում: Քանի դեռ պարզ չի, թե արդյոք որ հարցերում  ով է խելացի: Երևի պետք է տարանջատել այսպես. կինը խելացի է տվյալ բանում, տղամարդը մեկ այլ: Նույն հարցում նրանցից մեկն է խելացի, ուրիշ հարցում էլ մյուսը:

----------

Sophie (16.06.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> *Ամեն դեպքում փորձում էի կապ գտնել գեղեցկության ու խելացի լինելու միջև*: Խոստովանում եմ, որ դեռ չի հաջողվում: Քանի դեռ պարզ չի, թե արդյոք որ հարցերում  ով է խելացի: Երևի պետք է տարանջատել այսպես. կինը խելացի է տվյալ բանում, տղամարդը մեկ այլ: Նույն հարցում նրանցից մեկն է խելացի, ուրիշ հարցում էլ մյուսը:


Համոզված եմ, որ այն ինչ հիմա կասեմ կընդունվի հեգնանքով կամ ընդհանրապես չի ընդունվի, բայց իմ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ գեղեցիկ մարդիկ/խոսքս միայն տղամարդուն է վերաբերվում,կանանց միայն բացառիկ դեպքերում, քանի որ նրանց գեղեցկությունը լիովին այլ հարթության վրա է/ միշտ առանձնանում են խելքով և որքան մարդը արտաքնապես մոտ է կատարյալին, համապատասխանաբար նրա ուղեղն էլ է ձգտում կատարյալ լինելուն: Ասածս հիմնավորելու համար միայն ասեմ, որ պարզ է, որ որքան առողջ և զարգացած է մարդու օրգանիզմը, նյարդային, մկանային համակարգերը, այքան ավելի հեշտությամբ են բարենպաստ պայմաններ ստեղծվում նրա այլ օրգանի` ուղեղի զարգացման համար, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ գեղեցիկ մարդկանց մոտ հավանաբար լավ արտաքինը արդյունք է նաև այն բանի, որ նրանցում բացակայում են "վատ" գեները, այսինքն ծնողներից նրանք ժառանգել են միայն լավագույնը, ինչը բնականաբար կազդի նաև մտավոր ունակությունների վրա: Մի խոսքով ասածս ինչ է. գեղեցիկ տղամարդիկ հաստատ խելացի են:

----------

Ֆոտոն (16.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Տեսությանդ մեջ որոշակի ճշմարտություն կա, ինքս էլ նման բան նկատել եմ: Քանի որ հոգու և մարմնի ներդաշնակությունը ինքնին երկուսին էլ գեղեցկացնում է: Ամեն դեպքում ընդհանրական չի դա: Մասնավոր դեպքի նման է: Եթե մարդու գեներով իր քթի չափը, ձեռքերի հաստությունը անճոռնի են, խելքի շնորհիվ չեն գեղեցկանա: Քո ասածը ներքին ու արտաքին գեղեցկության համաչափության մասին ա ավելի շատ, ոչ թե խելացիության մասին: Խելացի մարդը կարող ա իր խելքն օգտագործի շատ վատ բաների համար, իսկ իր մտքերի ազդեցությամբ ինքը ոչ թե կգեղեցկանա, այլ որոշակի տգեղ կամ ո՛չ գեղեցիկ դիմագծեր կստանա:

----------


## AniwaR

Բացարձակապես համաձայն չեմ: Նույն միտքը ժամանակին ես էլ եմ ունեցել ճիշտն ասած, ու հեչ համաձայն չեմ: Փորձեմ անտիկոդավորել իմ նախորդ անիմաստ գրառումը՝ ավելի ընկալունակ դարձնելու համար :Smile: : Խնդրում եմ ասել, EgoBrain, թե ըստ քեզ ինչքանո՞վ է գեղեցիկ/սեքսուալ և այլն 20-րդ դարի ամենախելացի մարդ(կանցից մեկ)ը.



Եթե նույնիսկ տգեղ էլ չի, համենայն դեպս արտաքինով չի էլ փայլում: Իսկ եթե էդ տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեինք, ինքը պիտի լիներ երևի ամենասիրուն տղամարդը: :Pardon:

----------


## kyahi

Վելվետ Էյնշտեյնը ամենասեքսուալ տղամարդկանցից ա ու շաաաաատ սիրուն ա, ուղղակի էդ մարդը ժամանակ չի ունեցել մասնակցի բազում գեղեցկության մրցույթներին ու դրա համար էլ իրեն չի հետևել, անընդհատ զբաղված ա եղել հարաբերականության տեսության խնդիրներով, բայց եթե մասնակցեր կհաղթեր, վուուուույ մռուուուոթ :Love:  :Love: 
Մի հատ աչքերին նայի, բեղերին :Love:

----------

AniwaR (16.06.2010), EgoBrain (16.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Համոզված եմ, որ այն ինչ հիմա կասեմ կընդունվի հեգնանքով կամ ընդհանրապես չի ընդունվի, բայց իմ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ գեղեցիկ մարդիկ/խոսքս միայն տղամարդուն է վերաբերվում,կանանց միայն բացառիկ դեպքերում, քանի որ նրանց գեղեցկությունը լիովին այլ հարթության վրա է/ միշտ առանձնանում են խելքով և որքան մարդը արտաքնապես մոտ է կատարյալին, համապատասխանաբար նրա ուղեղն էլ է ձգտում կատարյալ լինելուն: Ասածս հիմնավորելու համար միայն ասեմ, որ պարզ է, որ որքան առողջ և զարգացած է մարդու օրգանիզմը, նյարդային, մկանային համակարգերը, այքան ավելի հեշտությամբ են բարենպաստ պայմաններ ստեղծվում նրա այլ օրգանի` ուղեղի զարգացման համար, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ գեղեցիկ մարդկանց մոտ հավանաբար լավ արտաքինը արդյունք է նաև այն բանի, որ նրանցում բացակայում են "վատ" գեները, այսինքն ծնողներից նրանք ժառանգել են միայն լավագույնը, ինչը բնականաբար կազդի նաև մտավոր ունակությունների վրա: Մի խոսքով ասածս ինչ է. գեղեցիկ տղամարդիկ հաստատ խելացի են:


իսկ ի՞նչա նշանակում խելացի․ վերցնենք Հարաֆ Աֆրիկյան Հանրապետությունում բնակվող գեղեցիկ սևամորթ տղամարդու օրինակը․ նա երբեք գիրք չի կարդում, խնդիրներ չի լուծում, չի մտածում, ուղղակի ապրում ա ու ֆիզիկական աշխատանքա կատարում․ նրա միտքը չի զարգանում
իսկ վերցնենք մեկ այլ տղամարդու, որը չի փայլում արտաքին տվյալներով, բայց իր վրա աշխատումա ու իրա մասին ասում ենք, որ խելացիա

յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդ կամ կին կարա զարգացնի իր միտքը․ իսկ ցանկությունը ու հաջողացնելը անձի հատկություններից ա կախված

----------


## EgoBrain

> Բացարձակապես համաձայն չեմ: Նույն միտքը ժամանակին ես էլ եմ ունեցել ճիշտն ասած, ու հեչ համաձայն չեմ: Փորձեմ անտիկոդավորել իմ նախորդ անիմաստ գրառումը՝ ավելի ընկալունակ դարձնելու համար: Խնդրում եմ ասել, EgoBrain, թե ըստ քեզ ինչքանո՞վ է գեղեցիկ/սեքսուալ և այլն 20-րդ դարի ամենախելացի մարդ(կանցից մեկ)ը.
> Եթե նույնիսկ տգեղ էլ չի, համենայն դեպս արտաքինով չի էլ փայլում: Իսկ եթե էդ տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեինք, ինքը պիտի լիներ երևի ամենասիրուն տղամարդը:


Մի անգամ էլ գրեմ այն բանից, որ բոլոր գեղեցիկ տղամարդիկ խելացի են, բացարձակապես չի հետևում, որ բոլոր խելացի տղամարդիկ գեղեցիկ են, այսինքն եթե a=>b  պարզ է, որ պարտադիր չի, որ b=>a/սա կլիներ շաաաաաատ մասնավոր դեպք/: Ես երբեք չեմ ասել, որ խելքը գեղեցկացնում է մարդուն:  :Wink: 



> իսկ ի՞նչա նշանակում խելացի․ վերցնենք Հարաֆ Աֆրիկյան Հանրապետությունում բնակվող գեղեցիկ սևամորթ տղամարդու օրինակը․ նա երբեք գիրք չի կարդում, խնդիրներ չի լուծում, չի մտածում, ուղղակի ապրում ա ու ֆիզիկական աշխատանքա կատարում․ նրա միտքը չի զարգանում
> իսկ վերցնենք մեկ այլ տղամարդու, որը չի փայլում արտաքին տվյալներով, բայց իր վրա աշխատումա ու իրա մասին ասում ենք, որ խելացիա
> 
> յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդ կամ կին կարա զարգացնի իր միտքը․ իսկ ցանկությունը ու հաջողացնելը անձի հատկություններից ա կախված


Որեմն միանգամից ասեմ/ինձ իհարկե ռասիստի տեղ չդնեք/ Հարաֆ Աֆրիկյան Հանրապետությունում բնակվող սևամորթը *իմ կարծիքով* գեղեցկության չափանիշ չի կարող լինել, քանի որ ունի մի շարք ռասսայական առանձնահատկություններ/բնակլիմայական պայմանների հետևնքով/ որոնք հակասում են դրան/օրինակ չափազանց լայ քիթը/, իսկ հետո իմ խոսքը բնատուր հատկությունների մասին է: Իհարկե ամնեն մարդ էլ կարող է զարգացնել իր ունակությունները, բայց կարծում եմ ինքներդ էլ նկատած կլինեք, որ որոշ մարդիկ հասնում են միևնույն արդյունքին առանց առանձնապես ջանքեր կիրառելու, իսկ ոմանք էլ տարիներով տանջվելուց հետո: Սա նշանակում է, որ բնությունը այնաուամենայնիվ կատարում է որոշակի ընտրություն և օժտում որոշ մարդկանց առավել բարենպաստ հատկանիշներով:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:04 ----------

----------


## einnA

Չեմ հասկանում ինչու եք վիճում? հարցի քննարկումը լռիվ հարաբերական բնույթ է կրում:Ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքն ու համոզմունքն ունի,ամեն մեկը յուրովի ճիշտ է:

----------


## Freeman

Ըստ 8-րդ դասարանի անատոմիայի դասագրքի կնոջ ուղեղը թեթև ա,բայց չգիտեմ խելքի հետ ինչքան կապ ունի ,ինձ թվում ա հավասար են

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ըստ 8-րդ դասարանի անատոմիայի դասագրքի կնոջ ուղեղը թեթև ա,բայց չգիտեմ խելքի հետ ինչքան կապ ունի ,ինձ թվում ա հավասար են


Դե երևի մեջը բան չկա դրա համար էլ թեթև ա էլի :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ըստ 8-րդ դասարանի անատոմիայի դասագրքի կնոջ ուղեղը թեթև ա,բայց չգիտեմ խելքի հետ ինչքան կապ ունի ,ինձ թվում ա հավասար են


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ էլ կինը մոտ 20 կգ թեթև է տղամարդուց (միջինում),  հետո՞ ինչ:

----------


## SSS

Կարելի է նաև հետևություն անել, որ գեր աղջիկները ավելի խելացի են քան նիհարները :Pardon:

----------


## Երվանդ

Դե տղամարդիկ ավելի ծանր են կանանցից իրենց մկանային ու ոսկոռային քաշի հաշվին, դրա համար էլ ուժեղ սեռ ենք կոչվում, ուղեղային հարցով էլ արդեն արտահայտվել եմ :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:27 ----------




> Կարելի է նաև հետևություն անել, որ գեր աղջիկները ավելի խելացի են քան նիհարները


Կարող եք կարող, ինչ հետևություն էլ ուզեք կարաք անեք :Jpit:

----------


## SSS

Խելքը բացարձակ կապ չունի ուղեղի քաշի հետ...օրինակ Բայրոնի ուղեղը 2 անգամ ավելի ծանր է եղել կան Լենինինը...դե թող ինչ որ մեկը պնդի , որ Բայրոնը երկու անգամ ավելի խելացի է եղել քան Լենինը...
Բացի դա, ասեմ, որ աշխարհի ամենածանր տղամարդկային ուղեղը պատկանել  է  ինչ որ շարաքային քաղաքացու,կնոջինը եղել է շարքային մարդասպան.. ու առհասարակ ապացուցված է , որ հիմնականում ֆիզիկական ուժն ավելի շատ օգտագործող մարդկանց մոտ ուղեղը ավելի ծանրէ , քան օրինակ գիտնականների, արվեստագետների  և այլն...
հ.գ տղամարդու ուղեղը ծանր է կնոջինից ընդամենը 50 գ ով

----------


## Երվանդ

Ահովոր հետաքրքիր է ով ա էտ ուղեղները կշռել ու համեմատել :Think: , օրինակ ո՞նց են գտել որ տղամարդկանց մեջ ամենածանր ուղեղը սույն շարքային քաղաքացուն ա պատկանում, մնացած բոլոր տղամարդկանց ուղեղները կշռել են ու համեմատել սույն շարքային քաղաքացու ուղեղի քաշի՞ն :Think:

----------


## geograf

Կարդալով ձեր գրառումները, նկատեցի որ կարծիքները բավականին տարբեր են, դա բնական է, յուրաքանչյուը գնահատում է իր տեսանկյունից, բայց եթե օբյեկտիվ դատենք, թե բնության մեջ, թե մարդկային հասարակության մեջ կարող ենք հանդիպել թե մեկը,թե մյուսը…

----------


## Adriano

Ես գտնում եմ, որ առաջադրված հարցը շատ հետաքրքիր է: Սակայն սա մի փիլիսոփայական հարց է, որի պատասխանը փորձում է գտնել մարդը արդեն քանի-քանի դար: եվ այստեղ երևի թե եկել է ժամանակը հասկանալու, որ մարդը առանց մի կիսագնդի չի կարող առողջ լինել: Ասածս այն է, որ տղամարդն ու կինը իրար փոխլրացնում են: Եվ առհասարակ նրանց միավորումը շատ ավելի մեծ արդյունք է տալիս , քան առանձին-առանձին: Ուրեմն կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ ոչ մեկնա մյուսից խելոք, ոչ էլ մյուսը, նրանք ուղղակի իրար փոխլրացնում են:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Տղամարդիկ եթե խելացի լինեին, աշխարհում, որն իրենք են կառավարում, չէին լինի պատերազմներ, կռիվներ, տանջանք, ցավ, անմեղ զոհեր։ Չէր լինի իշխանության անհագ ձգտում, չէր լինի մեկ այլ տղամարդուն ոչնչացնելու, նրանից ուժեղ երևալու ցանկություն, չէր լինի իրենից թույլին գտնելու ու նրան նվաստացնելու ցանկությունը։

Իսկ կանանց մեջ այդ ամենը չկա, կանանց մեջ չկա սպանելու, ոչնչացնելու ցանկություն, իծնե ագրեսիա։ Կանայք հարմոնիա, խաղաղություն, սեր, կյանք ստեղծող էակներ են։

Շատ էլ, թե տղամարդիկ ֆիզիկայի խնդիրներ լավ են լուծում։ Խեր ըլներ  :Think:  Ում ա պետք էդ խելքը, որ պետք ա ատոմային ռումբ ստեղծելու վրա աշխատի.

----------

Freeman (18.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Կարդալով ձեր գրառումները, նկատեցի որ կարծիքները բավականին տարբեր են, դա բնական է, յուրաքանչյուը գնահատում է իր տեսանկյունից, բայց եթե օբյեկտիվ դատենք, թե բնության մեջ, թե մարդկային հասարակության մեջ կարող ենք հանդիպել թե մեկը,թե մյուսը…


 Իհարկե կարող ենք հանդիպել Գեոգրաֆ , ոչ ոք ստեղ չի պնդում որ խելացի կին կամ հիմար տղամարդիկ չկան, ամբողջ հարցը ոչ թե մասնավոր այլ ընդանուր նայելու մեջ է, տենց օրինակներով ուղղակի կարաս ամեն ինչ հասկանաս, քանի հայտնի տղամարդ գիտնական ա եղել ու քանի կին, հայրիշխանություն ա հիմա թե մայրիշխանություն ու տենց լիքը բաներ որ համեմատես ամեն ինչ դառնում ա լույսի պես պարզ :Jpit: , առաջին լուրջ գրառումս էս թեմայում :Pardon: , իրականում համեմատել ուղղակի պետք չի , տարբեր ենք շատ, իրանց պետք չի որ խելացի լինեն, պետք լիներ մեզնից խելացի կլինեին :Jpit: , ոնց որ ասենք համեմատես բռցքամարտով զբաղվողներին բժիշկներ հետ օրինակ, կարա ինչ որ բռցքամարտիկ ինչ որ բժշկից խելացի լինի, բայց ընդհանուր իրանց համեմատելը անիմաստ բան ա :Smile:

----------


## SSS

Իսկապես համեմատելն անիմաստ ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե  կանաց պետք չի խելացի լինել... ով ասաց... Կին գիտնականների անունները շատ չեն հնչել ,որովհետև դարերից գալիս է խտրականությունը

----------


## Chuk

Օֆ, այ մարդ, ամեն օր տեսնում եմ էս թեման, ու ասում, թե էդ ո՞ր խելոքը պիտի սենց լուրջ էս թեմայում գրառում անի: Հետո ասեցի հաշվեմ, թե գրառում անողներից քանի տոկոսն ա տղա, քանի տոկոսն աղջիկ, ըստ դրա պարզեմ, թե ով ա ավելի խելոք:

Պարզվեց, որ թեմայում գրառում անողների 35-40%-ն աղջիկ:
Հիմա հետաքրքիրը: 
Վերջին օրերի մի այլ դիտարկմանս արդյունքում պարզել էի, որ ակումբում գրանցվածների էլի 35-40%-ն ա աղջիկ:

Պարզ հետևություն. երկուսն էլ մի բան են  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (17.06.2010), Ձայնալար (17.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իսկապես համեմատելն անիմաստ ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե  կանաց պետք չի խելացի լինել... ով ասաց... Կին գիտնականների անունները շատ չեն հնչել ,որովհետև դարերից գալիս է խտրականությունը


  Դե չէ SSS ջան, հաստատ նենց չի որ թույն գիտնականներ են եղել կին ու իրանց անունները գաղտնի են պահվել մենակ նրանց սեռի պատճառով :Smile: , տենց լիներ Կյուրիներին էլ չէինք իմանա, ուղղակի ձեր սեռի առաքելությունը ուրիշ ա, ու հետո ասեմ որ խելացի չլինել դեռևս չի նշանակում հիմար լինել :Wink: , կնոջը պետք չի խելացի լինել ասելով նկատի ունեմ որ կնոջ *հիմնական* ֆունկցիան էս կյանքում երեխա ունենալն ա, դրա համար ինչ որ առանձնահատուկ խելք պետք չի, էտ էն ա որ ոչ մի տղամարդ չի կարա անի, մենակ էտ մի շնորքի համար դուք բոլոր տղամարդկանց գերազանցում եք, նենց որ ամեն ինչ օկ ա:

----------

Ariadna (17.06.2010), SSS (17.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ կանանց մեջ այդ ամենը չկա, կանանց մեջ չկա սպանելու, ոչնչացնելու ցանկություն, իծնե ագրեսիա։


Ինձ համարելով կնամեծար, այնուամենայնիվ, քո հետ համաձայն չեմ, Ֆրեյա ջան: Էդ հատկանիշները, իմ կարծիքով, ուղղակի մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով են դրսևորվում:[/QUOTE]




> Կանայք հարմոնիա, խաղաղություն, սեր, կյանք ստեղծող էակներ են։


Ինչքան էլ վերևի գրածիս համեմատ պարադոքս թվա, բայց 100%-ով համաձայն եմ:

----------


## geograf

> Իհարկե կարող ենք հանդիպել Գեոգրաֆ , ոչ ոք ստեղ չի պնդում որ խելացի կին կամ հիմար տղամարդիկ չկան, ամբողջ հարցը ոչ թե մասնավոր այլ ընդանուր նայելու մեջ է, տենց օրինակներով ուղղակի կարաս ամեն ինչ հասկանաս, քանի հայտնի տղամարդ գիտնական ա եղել ու քանի կին, հայրիշխանություն ա հիմա թե մայրիշխանություն ու տենց լիքը բաներ որ համեմատես ամեն ինչ դառնում ա լույսի պես պարզ, առաջին լուրջ գրառումս էս թեմայում, իրականում համեմատել ուղղակի պետք չի , տարբեր ենք շատ, իրանց պետք չի որ խելացի լինեն, պետք լիներ մեզնից խելացի կլինեին, ոնց որ ասենք համեմատես բռցքամարտով զբաղվողներին բժիշկներ հետ օրինակ, կարա ինչ որ բռցքամարտիկ ինչ որ բժշկից խելացի լինի, բայց ընդհանուր իրանց համեմատելը անիմաստ բան ա


Ես լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ

----------


## Chuk

> հաստատ նենց չի որ թույն գիտնականներ են եղել կին ու իրանց անունները գաղտնի են պահվել մենակ նրանց սեռի պատճառով


Տո Եր ջան, այ ախպեր, որ էն կախարդ պառավներին վառում էինք, հիշու՞մ ես: Հենց մեկը կախարդություն էր անում, ասում էինք սա վհուկ ա, ու հրապարակային խարույկի մեջ գցում, տո ի՞նչ իմանաս, թե դրանցից քանի՞սն էին իսկական ու լուրջ գիտնականներ, ուղղակի իրանց գիտությունը բացատրում էին «կախարդություն» տերմինով, իսկ մենք, տղամարդիկս, սեռային խանդով բռնված հատուկ ու գաղտնի պատժամիջոց էինք մտածել, ասում էինք կախարդ ես, ու ֆսյո, վառվար դու աղջի: Դե դրանից հետո, խեղճ կնանիք, թե տղա ես գնա գիտություն (կախարդություն) արա, եթե նաղդ գիտես, որ հեսա քեզ էն կենդանի տղերքը վառելու են: Այ տենց էլ կարող ա եղավ, Եր ջան, որ ոչ մի գիտնական կնկա անուն չգիտենք... Է՜հ... Եր ջան... էդ տղամարդիկ գազան են, գազան...

----------

Երվանդ (17.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իսկ կանանց մեջ այդ ամենը չկա, կանանց մեջ չկա սպանելու, ոչնչացնելու ցանկություն, իծնե ագրեսիա։ Կանայք հարմոնիա, խաղաղություն, սեր, կյանք ստեղծող էակներ են։
> 
> Շատ էլ, թե տղամարդիկ ֆիզիկայի խնդիրներ լավ են լուծում։ Խեր ըլներ  Ում ա պետք էդ խելքը, որ պետք ա ատոմային ռումբ ստեղծելու վրա աշխատի.


  Սպանելու ոչնչացնելու ցանկություն ի ծնե ոչ տղամարդիկ ունեն ոչ կանայք, էտ ցանկությունները հետո են առաջանում ու առաջացման գլխավոր պատճառը իշխանության ու կառավարելու կամ դրանք պահպանելու ձգտումն ա, պատերազմների միակ նպատակը էտ ա, ոչ մեկ չի պատերազմում մարդ սպանելու համար, նույնիսկ Հիտլերի պես խելագարի համար պատերազմները միջոց էին իր ազգի ու իր սեփական իշխանության համաշխարային հաստատմանը հասնելու համար, եթե կանայք լինեին իշխանության գլուխ իմ կարծիքով նույն բանը կլիներ:

----------

Ariadna (17.06.2010), Freeman (18.06.2010), Kuk (17.06.2010), Հայկօ (17.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Օֆ, այ մարդ, ամեն օր տեսնում եմ էս թեման, ու ասում, թե էդ ո՞ր խելոքը պիտի սենց լուրջ էս թեմայում գրառում անի: Հետո ասեցի հաշվեմ, թե գրառում անողներից քանի տոկոսն ա տղա, քանի տոկոսն աղջիկ, ըստ դրա պարզեմ, թե ով ա ավելի խելոք:
> 
> Պարզվեց, որ թեմայում գրառում անողների 35-40%-ն աղջիկ:
> Հիմա հետաքրքիրը: 
> Վերջին օրերի մի այլ դիտարկմանս արդյունքում պարզել էի, որ ակումբում գրանցվածների էլի 35-40%-ն ա աղջիկ:
> 
> Պարզ հետևություն. երկուսն էլ մի բան են


Ուզում ես ասես՝ հետեևություն ես անում, որ ինչքան գրանցված աղջիկ կա, բոլորը էստեղ գրառում են անում ՞  :Jpit: 

Իսկապես վիճել էս թեմայով՝ անիմաստ ա։ Չնայած՝ ծիծաղելի ա նայել, թե ոնց են տղաները ապացուցում, որ իրենք ավելի խելացի են։ Դա արդեն ինչ–որ բան նշանակում ա։ Փաստորեն՝ այդ հարցը արդեն իսկ վիճելի ա, ու կարիք կա ապացույցների։ Ահագին պրոգրես ա  :Jpit:

----------


## SSS

> տղամարդիկ գազան են, գազան...


 Գազանը գազան չեն, բայց որ թեարարժեքության բարդույթ եղելա ու ինչու չէ կա դա հաստատ...քիչ չեն տղամարդիկ, որոնք պարզապես չեն հանդուրժում խելացի կին իրենց կողքին

----------


## Chuk

> Ուզում ես ասես՝ հետեևություն ես անում, որ ինչքան գրանցված աղջիկ կա, բոլորը էստեղ գրառում են անում ՞


 :Shok: 
Բացարձակապես:

Ախր ոչ մի հաշվարկով, ոչ մի տրամաբանությամբ իմ ասածից քո ասածը դուրս չէր գալիս  :Shok: 


Շատ պարզ ու հստակ ասում էի, որ ինչ համամասնությամբ գրանցված են, էդ համամասնությամբ էլ գրառում են անում  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Գազանը գազան չեն, բայց որ թեարարժեքության բարդույթ եղելա ու ինչու չէ կա դա հաստատ...քիչ չեն տղամարդիկ, որոնք պարզապես չեն հանդուրժում խելացի կին իրենց կողքին


 Դրանք որպես կանոն հիմար տղամարդիկ են, որոնց գոյությունը կամ ահագին մեծ քանակությունը ոչ ոք չի պատրաստվում ժխտել :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Գազանը գազան չեն, բայց որ թեարարժեքության բարդույթ եղելա ու ինչու չէ կա դա հաստատ...քիչ չեն տղամարդիկ, որոնք պարզապես չեն հանդուրժում խելացի կին իրենց կողքին


Անշուշտ  :Smile: 
Ու ես կատեգորիկ համաձայն չեմ այն մտքին, որ եթե կին գիտնականների անուններ ավելի քիչ ունենք, ուրեմն տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են:
Ընդհանրապես տղամարդիկ, ինչքանով ես եմ ինֆորմացված, տրամաբանական մտածողության ուղղությամբ ավելի զարգացած են, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այդ տեսակետը հիմնավորել կամ հերքել կարող են միայն համապատասխան մասնագետները:

Իսկ կին գիտնականների, քաղ. գործիչների և այլնի քիչ լինելը նման հետևություն անելու համար բավարար պայման չի, որովհետև հաշվի չեն առնվում միջավայրի բազում ֆակտորներ, այդ թվում սոցիալական անարդարություն, նախապաշարմունք, դերերի որոշակի բաշխում և այլն:

հ.գ. իմ գրառումը, որը մեջբերել էիր, չնայած իր տոնայնությանը չափազանց լուրջ գրառում էր  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Տո Եր ջան, այ ախպեր, որ էն կախարդ պառավներին վառում էինք, հիշու՞մ ես: Հենց մեկը կախարդություն էր անում, ասում էինք սա վհուկ ա, ու հրապարակային խարույկի մեջ գցում, տո ի՞նչ իմանաս, թե դրանցից քանի՞սն էին իսկական ու լուրջ գիտնականներ, ուղղակի իրանց գիտությունը բացատրում էին «կախարդություն» տերմինով, իսկ մենք, տղամարդիկս, սեռային խանդով բռնված հատուկ ու գաղտնի պատժամիջոց էինք մտածել, ասում էինք կախարդ ես, ու ֆսյո, վառվար դու աղջի: Դե դրանից հետո, խեղճ կնանիք, թե տղա ես գնա գիտություն (կախարդություն) արա, եթե նաղդ գիտես, որ հեսա քեզ էն կենդանի տղերքը վառելու են: Այ տենց էլ կարող ա եղավ, Եր ջան, որ ոչ մի գիտնական կնկա անուն չգիտենք... Է՜հ... Եր ջան... էդ տղամարդիկ գազան են, գազան...


Արտ, եթե դու ոչ մի կին գիտնականի անուն չգիտես, դա քո չիմանալու մեղքն ա։  :Tongue: 
Մարիա Կյուրի, Ելենա Բեխտերեվա, Ասպազիա...

Հարցը մենակ էն չի, որ հայտնի չեն անունները, սոցիալական դրվածքն այնպիսին է, որ կանանց՝ գիտությունով զբաղվելը անհարգի է եղել, անընդունելի ու անթույլատրելի։ Կանանց չեն թույլատրել կրթություն ստանալ, համարյա բոլոր կրոնները համարում են, որ կինը "այդքան չկա" որ աստծու խոսքը հասկանա ու ուսումնասիրի, նույնսիկ մեր պաշտելի քրիստոնեությունը չի խրախուսել կանանց ուսումը։ Նույնիսկ ռենեսանսի ժամանակաշրջանում ազնվական կանանց համար կրթված լինելը ամոթ է եղել, կուրտիզանուհիներն են միայն կրթվել, կրթված լինելը համարվել է անբարոյականին վայել մի բան։ Բնականաբար, այդպիսի ճնշվածության պայմաններում կանայք շատ էլ ուզոին, բացի ասեղնագործությունից ուրիշ ոչինչով չէին կարող զբաղվել։ Իսկ սա բացարձակապես ուժի միջոցով ճնշելու արդյունք է։ 
Բացի այդ՝ կանանց դերը այլ է եղել, օրինակ, գիտնական ամուսնու համար երեխաներ ծնելը։ Ճիշտ ա, կանայք խելացի չեն... տուպոյ մեռնում են... ու վաբշե, մարդ էլ չեն։  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Պարզվում է, որ ես կին գիտնականների անուններ չգիտեմ  :Cray: 

Անի ջան, կարդա գրառմանդ նախորդող գրառումս  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Տղամարդիկ եթե խելացի լինեին, աշխարհում, որն իրենք են կառավարում, չէին լինի պատերազմներ, կռիվներ, տանջանք, ցավ, անմեղ զոհեր։ Չէր լինի իշխանության անհագ ձգտում, չէր լինի մեկ այլ տղամարդուն ոչնչացնելու, նրանից ուժեղ երևալու ցանկություն, չէր լինի իրենից թույլին գտնելու ու նրան նվաստացնելու ցանկությունը։



Իսկ եթե կանայք խելացի լինեին, իրե՛նք կկառավարեին աշխարհը  :Tongue: : Վրեդնի եմ էսօր:

----------


## SSS

> Իսկ եթե կանայք խելացի լինեին, իրե՛նք կկառավարեին աշխարհը : Վրեդնի եմ էսօր:


 Իսկ կանայք կառավարում են  տղամարդկանց :Tongue: էլ ինչի չարչարվենք , հենա մեր ուզածով կառավարում են էլի

----------

Անահիտ (18.06.2010)

----------


## cold skin

Թեման իսկական դիսկրիմինացիայի բուն Է: Գոյություն ունի գենդերային հարաբերություններ  հասարակության մեջ՝ որտեղ որոշվում է կնոջ ու տղամարդու կարգավիճակը, հարաբերությունները: Կարելի է երկար ու «բարակ» գրել այդ հարաբերությունների, փոփոխությոնների և զագացումների մասին: Բայց կարճ ու կոնկրետ՝ տղամարդու և կնոջ հավասարության արդյունքում մենք կունենաք ավելի զարգացած առանց բարդույթների  հասարակություն, անհատներ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը, նույնիսկ բացարձակ բութ լինելու դեպքում գիտական տեսանկյունից, ավելի խելացի կարող է գտնվել պրակտիկ հարցերում ու ավելի իմաստուն՝ որոշումներ ընդունելուց, կենսական հարցերերի շուրջ։


Պրակտիկ հարցերում կինը ու տղամարդը հավասար են Ֆրեյ, միակ բացառությամբ, կանայք կանգնած ցիՍիկ չեն կարում անեն:  :Blush:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ կանայք կառավարում են  տղամարդկանցէլ ինչի չարչարվենք , հենա մեր ուզածով կառավարում են էլի


SSS ջան, հազիվ Ֆրեյան պատերազմների մեղքը բարդել էր տղամարդկանց վրա, էդքան ջանքը ջուրը մի գցի, շատ էլ թե Հայկօն ինչ ա գրել:  :LOL: 




> Պրակտիկ հարցերում կինը ու տղամարդը հավասար են Ֆրեյ, միակ բացառությամբ, *կանայք կանգնած ցիՍիկ չեն կարում անեն*:


Դու էլ մյուս կողմից էս հա՞ քար գցում աղջիկների խելոք լինելու մասին պնդումների վրա:  :Mda:  Տեսնում եք չէ՞ աղջիկներ ջան, թշնամին ներսից ա լինում:  :LOL: 
Շատ էլ լավ կարում են, նույնիսկ կան ինչ-որ չգիտեմինչական ցեղեր, որոնց մոտ տղամարդիկ են նստած անում, իսկ կանայք` կանգնած:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Պրակտիկ հարցերում կինը ու տղամարդը հավասար են Ֆրեյ, միակ բացառությամբ, կանայք կանգնած ցիՍիկ չեն կարում անեն:


Կակռազ աղջիկներ կան, որ էդ մեկից էլ հետ չեն մնում։  :Wink: 
Հեչ չես լսել, որ աղջկա մասին ասում են. " Էսի կանգնած ա "զուգարան գնում""…

Ու նույնիսկ էդ աղջիկներին դուր ա գալիս, որ իրանց մասին տենց կարծիքին են հնչում։
Աղջիկ կա, որ որոշ տղաներից ավելի շատ տղա ա, ուղղակի ինչով ա աղջիկ՝ չգիտեմ  :Bad:  
Ամենավերջին հայտանիշը չիՍիկ անելն էր  :Jpit:  էդ էլ չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## Tig

Ոչ կինը և ոչ էլ տղամարդը այնքան խելացի չեն, որ կարողանան ճիշտ պատասխան տալ այս հարցին… :Wink:

----------

einnA (18.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ կինը և ոչ էլ տղամարդը այնքան խելացի չեն, որ կարողանան ճիշտ պատասխան տալ այս հարցին…


Սահմանումը սխալ է:
*Ապացույց.* մեջբերված գրառումն ու այդ գրառման հեղինակի տղամարդ լինելը:

----------

Tig (18.06.2010)

----------


## SSS

> SSS ջան, հազիվ Ֆրեյան պատերազմների մեղքը բարդել էր տղամարդկանց վրա, էդքան ջանքը ջուրը մի գցի, շատ էլ թե Հայկօն ինչ ա գրել:


 Ֆրեյայի էդ մի կարծիքի հետ համաձայն չեմ, աղջիկների կռիվ երբևէ տեսած կաք? Տղաներն ինչ են նրանց դիմաց...Բացի այդ եկեք մի հատ Տրոյական պատերազմի դրդապատճառը հիշենք...
*հետևություն* ;Կանայք  կառավարում են տղամարդկանց, որոնք էլ  կառավարում են աշխարհը= կանայք կառավարում են աշխարհը :Tongue:

----------


## Katka

Կարեւորը էն չի՝ ով է խելացի: Կարեւորը էն ա, որ տղամարդը միշտ մտածի, որ ինքը ավելի խելացի է: :LOL:

----------

Tig (18.06.2010), Երվանդ (18.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Սահմանումը սխալ է:
> *Ապացույց.* մեջբերված գրառումն ու այդ գրառման հեղինակի տղամարդ լինելը:


Էդ ո՞նց որոշվեց, որ գրառւոմն էլ է տղամարդ  :Unsure:  

Էստեղից տրամաբանական հետևություն, ապացույցը սխալ է:  :Jpit:  հետևաբար սահմանումը լեմմա էր  :Black Eye:

----------

Katka (18.06.2010), SSS (18.06.2010), Tig (18.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ ո՞նց որոշվեց, որ գրառւոմն էլ է տղամարդ  l


Ո՞նց գրառումն էլ է տղամարդ  :Shok:

----------

Tig (18.06.2010)

----------


## Katka

> *հետևություն* ;Կանայք  կառավարում են տղամարդկանց, որոնք էլ  կառավարում են աշխարհը= կանայք կառավարում են աշխարհը


Կանայք կառավարում են միմիայն հեղափոխությունները, բայց երբեք՝ աշխարհը :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ ո՞նց որոշվեց, որ գրառւոմն էլ է տղամարդ  
> 
> Էստեղից տրամաբանական հետևություն, ապացույցը սխալ է:  հետևաբար սահմանումը լեմմա էր


Անկեղծ ասած այս գրառումն (այսինքն գրառմանս նման մեկնաբանումը) ու դրա տակ աղջիկների շնորհակալությունները լիարժեք պատասխանում են թեմայի հարցին  :Jpit:   :Blush:

----------

Tig (18.06.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Անկեղծ ասած այս գրառումն (այսինքն գրառմանս նման մեկնաբանումը) ու դրա տակ աղջիկների շնորհակալությունները լիարժեք պատասխանում են թեմայի հարցին


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես վստահ, որ աղջիկներ են շնորհակալություն հայտնել:  :Jpit:

----------


## SSS

> Սահմանումը սխալ է:
> *Ապացույց.** մեջբերված գրառումն* ու այդ գրառման հեղինակի տղամարդ լինելը:


 Ուշադիր կարդա :Smile:

----------

Tig (18.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Աղջիկներ, էս ի՞նչ մի Ադմինին նեղեցիք  :LOL:  տեսնես դա ի՞նչ կնշանակե  :Jpit:

----------


## Tig

Հլը մի րոպե… Գրառման հեղինակը ես եմ ու ես հայտարարում եմ, որ գրառումս հաստատ *տղամարդ* է, այն էլ չափահաս… նենց որ… :Tongue: 

հ.գ. էդ սօլիդառնօսծ էիք ասում ինչ... դրանից տղամարդիկ էլ ունեն... :LOL:

----------


## Katka

Հարցումը պետք է անցկացնել այլմոլորակայիների մոտ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ֆրեյայի էդ մի կարծիքի հետ համաձայն չեմ, աղջիկների կռիվ երբևէ տեսած կաք? Տղաներն ինչ են նրանց դիմաց...Բացի այդ եկեք մի հատ Տրոյական պատերազմի դրդապատճառը հիշենք...
> *հետևություն* ;Կանայք  կառավարում են տղամարդկանց, որոնք էլ  կառավարում են աշխարհը= *կանայք կառավարում են աշխարհը*


Էնքան լավ են կառավարում, տղամարդիկ խաբար էլ չեն:  :Jpit:

----------


## SSS

> Կանայք կառավարում են միմիայն հեղափոխությունները, բայց երբեք՝ աշխարհը


Իսկ ինչի համար են հեղափոխությունները? Աշխարհը կառավարելու :Jpit:

----------


## Katka

> Էնքան լավ են կառավարում, տղամարդիկ խաբար էլ չեն:


Ադմինը տղա չլիներ լավ կլիներ  :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:15 ----------




> Իսկ ինչի համար են հեղափոխությունները? Աշխարհը կառավարելու


Հա՞  :Jpit: Չէ, գեղեցիկ կառավարելու :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իսկ ինչի համար են հեղափոխությունները? Աշխարհը կառավարելու


Դե թող իմանան տղամարդիկ,  ո՞վ ա իրականում կանգնած ցիսիկ անում:  :Jpit:

----------


## SSS

> Դե թող իմանան տղամարդիկ,  ո՞վ ա իրականում կանգնած ցիսիկ անում:


Հարցա առաջանում, ովա նստած անում? :Blush: 

հ.գ. սիրստս լավ բան չի վկայում էս թեմայի հետ կապված

----------


## Katka

Խորհուրդ կտայի ակումբցի աղջիկներին այս թեմա չմտնել :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.06.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Տղամարդիկ եթե խելացի լինեին, աշխարհում, որն իրենք են կառավարում, չէին լինի պատերազմներ, կռիվներ, տանջանք, ցավ, անմեղ զոհեր։ Չէր լինի իշխանության անհագ ձգտում, չէր լինի մեկ այլ տղամարդուն ոչնչացնելու, նրանից ուժեղ երևալու ցանկություն, չէր լինի իրենից թույլին գտնելու ու նրան նվաստացնելու ցանկությունը։
> 
> Իսկ կանանց մեջ այդ ամենը չկա, կանանց մեջ չկա սպանելու, ոչնչացնելու ցանկություն, իծնե ագրեսիա։ Կանայք հարմոնիա, խաղաղություն, սեր, կյանք ստեղծող էակներ են։
> 
> Շատ էլ, թե տղամարդիկ ֆիզիկայի խնդիրներ լավ են լուծում։ Խեր ըլներ  Ում ա պետք էդ խելքը, որ պետք ա ատոմային ռումբ ստեղծելու վրա աշխատի.


Պատերազմների ու կռիվների համար համաձայն եմ: Բայց օբյեկտիվ լինելու համար ասեմ, որ կանանց մոտ էլ ագրեսիվություն լինում է, բայց դա սովորաբար միայն խոսքով է արտահայտվում: Էստեղ արժի հիշել, որ մարդը մարդ դարձավ հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ, Ֆրոյդի ասած, քար շպրտելու փոխարեն շպրտեց խոսքը: 

Ամեն դեպքում, կարևորը դա չի, կարևորը նա է, որ խելացիությունը պետք չի խառնել բոլոր մնացած դրական հատկությունյների հետ ու վիճել դրա համար: Իզուր չէր, որ պատմության, գրականության մեջ տղամարդիկ կանանց շատ հաճախ աստվածացնում էին, երևի զգում էին, որ մի բանով /ամենաքիչը/ իրենցից բարձր են...

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը խելացի կին չի սիրում: Անձնական շփումներում էլ նախընտրում են տղաները իրենցից պակաս խելքով աղջիկ: Դրա համար էլ չեն թողել, որ ընդհանրապես կինը հնարավորություն ունենա իր խեկքն արտահայտելու: Էդքան բան:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Պատերազմների ու կռիվների համար համաձայն եմ: Բայց օբյեկտիվ լինելու համար ասեմ, որ կանանց մոտ էլ ագրեսիվություն լինում է, բայց դա սովորաբար միայն խոսքով է արտահայտվում: Էստեղ արժի հիշել, որ մարդը մարդ դարձավ հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ, Ֆրոյդի ասած, քար շպրտելու փոխարեն շպրտեց խոսքը: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, կարևորը դա չի, կարևորը նա է, որ խելացիությունը պետք չի խառնել բոլոր մնացած դրական հատկությունյների հետ ու վիճել դրա համար: Իզուր չէր, որ պատմության, գրականության մեջ տղամարդիկ կանանց շատ հաճախ աստվածացնում էին, երևի զգում էին, որ մի բանով /ամենաքիչը/ իրենցից բարձր են...


 Ո՞նց կարող ա մի «բան», որը քո կողոսկրից ա ստեղծվել, ավելի բարձ լինի քեզանից//թեկուզ մեկով:  :Jpit:  Ցածր էլ չեն, հավասար էլ չեն... Ինչպես ասում ա Ադրիանոն առանձին- առանձին էլ չեն նայվում, պիտի գլուխ- գլխի տան՝ աջ կիսագունդ, ձախ կիսագունդ, որ մի բան լինի:  :Jpit: 



> Տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը խելացի կին չի սիրում: Անձնական շփումներում էլ նախընտրում են տղաները իրենցից պակաս խելքով աղջիկ: Դրա համար էլ չեն թողել, որ ընդհանրապես կինը հնարավորություն ունենա իր խեկքն արտահայտելու: Էդքան բան:


Չէ Ֆոտ, սիրում են, ուղղակի վերջում նախընտրում են «պակաս խելքով» աղջիկների՝ բալանսիրովկայի համար:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ժող, ՄԱՐԴն ա խելացի, անկախ՝ կին ա, թե տղամարդ։



Իսկ էն փռչոտ, անթրաշ, 3–րդ դասարանի կրթությամբ ու կյանքում բացի քուչում սեմշկա չրթելուց ուրիշ արհեստ չիմացող տղուն որ հարցնում ես, ասում է ՝ տղամարդիկ ավելի խեալցի են, բնականաբար մտքում պատկերացնելով ինքն իրեն ու որ ինքն ավելի խելացի է, քան ասենք՝ Մարգարետ Թեթչերը, որովհետև ինքը՝ տղամարդ է... ուղղակի եկեք անտեսենք այդ դեպքերը։
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Այ էս ա բացում... որ մի կապիկ տղամարդու էլ հարցնես, մեկա ասելու ա, որ տղամարդիկ են խելացի, որովհետև ամեն կապիկ տղամարդուն հասնում ա կապիկ կին  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## SSS

Խելացի տղամարդը կուզենա որ իր կողքին լինի խելացի կին,
իսկ անխելք տղամարդը'  ինքն էլ կցանկանա , բայց չի իմանա ինչի համարա ցանկանում :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> Ժող, ՄԱՐԴն ա խելացի, անկախ՝ կին ա, թե տղամարդ։
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ էն փռչոտ, անթրաշ, 3–րդ դասարանի կրթությամբ ու կյանքում բացի քուչում սեմշկա չրթելուց ուրիշ արհեստ չիմացող տղուն որ հարցնում ես, ասում է ՝ տղամարդիկ ավելի խեալցի են, բնականաբար մտքում պատկերացնելով ինքն իրեն ու որ ինքն ավելի խելացի է, քան ասենք՝ Մարգարետ Թեթչերը, որովհետև ինքը՝ տղամարդ է... ուղղակի եկեք անտեսենք այդ դեպքերը։
>   
> 
> Այ էս ա բացում... որ մի կապիկ տղամարդու էլ հարցնես, մեկա ասելու ա, որ տղամարդիկ են խելացի, որովհետև ամեն կապիկ տղամարդուն հասնում ա կապիկ կին


 Ան, էս ի՞նչ մի լուրջ ես ընդունել: Գիտեք  ինչ ա ամենավատը, որ մեր խելոք ու խելացի տղաները հեչ չեն նեղվում, երբ հայտարարում են, որ իրենք չեն կարող  կանգնած... էէէ, որ իրենք չեն խելոք, այլ կանայք, բայց այ կանայք դրանից ներվայնանում են ու սկսում են ասել, դե գնացեք երեխա ունեցեք  :Angry2:  ու չեմ հասկանում թե էդ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ խելացիության հետ  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (18.06.2010), Moonwalker (12.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (18.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուշադիր կարդա


SSS ջան, ուզու՞մ ես, տասը անգամ ուշադիր կկարդամ: Քո ասած իմաստը կունենար, եթե լիներ «Մեջբերված գրառում*ի* (գրառ*ման*)», իսկ այս դեպքում աղջիկներդ կարող եք հանգիստ սխալ մեկնաբանել, դրանով իսկ թեմայի հարցին պատասխանելով  :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Դուրըս չի գալիս, որ քուչում պպզողին անխելք եք ասում մի անգամից: Բա խելքը դրանով ա՞ որոշվում:
Կարող է, իրենց տան սեղանի վերանորոգման շատ լավ միտք է հղացել ու վերանորոգել: Կարող է իր մայրիկին ցավ չպատճառելու համար մայրիկի աչքից հեռու է ծխում: Խելացի մարդը անպայման կիրթ ու ուսում ստացածը չի: Աֆրիկայում էլ իր խելքի շնորհիվ մի տղամարդ իր ընտանիքին փրկում է կամ օրվա մեջ ավելի շատ որս անում ու ողջ մնում: Պետք չի գիտնականին գերագնահատելլ քարանձաավի բնակչի համեմատ: Գիտնականն էլ իր գիտելիքով չի ծնվում: Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ երևի համեմատել երեխաներին: Տղաներն ե՞ն խելացի, թե՞ աղջիկները մինչև ուսում ստանալը: Կարծում եմ՝ հավասար են:

----------

Freeman (19.06.2010), Lord (18.06.2010), Դարք (18.06.2010)

----------


## Freeman

> Կարելի է նաև հետևություն անել, որ գեր աղջիկները ավելի խելացի են քան նիհարները


Քո կարծիքով գեր աղջկա ուղեղում նյարդաբջիջները ավելի շատ են?
Դժվար թե գեր աղջկա ուղեղը ավելի ծանր լինի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  08:08 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  08:04 ----------




> Խելքը բացարձակ կապ չունի ուղեղի քաշի հետ...օրինակ Բայրոնի ուղեղը 2 անգամ ավելի ծանր է եղել կան Լենինինը...դե թող ինչ որ մեկը պնդի , որ Բայրոնը երկու անգամ ավելի խելացի է եղել քան Լենինը...
> Բացի դա, ասեմ, որ աշխարհի ամենածանր տղամարդկային ուղեղը պատկանել  է  ինչ որ շարաքային քաղաքացու,կնոջինը եղել է շարքային մարդասպան.. ու առհասարակ ապացուցված է , որ հիմնականում ֆիզիկական ուժն ավելի շատ օգտագործող մարդկանց մոտ ուղեղը ավելի ծանրէ , քան օրինակ գիտնականների, արվեստագետների  և այլն...
> հ.գ տղամարդու ուղեղը ծանր է կնոջինից ընդամենը 50 գ ով


Նույնիսկ անձնական շփումից հետո դժվար է ասել թե 2 հոգուց ով է խելացի,
Երեկ նայեցի անատոմիայի դասագիրքը - ոչ թե 50գ այլ մոտավորապես 130գ ,այսինքն 10%-ով
Բայց չեմ կարծում թե ուղեղի զանգվածը խելքի հետ կապ ունի

----------


## dvgray

եթե "խելացի" ասելով ինկատի ունենք սառը տրամաբանությունը, հաշվարկը, առանց զգացմունքների դեպքերի շարադրանքը… ապա իհարկե կինը ավելի խելացի է, քան տղամարդը:

----------


## Inana

Լինելով <Եվայի ցեղի> ներկայացուցիչ, ընդունում եմ, որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են քան կանայք: Սակայն ասածս չի նշանակում, որ բոլոր տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են, քան կանայք,այլ որ տղամարդու խելացին ավելի խելացի է, քան կնոջ խելացին: Սակայն կինն էլ ունի մեկ այլ առավելություն, որից հաճախ զուրկ են տղամարդիկ, դա սուր զարգացած ինտուիցիան է և խորամանկությունը: Դրա համար էլ ասում են, որ ընտանիքում տղամարդը գլուխն է, իսկ կինը` վիզը:   :Smile:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Moonwalker (12.07.2010), Tig (12.07.2010), Հարդ (12.07.2010)

----------


## KiLa

Ինձ թվում է, որ թե կինը, թե տղամարդը, որպես բնության միավոր, պետք է ունենան հավասար հնարավորություններ: Ես այդպես էլ ընդունում եմ: Ուրիշ հարց է, թե նրանցից ու՞մ ուղեղն է, որ դարերի ընթացքում ավելի է մարզվել: Ինչպես գիտենք, երկար տարիներ, և ինչու՞ միայն տարիներ, դարեր, կինը չի զբաղվել ուղեղի մարզումով: Նրան հատկացվել է այլ դեր, որի պատճառով կնոջ ուղեղը զարգացել է իր ,,նեղ մասնագիտական" բնագավառում: Նա պասիվ մասնակցություն է ունեցել գիտության, ուսման և այլն ոլորտներում: Եվ իմ կարծիքով միայն սա է պատճառը, որ գիտության բնագավառում, առայժմ, կանայք քիչ են: Ասել է թե՝ տղամարդիք ավելի խելոք են...
Թող կանայք չվիրավորվեն իհարկե, բայց մենք մեղավոր չենք, որ նրանց է հատկացվել երեխա ունենալու՝, ես կասեյի կարևորագույն  
միսիան, որն էլ նրան կապել է  ավելի շատ  տան ու կենցաղի հետ, ինչի արդյունքում էլ արգելակվել է նրա բնականոն զարգացման ընթացքը…
Այ եթե  խոսենք մտքի արագության մասին, ապա ես միանշանակ կասեմ, որ կինը ավելի արագ է մտածում: Մի գուցե այստեղ էլ պատճառը նորից  նրա քիչ օգտագործված ուղեղն է: Այնպես որ ոչինչ կորած չէ, սիրելի կանայք, ձեր չօգտագործված պոտենցիալը այսօր էլ ձեզ է սպասում... առաջ և միայն առաջ:

----------


## ministr

Երկուսն էլ խելացի են, ուղղակի տարբերվում են նրանով, թե ով ինչ ասպարեզում է օգտագործում խելքը  :Smile: 
Տղամարդիկ հիմնականում օգտագործում են մասնագիտական ասպարեզում, դրա համար էլ համարյա բոլոր մասնագիտությունների մեջ լավ կին մասնագետը երբեք չի հասնի լավ տղամարդ մասնագետին: 
Իսկ կանայք իրենց կարողությունները հիմնականում ծախսում են տղամարդկանց "ֆռռացնելու" վրա  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Շինարար (13.07.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Երկուսն էլ խելացի են, ուղղակի տարբերվում են նրանով, թե ով ինչ ասպարեզում է օգտագործում խելքը 
> Տղամարդիկ հիմնականում օգտագործում են մասնագիտական ասպարեզում, դրա համար էլ համարյա բոլոր մասնագիտությունների մեջ լավ կին մասնագետը երբեք չի հասնի լավ տղամարդ մասնագետին: 
> Իսկ կանայք իրենց կարողությունները հիմնականում ծախսում են տղամարդկանց "ֆռռացնելու" վրա


Մի քիչ վերաձևակերպեմ մի տեղ լսածիս ու ասածիդ հիման վրա :Jpit:  Տղամարդիկ իրանց ուղեղն օգտագործում են աշխարհը կառավարելու համար, կանայք՝ տղամարդկանց կառավարելու համար :LOL:

----------

ministr (13.07.2010), Tig (13.07.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ընդ որում հետաքրքիրն ինչ է, որ ցանկացած ախմախ կին ունակ է շատ խելացի ամուսնուն գցել անդունդ, և հակառակը, հիմար տղամարդը խելացի կնոջով դառնում է խելացի:
 Հիշեցի երեկվա եզրափակիչի մրցավարի տիկնոջ խոսքերն ի լուր աշխարհի "Սկի 3 երեխաներին չի կարողանում կառավարել, 22 մարդ ոնց է կառավարելու": Ինչպես տեսանք, մարդը լավ էլ կառավարեց, բայց նույնիսկ 3մլն-անոց Հայաստանի կիսատ-պռատ սպորտային մեկնաբաններն էին ծիծաղում վրան: Նման կանանցից շտապ պետք է ազատվել:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010)

----------


## KiLa

> Ընդ որում հետաքրքիրն ինչ է, որ ցանկացած ախմախ կին ունակ է շատ խելացի ամուսնուն գցել անդունդ, և հակառակը, հիմար տղամարդը խելացի կնոջով դառնում է խելացի:
>  Հիշեցի երեկվա եզրափակիչի մրցավարի տիկնոջ խոսքերն ի լուր աշխարհի "Սկի 3 երեխաներին չի կարողանում կառավարել, 22 մարդ ոնց է կառավարելու": Ինչպես տեսանք, մարդը լավ էլ կառավարեց, բայց նույնիսկ 3մլն-անոց Հայաստանի կիսատ-պռատ սպորտային մեկնաբաններն էին ծիծաղում վրան: Նման կանանցից շտապ պետք է ազատվել:


Ընդհանրապես պետք ա ազատվել անգրագիտությունից: Սրա դեպքում կին լինի թե տղամարդ, երկուսն էլ անտանելի են: 
Իսկ որ կինը կարող է տղամարդուն թե բարձրացնել, թե տապալել, համաձայն եմ: Բայց ոչ խելացի տղամարդուն: Խելացի տղամարդուն կինը կարող է ավելի բարձրացնել, բայց տապալել չի կարող:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Երկուսն էլ խելացի են, ուղղակի տարբերվում են նրանով, թե ով ինչ ասպարեզում է օգտագործում խելքը 
> Տղամարդիկ հիմնականում օգտագործում են մասնագիտական ասպարեզում, դրա համար էլ համարյա բոլոր մասնագիտությունների մեջ լավ կին մասնագետը երբեք չի հասնի լավ տղամարդ մասնագետին: 
> Իսկ կանայք իրենց կարողությունները հիմնականում ծախսում են տղամարդկանց "ֆռռացնելու" վրա


Մինիստր ջան դու խորամանկությունը խելքի հետ մի շփոթի, տղամարդուն ֆռռացնելու համար խելք պետք չի, նույնիսկ խելացի տղամարդուն:  :Jpit: 



> Մի քիչ վերաձևակերպեմ մի տեղ լսածիս ու ասածիդ հիման վրա Տղամարդիկ իրանց ուղեղն օգտագործում են աշխարհը կառավարելու համար, կանայք՝ տղամարդկանց կառավարելու համար


Ըհը՛,  ուրեմն կանայք կառավարում են ինչը՞...շատ ճիշտ ա  :Jpit:  




> Ընդհանրապես պետք ա ազատվել անգրագիտությունից: Սրա դեպքում կին լինի թե տղամարդ, երկուսն էլ անտանելի են: 
> Իսկ որ կինը կարող է տղամարդուն թե բարձրացնել, թե տապալել, համաձայն եմ: Բայց ոչ խելացի տղամարդուն: *Խելացի տղամարդուն կինը կարող է ավելի բարձրացնել, բայց տապալել չի կարող*:


Կիլա, դուք թերագնահատում եք մեզ՝ տիկնանցս:  :LOL:  :Xeloq:

----------

Tig (13.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (13.07.2010)

----------


## KiLa

> Մինիստր ջան դու խորամանկությունը խելքի հետ մի շփոթի, տղամարդուն ֆռռացնելու համար խելք պետք չի, նույնիսկ խելացի տղամարդուն: 
> 
> 
> Ըհը՛,  ուրեմն կանայք կառավարում են ինչը՞...շատ ճիշտ ա  
> 
> 
> 
> Կիլա, դուք թերագնահատում եք մեզ՝ տիկնանցս:


Իհարկե, կանայք կարող են լինել խորամանկ, իսկ տղամարդիք՝ խելացի... Եվ նույնիսկ խելացի տղամարդուն կինը կարող է ,,ֆռացնել": Բայց համաձայնվիր, որ այստեղ տղամարդու խելացի լինելը դեր չունի: Նա ուղղակի չի կարողանում ընդիմանալ կնոջ հմայքին: Սա տղամարդու թուլությունն է: Նա շատ լավ հասկանալով՝ խաբնվում է կնոջ կողմից:

Երկրորդի հետ էլ համաձայն չեմ... Թվում է թե՝, եթե կինը ղեկավարում է տղամարդուն, ապա կարող է ղեկավարել նաև ... Ոչ և ոչ: Կրկին մի պարզ պատճառով. տղամարդը շատ լավ հասկանում է, թե կինը ինչպե՞ս է փորձում ղեկավարել իրեն: Եվ ինչ ինչ կենցաղային, կամ ոչ գլոբալ հարցերում, եթե տղամարդը թույլ է տալիս, որ կինը այդպես մտածի, ապա հիմնական խնդիրներում, նա դրսևորում է իրեն հատուկ
առաջնայնությունը...
Հավատա հարգելիս, որ մենք շատ ավելի վատ վիճակում կլինեյինք՝, եթե դա իրոք լիներ քո ասած նման: Ես երբեք չեմ թերագնահատում կանանց, բայց մի քիչ ավելի վերև ես նշել եմ, որ՝, թեպետ և ունենալով  մտածելու հավասար կարողություն, կինը դարերի ընթացքում ետ է մնացել, չի մարզել իր ուղեղը: Եվ հիմա՝ դրա արդյունքում, նա ավելի կենցաղային ու ավելի կողմնապաշտական մտածողություն ունի ( դեռ չեմ խոսում նախանձի մասի): Այնպես որ, մասշտաբային խնդիրներ լուծելիս՝ տղամարդը միշտ էլ առաջնորդվում առանց կնոջ: Եվ հատկապես ,,աշխարհը ղեկավարելուց", տղմարդը շատ ավելի զգույշ է, քան դա թվում է:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Tig (13.07.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> թեպետ և ունենալով  մտածելու հավասար կարողություն, կինը դարերի ընթացքում ետ է մնացել, չի մարզել իր ուղեղը: Եվ հիմա՝ դրա արդյունքում, նա ավելի կենցաղային ու ավելի կողմնապաշտական մտածողություն ունի ( դեռ չեմ խոսում նախանձի մասի): Այնպես որ, մասշտաբային խնդիրներ լուծելիս՝ տղամարդը միշտ էլ առաջնորդվում առանց կնոջ: Եվ հատկապես ,,աշխարհը ղեկավարելուց", տղմարդը շատ ավելի զգույշ է, քան դա թվում է:


մարդու ուղեղը մարզվում է իր կյանքի ընթացքում, քարե դարից ի վեր և՛ կանայք, և՛ տղամարդիկ էվոլյուցիա են ապրել
ժամանակակից տղամարդկանց բավականին մեծ տոկոս ուղեղը մարզում է բազմոցին պառկած, սերիալ նայելով
իսկ աշխատող տղամարդկանց աշխատանքի զգալի մասը կապված է ֆիզիկական աշխատանքի հետ կամ մեխանիկական․․ ուղեղը լավ կմարզվի․․

----------


## KiLa

> մարդու ուղեղը մարզվում է իր կյանքի ընթացքում, քարե դարից ի վեր և՛ կանայք, և՛ տղամարդիկ էվոլյուցիա են ապրել
> ժամանակակից տղամարդկանց բավականին մեծ տոկոս ուղեղը մարզում է բազմոցին պառկած, սերիալ նայելով
> իսկ աշխատող տղամարդկանց աշխատանքի զգալի մասը կապված է ֆիզիկական աշխատանքի հետ կամ մեխանիկական․․ ուղեղը լավ կմարզվի․․


Հարգելի Ռ..., ուղեղի մարզման հետ կապված ,,գործընթացը" դա մի քանի տարվա երևույթ չէ, և ոչ էլ մի քանի տասնամյակի: Այստեղ խոսվում է դարերի և ինչու՞ չէ,  հազարմայակների մասին: Իսկ եթե ձեզ թվում է, թե ես վկայում եմ, որ կինը իր գոյութան ընթացքում չի մտածել ու իր ուղեղը չի մարզել, ասեմ, որ այդպես չէ: Բայց գաղտնիք չէ, որ նրա գործունեության  ոլորտը՝, կապված իհարկե ցեղապահպանման գործընթացի հետ, մի քիչ այլ է եղել: Գաղտնիք չէ նաև, որ երկար դարեր կնոջը նույնիսկ չի թույլատրվել ուսում ստանալ... 
Չարժե նայել մեր այսօրվա ,,ստանդարտից դուրս" իրավիճակին: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ նայենք... Եթե այսօր՝, տղամարդկանց համար
 բավարար չափով զբաղվածությունը ապահովված չէ, դա չի նշանակում, որ մեր երկիրը այսօր կանայք են ղեկավարում: Ուղղակի շատ ընտանիքներում, հանապազորյա հացի խնդիրը լուծում է կինը, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի մեր թեմայի գլխավոր հարցի հետ...

----------


## Անահիտ

> Հարգելի Ռ..., ուղեղի մարզման հետ կապված ,,գործընթացը" դա մի քանի տարվա երևույթ չէ, և ոչ էլ մի քանի տասնամյակի: Այստեղ խոսվում է դարերի և ինչու՞ չէ,  հազարմայակների մասին: Իսկ եթե ձեզ թվում է, թե ես վկայում եմ, որ կինը իր գոյութան ընթացքում չի մտածել ու իր ուղեղը չի մարզել, ասեմ, որ այդպես չէ: Բայց գաղտնիք չէ, որ նրա գործունեության  ոլորտը՝, կապված իհարկե ցեղապահպանման գործընթացի հետ, մի քիչ այլ է եղել: Գաղտնիք չէ նաև, որ երկար դարեր կնոջը նույնիսկ չի թույլատրվել ուսում ստանալ... 
> Չարժե նայել մեր այսօրվա ,,ստանդարտից դուրս" իրավիճակին: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ նայենք... Եթե այսօր՝, տղամարդկանց համար
>  բավարար չափով զբաղվածությունը ապահովված չէ, դա չի նշանակում, որ մեր երկիրը այսօր կանայք են ղեկավարում: Ուղղակի շատ ընտանիքներում, հանապազորյա հացի խնդիրը լուծում է կինը, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի մեր թեմայի գլխավոր հարցի հետ...


հարգելի Կ, ի՞նչ է նշանակում ցեղապահպանման հետ առնչվող գործողություն
դինոզավրերից փախչելու, ուտելու պտուղներ  հավաքելու, քարանձավում թաքնվելու ու երեխային գազաններից պաշտպանելու համար հին մարդկանցից ուղեղի նույն ջանքերն էին պահանջվում
ուրիշ բան, եթե պնդում եք, որ կինը օր ու գիշեր նստած ազգը պահպանելու մասին էր մտածում

----------


## ministr

> Ընդհանրապես պետք ա ազատվել անգրագիտությունից: Սրա դեպքում կին լինի թե տղամարդ, երկուսն էլ անտանելի են: 
> Իսկ որ կինը կարող է տղամարդուն թե բարձրացնել, թե տապալել, համաձայն եմ: Բայց ոչ խելացի տղամարդուն: Խելացի տղամարդուն կինը կարող է ավելի բարձրացնել, բայց տապալել չի կարող:


Եթե խելացի տղամարդը նման կնոջը պահի իր կողքին ապա գահավիժելու է անդունդ: Խելացիությունը տվյալ դեպքում նրա մեջա, որ պետքա ազատվի բալաստից:

----------


## Inana

Ժողովուրդ ջան մի բան էլ կա. ինչպես գիտեք շատ տղամարդիկ տանել չեն կարողանում, երբ զգում են, որ կինը իրենցից խելացի է,դրա համար էլ խելացի կանայք ունեն մի նշանաբան. <Ես այնքան խելացի եմ, որ կարող եմ ինձ հիմարի տեղ դնել>: Այդ պատճառով էլ շատ խելացի կանայք ստվերում են մնում, բայց դե մենք գիտենք չէ ճշմարտությունը :Victory:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան դու խորամանկությունը խելքի հետ մի շփոթի, տղամարդուն ֆռռացնելու համար խելք պետք չի, նույնիսկ խելացի տղամարդուն:


Իդ ջան համաձայն եմ որ խորամանկությունն ու խելքը ի բնե տարբեր բաներ են, բայց դրանց միջև սահմանը բավական նուրբ է  :Smile: 
Բայց կանայք հաջողացնում են էդ սահմանը ջնջել  :Smile:

----------

Inana (13.07.2010)

----------


## KiLa

> հարգելի Կ, ի՞նչ է նշանակում ցեղապահպանման հետ առնչվող գործողություն
> դինոզավրերից փախչելու, ուտելու պտուղներ  հավաքելու, քարանձավում թաքնվելու ու երեխային գազաններից պաշտպանելու համար հին մարդկանցից ուղեղի նույն ջանքերն էին պահանջվում
> ուրիշ բան, եթե պնդում եք, որ կինը օր ու գիշեր նստած ազգը պահպանելու մասին էր մտածում


Հարգելի Ռ..., ինչո՞ւ եք մի անգամից այդպիսի թռիչք կատարում... Մի անգամից ու ...դինոզավրեր, քարանձավ, վաղ նախնադար:
Մի՞ թե այդ ոչ ,,դինոզավրյան" կամ ոչ քարանձավային ժամանակաշրջանը այդքան կարճ է եղել, և չէր կարող իր  ազդեցությունը ունենալ մարդկանց զարգացման ուղղության վրա: Թողեք դինոզավրերեին, նրանցից հետո  մարդը մեկ հազարամյակ չէ, որ ապրել է ու զարգացել: 
Իսկ ,,ցեղապաշտպանության" ոլորտ ասելիս հասկանում եմ ոչ թե նստել ու ազգի մասին մտածել, այլ երեխա ծնել, նրան խնամել, ,,քարանձավը" մաքրել ու հարմարավետ դարձնել, լուծել ընտանիքի նորմալ սնվվելու, համեղ սնվելու խնդիրները: Երկու հազարամյակը դա այդքան էլ կարճ ժամանակահատված չի, որ չթողներ իր ազդեցությունը ( իհարկե եթե ընդունենք, որ դրանից առաջ գուցե և այլ է եղել):

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:09 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:03 ----------




> Եթե խելացի տղամարդը նման կնոջը պահի իր կողքին ապա գահավիժելու է անդունդ: Խելացիությունը տվյալ դեպքում նրա մեջա, որ պետքա ազատվի բալաստից:


Ինչո՞ւ ոչ: Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Երբեմն չտապալվելը կարող է կախված լինել այդպիսի կնոջից ազատվելու հետ: Եվ խելացի տղամարդը, հաստատ, առանց ուշացնելու և առանց վարանելու, կդիմի այդ քայլին:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:09 ----------




> Ժողովուրդ ջան մի բան էլ կա. ինչպես գիտեք շատ տղամարդիկ տանել չեն կարողանում, երբ զգում են, որ կինը իրենցից խելացի է,դրա համար էլ խելացի կանայք ունեն մի նշանաբան. <Ես այնքան խելացի եմ, որ կարող եմ ինձ հիմարի տեղ դնել>: Այդ պատճառով էլ շատ խելացի կանայք ստվերում են մնում, բայց դե մենք գիտենք չէ ճշմարտությունը


Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, սա այն դեպքն է՝, որի համար  ասում են, թե  խելացի կինը կարող է բարձրացնել ամուսնուն…

----------

Inana (13.07.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> *Երկրորդի հետ էլ համաձայն չեմ... Թվում է թե՝, եթե կինը ղեկավարում է տղամարդուն, ապա կարող է ղեկավարել նաև ... Ոչ և ոչ*: Կրկին մի պարզ պատճառով. տղամարդը շատ լավ հասկանում է, թե կինը ինչպե՞ս է փորձում ղեկավարել իրեն: Եվ ինչ ինչ կենցաղային, կամ ոչ գլոբալ հարցերում, եթե տղամարդը թույլ է տալիս, որ կինը այդպես մտածի, ապա հիմնական խնդիրներում, նա դրսևորում է իրեն հատուկ
> առաջնայնությունը...
> Հավատա հարգելիս, որ մենք շատ ավելի վատ վիճակում կլինեյինք՝, եթե դա իրոք լիներ քո ասած նման: Ես երբեք չեմ թերագնահատում կանանց, բայց մի քիչ ավելի վերև ես նշել եմ, որ՝, թեպետ և ունենալով  մտածելու հավասար կարողություն, կինը դարերի ընթացքում ետ է մնացել, չի մարզել իր ուղեղը: Եվ հիմա՝ դրա արդյունքում, նա ավելի կենցաղային ու ավելի կողմնապաշտական մտածողություն ունի ( դեռ չեմ խոսում նախանձի մասի): Այնպես որ, մասշտաբային խնդիրներ լուծելիս՝ տղամարդը միշտ էլ առաջնորդվում առանց կնոջ: Եվ հատկապես ,,աշխարհը ղեկավարելուց", տղմարդը շատ ավելի զգույշ է, քան դա թվում է:


Ես նման բան չէի գրել :Jpit: , պարզ է որ  կինը աշխարհը չի կարող ղեկավարել, (այսինքն կարող է, ուղղակի էլ աշխարհ չէինք ունենա) նրան հպատակներ են պետք՝ տղամարդիկ:  :Tongue: : Կինը կարող է կառավարել տղամարդուն, ով կառավարում է աշխարհը: Դրանից բարձր ստատուս ես չեմ տեսնում: Իսկ դու՞ք:  :Jpit: 
Է դե ժողովուրդ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի նախանձը, տղամարդիկ չեն նախանձու՞մ,  սեռային կողմնորոշվածությամբ զգացմունք ա չէ՞:

----------

SSS (13.07.2010), Tig (13.07.2010)

----------


## KiLa

> Ես նման բան չէի գրել, պարզ է որ  կինը աշխարհը չի կարող ղեկավարել, (այսինքն կարող է, ուղղակի էլ աշխարհ չէինք ունենա) նրան հպատակներ են պետք՝ տղամարդիկ: : Կինը կարող է կառավարել տղամարդուն, ով կառավարում է աշխարհը: Դրանից բարձր ստատուս ես չեմ տեսնում: Իսկ դու՞ք: 
> Է դե ժողովուրդ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի նախանձը, տղամարդիկ չեն նախանձու՞մ,  սեռային կողմնորոշվածությամբ զգացմունք ա չէ՞:


Դեմ չեմ :Wink: ... Հանուն կնո՛ջ, մենք պատրաստ ենք  ենք շատ ավելիին, քան աշխարհ ղեկավարելն է...Եվ նրանց ամենաաննշան ուշադրությանը արժանանալու համար, մենք պատրաստ ենք, թույլ տալ կնոջը՝ ղեկավարել մեզ :Smile:  
Իսկ նախանձի հարցում... Սա ինձ թվում է արդեն բոլորովին ուրիշ թեմա է :Xeloq:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Հարգելի Ռ..., ինչո՞ւ եք մի անգամից այդպիսի թռիչք կատարում... Մի անգամից ու ...դինոզավրեր, քարանձավ, վաղ նախնադար:
> Մի՞ թե այդ ոչ ,,դինոզավրյան" կամ ոչ քարանձավային ժամանակաշրջանը այդքան կարճ է եղել, և չէր կարող իր  ազդեցությունը ունենալ մարդկանց զարգացման ուղղության վրա: Թողեք դինոզավրերեին, նրանցից հետո  մարդը մեկ հազարամյակ չէ, որ ապրել է ու զարգացել: 
> Իսկ ,,ցեղապաշտպանության" ոլորտ ասելիս հասկանում եմ ոչ թե նստել ու ազգի մասին մտածել, այլ երեխա ծնել, նրան խնամել, ,,քարանձավը" մաքրել ու հարմարավետ դարձնել, լուծել ընտանիքի նորմալ սնվվելու, համեղ սնվելու խնդիրները: Երկու հազարամյակը դա այդքան էլ կարճ ժամանակահատված չի, որ չթողներ իր ազդեցությունը ( իհարկե եթե ընդունենք, որ դրանից առաջ գուցե և այլ է եղել):
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:09 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:03 ----------


մեծարգո Կ
դարեր շարունակ մադիկ հարմարություններ չեն ունեցել և ստիպված են եղել ուղեղը աշխատացնել սկսած մեզ համար ամենաչնչին թվացող կենցաղային հարցեր լուծելու համար․ և՛ տղամարդիկ, և՛ կանայք
թե չէ որ վերցնես վարազ խփելուց հետո էլ առանձնապես խելքդ չի ավելանում)

----------


## Ariadna

Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդիկ են ավելի խելացի, կանանց մեջ հիմարները շատ ավելի շատ են։ Չեմ ասում կանանց մեջ չկան խելացիներ, կամ տղամարդկանց մեջ՝ բութեր, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, տղամարդկանց մեջ իսկական խելացիները ավելի շատ են, նույնիսկ ամենալավ խոհարարներն են տղամարդ, էլ ինչ եք ուզում դրանից ավել։ Նույնիսկ կանանց խորամանկությունն ա ինձ թվում հիմարության արգասիք, ինչքան մարդ հիմար է, էնքան փորձում է դա կոմպենսացնել խորամանկությամբ։ Կանայք նաև շատ ավելի չար են, ավելի նախանձ։  :Pardon:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), KiLa (13.07.2010), VisTolog (13.07.2010)

----------


## KiLa

> մեծարգո Կ
> դարեր շարունակ մադիկ հարմարություններ չեն ունեցել և ստիպված են եղել ուղեղը աշխատացնել սկսած մեզ համար ամենաչնչին թվացող կենցաղային հարցեր լուծելու համար․ և՛ տղամարդիկ, և՛ կանայք
> թե չէ որ վերցնես վարազ խփելուց հետո էլ առանձնապես խելքդ չի ավելանում)


Վարազին ուղղակի սպանելուց իհարկե խելքդ չի ավելանա: Բայց երբեմն վայրի կենդանիներ որսալը մարդուց պահանջել է հնարամտություն, խորամանկություն...  Նրանք նույնիսկ աստիճանաբար կատարելագործել են իրենց որսի թե զենքերը, թե թակարդները:
Բայց ինչևիցե... Այդ ժամանակաշրջանում հեշտ չի եղել նաև կնոջ համար: Այդ պատճառով էլ ես առաջարկեցի թողնել այդ ժամանակաշրջանը, դիտարկել միայն վերջին երկու հազարամյակը...

----------

Inana (13.07.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Վարազին ուղղակի սպանելուց իհարկե խելքդ չի ավելանա: Բայց երբեմն վայրի կենդանիներ որսալը մարդուց պահանջել է հնարամտություն, խորամանկություն...  Նրանք նույնիսկ աստիճանաբար կատարելագործել են իրենց որսի թե զենքերը, թե թակարդները:
> Բայց ինչևիցե... Այդ ժամանակաշրջանում հեշտ չի եղել նաև կնոջ համար: Այդ պատճառով էլ ես առաջարկեցի թողնել այդ ժամանակաշրջանը, դիտարկել միայն վերջին երկու հազարամյակը...


ինչո՞ւ միայն երկուսը՞
բա էն միլիոն տարիների ազդեցությո՞ւնը տղամարդու ծանրակշիռ ուղեղի զարգացման գործում)

----------


## Inana

> մեծարգո Կ
> դարեր շարունակ մադիկ հարմարություններ չեն ունեցել և ստիպված են եղել ուղեղը աշխատացնել սկսած մեզ համար ամենաչնչին թվացող կենցաղային հարցեր լուծելու համար․ և՛ տղամարդիկ, և՛ կանայք
> թե չէ որ վերցնես վարազ խփելուց հետո էլ առանձնապես խելքդ չի ավելանում)


Որքան էլ այս վեճը շարունակվի ճշմարտությունը մնում է ճշմարտություն. տղամարդկանց ուղեղը ավելի լայն հնարավորություններով է օժտված, իսկ թե ինչու է այդպես դա արդեն մեկ այլ հարց է:
Տղամարդկանց պետք է շնորհակալ լինենք բոլոր ժամանակների
1 Հոյակապ կերպարվեստի
2 Հոյակապ երաժշտության
3 Գրեթե բոլոր մեծ հայտնագործությունների
4 Հիանալի շախմատի
5 Իմ ամենասիրելի` գեղեցիկ Ֆուտբոլի
Եվ շատ ու շատ այլ լավ բաների համար, 
Իսկ կանանց պետք է շնորհալ լինենք որ բոլոր այս բնագավառներում ոգեշնչել են և ոգեշնչում են նրանց` դառնալով  մուսաներ:
P.S. *Կանայք դարձեք ձեր ամուսինների դատապաշտպանը, այլ ոչ թե հետախույզը*

----------

Ariadna (13.07.2010), Freeman (13.07.2010), KiLa (13.07.2010), VisTolog (13.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.07.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Որքան էլ այս վեճը շարունակվի ճշմարտությունը մնում է ճշմարտություն. տղամարդկանց ուղեղը ավելի լայն հնարավորություններով է օժտված, իսկ թե ինչու է այդպես դա արդեն մեկ այլ հարց է:
> Տղամարդկանց պետք է շնորհակալ լինենք բոլոր ժամանակների
> 1 Հոյակապ կերպարվեստի
> 2 Հոյակապ երաժշտության
> 3 Գրեթե բոլոր մեծ հայտնագործությունների
> 4 Հիանալի շախմատի
> 5 Իմ ամենասիրելի` գեղեցիկ Ֆուտբոլի
> Եվ շատ ու շատ այլ լավ բաների համար, 
> Իսկ կանանց պետք է շնորհալ լինենք որ բոլոր այս բնագավառներում ոգեշնչել են և ոգեշնչում են նրանց` դառնալով  մուսաներ:
> *Կանայք դարձեք ձեր ամուսինների դատապաշտպանը, այլ ոչ թե հետախույզը*


որքան էլ վիճենք, մարդու մտավոր ունակությունները կախված են անձի տիպից, ինչպես նաև նրա գործունեությունից ու գիտելիքներից: ) 
չէի շտապի տարբեր տիպի ու օգտակարության աստիճանի տղամարդկանց ժպիտ պարգևել նման անհիմն և աբստրակտ ֆրազայով «տղամարդը ավելի խելացի է»

----------


## Inana

> որքան էլ վիճենք, մարդու մտավոր ունակությունները կախված են անձի տիպից, ինչպես նաև նրա գործունեությունից ու գիտելիքներից: ) 
> չէի շտապի տարբեր տիպի ու օգտակարության աստիճանի տղամարդկանց ժպիտ պարգևել նման անհիմն և աբստրակտ ֆրազայով «տղամարդը ավելի խելացի է»


Այս արտահայտությունը չի նշանակում հավասարության նշան դնել բոլոր տղամարդկանց միջև: Ուղղակի որոշակի սանդղակ կա, որին խելացի տղամարդիկ կարող են հասնել, իսկ խելացի կանայք ոչ:
Այս արտահայտությունը ընդունելու համար, իմ կարծիքով, ուղղակի քաջություն է պետք...

----------

Ariadna (13.07.2010), KiLa (13.07.2010), VisTolog (13.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.07.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Այս արտահայտությունը չի նշանակում հավասարության նշան դնել բոլոր տղամարդկանց միջև: Ուղղակի որոշակի սանդղակ կա, որին խելացի տղամարդիկ կարող են հասնել, իսկ խելացի կանայք ոչ:
> Այս արտահայտությունը ընդունելու համար, իմ կարծիքով, ուղղակի քաջություն է պետք...


արտահայտության ճշմարտացիությունը ընդունել, քանի որ Ինանան է՞ ասել
իմ կարծիքով էլ ուրիշ բան է պետք դա «ընդունելու» և բարձրաձայնելու համար, բայց զուսպ կլինեմ)
իսկ դա ասելով, բոլոր տղամարդկանց եք դիմում, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուրն իր վրա է վերցնում: )

----------


## KiLa

> ինչո՞ւ միայն երկուսը՞
> բա էն միլիոն տարիների ազդեցությո՞ւնը տղամարդու ծանրակշիռ ուղեղի զարգացման գործում)


Լավ, համոզեցիր, դիտարկենք նաև անցած ,,միլիոնները"...  :Sad:  Եվ մի՞թե դուք, կարծում եք, որ այդ անցած միլիոն տարիներում, կինը, այսինքն կնոջ ուղեղը ,,մարզվել է" հավասար տղամարդու ուղեղի՞ն: Եթե կինը նույնիսկ շատ ուզեր, միևնույն է դա այդպես լինել չէր կարող: Հղիության շրջանը, այնուհետև երեխային կերակրելն ու խնամելը, նրա այս կամ այն պատճառով թույլ ու տկար լինելը, ստիպել են նրան ավելի հաճախակի չմասնակցել ցեղի կազմակերպած ,,որոշ միջոցառումների", որն էլ ինքնստինքյան բերել է կնոջ այլ դերի կատարմանը: Մի՞ թե հակված եք մտածել, որ կինը տղամարդուն հավասար վարազ է սպանել, կամ դինոզավր: Կամ երևի մտածում եք, որ կինը քարանձավում նստել և մշակել է որսի ծրագրերը, պատրաստել է անհրաժեշտ զենքերն ու թակարդները :Hands Up:  Այդ դեպքում. ,,մալադեց" կանայք... Ես, ներողություն:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Inana (13.07.2010), VisTolog (13.07.2010)

----------


## Inana

> արտահայտության ճշմարտացիությունը ընդունել, քանի որ Ինանան է՞ ասել
> իմ կարծիքով էլ ուրիշ բան է պետք դա «ընդունելու» և բարձրաձայնելու համար, բայց զուսպ կլինեմ)
> իսկ դա ասելով, բոլոր տղամարդկանց եք դիմում, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուրն իր վրա է վերցնում: )


Վերցնում է թող վերցնի, դա իր խնդիրն է: Բայց եթե կինը խելացի է, ինքը կտարբերի խելացի տղամարդուն անխելքից: Սա է կարևորը  :Smile:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Լավ, համոզեցիր, դիտարկենք նաև անցած ,,միլիոնները"...  Եվ մի՞թե դուք, կարծում եք, որ այդ անցած միլիոն տարիներում, կինը, այսինքն կնոջ ուղեղը ,,մարզվել է" հավասար տղամարդու ուղեղի՞ն: Եթե կինը նույնիսկ շատ ուզեր, միևնույն է դա այդպես լինել չէր կարող: Հղիության շրջանը, այնուհետև երեխային կերակրելն ու խնամելը, նրա այս կամ այն պատճառով թույլ ու տկար լինելը, ստիպել են նրան ավելի հաճախակի չմասնակցել ցեղի կազմակերպած ,,որոշ միջոցառումների", որն էլ ինքնստինքյան բերել է կնոջ այլ դերի կատարմանը: Մի՞ թե հակված եք մտածել, որ կինը տղամարդուն հավասար վարազ է սպանել, կամ դինոզավր: Կամ երևի մտածում եք, որ կինը քարանձավում նստել և մշակել է որսի ծրագրերը, պատրաստել է անհրաժեշտ զենքերն ու թակարդները Այդ դեպքում. ,,մալադեց" կանայք... Ես, ներողություն:


որսի ծրագիր մշակել պետք չի, զենքի սուր մասը պետք է տապալի վարազին)
ես գտնում եմ, որ մարդու ուղեղը մարզում է ինքը

----------


## KiLa

> չնայած, ճիշտ եք․․
> աղջիկներին փոքր ժամանակ չեն «խաղացնում» որոշ «ինտելեկտուալ» խաղերում
> ուրախ եմ, որ ձեզ «խաղացրել» են)


Կներեք հարգելի Ռաբբիթ, բայց ես սկսում եմ ձեզ չհասկանալ: Սա ընդամենը թեմա է, որը մենք քննարկում ենք: Եթե ունեք այլ կարծիք, խնդրեմ, ներկայացրեք և հիմնավորեք: Միայն խնդրում եմ ոչ ինչ որ առանձին դեպքի համար. ասենք, այն մեր թաղի բորդյուրին պպզող, շիմիշկա չրթող, կանանց ետևից անտակտ ռեպլիկներ շպրտող Վաղոն ինչո՞վ է ավելի խելոք կանանցից: Կամ նման մի բան...
Դուք կարծես ձեզ վիրավորված եք զգում, որի կարիքը հավատացնում եմ ձեզ չկա: Ես ինքս, անկախ կանանաց՝ տղամարդու նկատմամբ ունեցած կարգավիճակից, շատ եմ հարգում և գնահատում: Եվ պատկերացրեք, որ ձեր նկատմամբ իմ ունեցած հարգանքը երբեք չի նվազի, եթե դուք խոստովանեք, որ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ( անկախ այդ պատճառների արդարացիությունից), տղամարդիք ավելի խելացի են: Բայց կրկնում եմ, որ դուք իրավունք ունեք ունենալ այլ կարծիք: Միայն արտահայտեք այն և հիմնավորեք...

----------

Inana (13.07.2010), VisTolog (13.07.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Կներեք հարգելի Ռաբբիթ, բայց ես սկսում եմ ձեզ չհասկանալ: Սա ընդամենը թեմա է, որը մենք քննարկում ենք: Եթե ունեք այլ կարծիք, խնդրեմ, ներկայացրեք և հիմնավորեք: Միայն խնդրում եմ ոչ ինչ որ առանձին դեպքի համար. ասենք, այն մեր թաղի բորդյուրին պպզող, շիմիշկա չրթող, կանանց ետևից անտակտ ռեպլիկներ շպրտող Վաղոն ինչո՞վ է ավելի խելոք կանանցից: Կամ նման մի բան...
> Դուք կարծես ձեզ վիրավորված եք զգում, որի կարիքը հավատացնում եմ ձեզ չկա: Ես ինքս, անկախ կանանաց՝ տղամարդու նկատմամբ ունեցած կարգավիճակից, շատ եմ հարգում և գնահատում: Եվ պատկերացրեք, որ ձեր նկատմամբ իմ ունեցած հարգանքը երբեք չի նվազի, եթե դուք խոստովանեք, որ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ( անկախ այդ պատճառների արդարացիությունից), տղամարդիք ավելի խելացի են: Բայց կրկնում եմ, որ դուք իրավունք ունեք ունենալ այլ կարծիք: Միայն արտահայտեք այն և հիմնավորեք...


խոսել եմ այս թեմայի շուրջ, կարող եք փնտրել և գտնել իմ կարծիքը)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Կներեք հարգելի Ռաբբիթ, բայց ես սկսում եմ ձեզ չհասկանալ: Սա ընդամենը թեմա է, որը մենք քննարկում ենք: Եթե ունեք այլ կարծիք, խնդրեմ, ներկայացրեք և հիմնավորեք:


 Kila, իսկ Դուք ինչո՞վ եք հիմնավորում, որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են: Ճիշտն ասած` ամբողջը չեմ կարդացել: Եթե գրել եք, խնդրում եմ` հղումը տաք  :Smile: :

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հլա չեք պարզել ? )))) 
Տղամարդիկ են խելացի, տղամարդի՜կ  :Shout:  ու դա իրենք շատ լավ գիտեն, բայց պատճառն այն է, որ կանայք ավելի խելացի են ու նրբանկատորեն այնպես են անում, անգամ, եթե դա այդպես չէ, որ տղամարդը այդպես զգա  :Wink: 

Տարբեր ոլորտներում խելացիությունը դրսևորելու տարբեր ձևեր կան ու դրսևորելուց էլ արդեն մարդուց է կախված ոնց հանդես կգա, կապ չունի կին կլինի, թե տղամարդ  :Smile: 

հ.գ. բայց մեկա տղամարդիկ են խելացի  :Think:

----------

Inana (13.07.2010), Shah (28.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.07.2010)

----------


## KiLa

> խոսել եմ այս թեմայի շուրջ, կարող եք փնտրել և գտնել իմ կարծիքը)




```
իսկ ի՞նչա նշանակում խելացի․ վերցնենք Հարաֆ Աֆրիկյան Հանրապետությունում բնակվող գեղեցիկ սևամորթ տղամարդու օրինակը․ նա երբեք գիրք չի կարդում, խնդիրներ չի լուծում, չի մտածում, ուղղակի ապրում ա ու ֆիզիկական աշխատանքա կատարում․ նրա միտքը չի զարգանում
իսկ վերցնենք մեկ այլ տղամարդու, որը չի փայլում արտաքին տվյալներով, բայց իր վրա աշխատումա ու իրա մասին ասում ենք, որ խելացիա

յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդ կամ կին կարա զարգացնի իր միտքը․ իսկ ցանկությունը ու հաջողացնելը անձի հատկություններից ա կախված
```


Հարգելիդ իմ, դու ինձ ստիպեցիր ափսոսել իմ վատնած ժամանակը...

----------

Inana (13.07.2010)

----------


## KiLa

> Kila, իսկ Դուք ինչո՞վ եք հիմնավորում, որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են: Ճիշտն ասած` ամբողջը չեմ կարդացել: Եթե գրել եք, խնդրում եմ` հղումը տաք :


Հարգելի Մանուլ, երևի կարիք էլ չկա ամբողջը կարդալու, որովհետև այն ինչի մասին խոսում ենք, բավականին պարզ է և ակներև: Ես մտածում եմ, որ տղամարդը ավելի խելացի է: Եվ այդպես եմ մտածում ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինքս տղամարդ եմ, այլ՝,  որ տղամարդը  մի երկու հազար տարի ավելի շատ է դպրոց գնացել քան կինը: Կարճ և կոնկրետ: Արդարացի՞ է դա, թե՞ ոչ, այլ խնդիր է: Ես չեմ ասում,
 թե կնոջ ուղեղը թերի է, կամ այն ի վիճակի չէ հասկանալ այն, ինչ հասկանում է տղամարդու ուղեղը: Ես հենց սկզբից նշել եմ, որ նրանց երկուսի ուղեղներն էլ հավասար հնարավորություններ ունեն: Ուղղակի կնոջ ուղեղը, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով , ,,մարզված" չէ: Այսքանը...
Ց՛տեսություն...

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես չեմ ասում,
>  թե կնոջ ուղեղը թերի է, կամ այն ի վիճակի չէ հասկանալ այն, ինչ հասկանում է տղամարդու ուղեղը: Ես հենց սկզբից նշել եմ, որ նրանց երկուսի ուղեղներն էլ հավասար հնարավորություններ ունեն: Ուղղակի կնոջ ուղեղը, ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով , ,,մարզված" չէ: Այսքանը...
> Ց՛տեսություն...


Հարգելի ԿիԼա, տրամաբանությունը չեմ կարողանում ընկալել, իմ հորս մարզված ուղեղը ես, որ տղա եմ, ժառանգում եմ, իսկ քույրս, որ աղջիկ է, ո՞չ :Xeloq:

----------


## KiLa

> Հարգելի ԿիԼա, տրամաբանությունը չեմ կարողանում ընկալել, իմ հորս մարզված ուղեղը ես, որ տղա եմ, ժառանգում եմ, իսկ քույրս, որ աղջիկ է, ո՞չ


Բարև հարգելի Շինարար: Այո Շինարար ջան, դա այդպես է: Գոյություն ունի սեռական  ժառանգականություն, ըստ որի մեր իգական սեռի հարազատները, ժառանգում են իրենց սեռին հատուկ գեները: Ես այստեղ մասնագետ չեմ, ու վախենում եմ ավելին ասել... Բայց համոզված եմ, որ դու ավելին կժառանգես քո հորից, քան քո քույրը: Առանձին դեպքեր իհարկե հնարավոր են, բայց դրանք որոշիչ դեր խաղալ չեն կարող:

----------


## Moonwalker

KiLa, հնարավոր ա, որ ճիշտ ես. նոր մտածեցի ու ոչ մի հայտնի կին գիտնական չհիշեցի՝ բացի Մարի Կյուրիից երևի :Xeloq: : Բայց դե տենց միանշանակ էլ չի :Think: 

P.S. Կխնդրեի իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները անընդհատ չգրեն թե կանայք ավելի խելացի են, սակայն այնպես են անում, ու տղամարդիկ հակառակը զգան: Ցնդաբանություն: :Bad:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), KiLa (14.07.2010)

----------


## Անամնիսիս

Որքան էլ որ դժվար լինի ինձ համար նաև բայց ավոլի խելացի են տղամարդիկ: Իհարկե գիտական առումում, իսկ ասենք հոգեբանության և այն ամենի հետ ինչը վերաբերում է զգացմունքներին ուժեղը կինն է:
Իզուր չի ասված կինը մտածում է սրտով իսկ տղամարդը խելքով:
Տղամարդիկ խելացի են, բայց աշխատասեր չեն, իսկ կանայք ընթհակառակը ավելի աշխատասեր են բայց ընթունակությունների առումով զիջում են տղամարդկանց:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010), Inana (28.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

Իմ հետևություններից, մինչև 25 տարեկանը նույն հասակի, նույն ձև կրթված տղամարդուն ու կնոջը համեմատելիս կինը ավելի խելացի է, հետո տղամարդը շարունակում է ավելի ինտենսիվ զարգանալ իսկ կինը պասիվ...




> Տղամարդիկ խելացի են, բայց աշխատասեր չեն, իսկ կանայք ընթհակառակը ավելի  աշխատասեր են բայց ընթունակությունների առումով զիջում են տղամարդկանց:


Կներեք, բայց համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ աշխատասեր "չլինելով" աշխատում են հիմնականում տղամարդիկ: Трудоголик տղամարդիկ ավելի շատ են, քան թե կանայք:

----------


## Անամնիսիս

> Իմ հետևություններից, մինչև 25 տարեկանը նույն հասակի, նույն ձև կրթված տղամարդուն ու կնոջը համեմատելիս կինը ավելի խելացի է, հետո տղամարդը շարունակում է ավելի ինտենսիվ զարգանալ իսկ կինը պասիվ...
> 
> 
> 
> Կներեք, բայց համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ աշխատասեր "չլինելով" աշխատում են հիմնականում տղամարդիկ: Трудоголик տղամարդիկ ավելի շատ են, քան թե կանայք:


Կներեքի բան չկա բոլորս էլ ունենք մեր կարծիքը
Համաձայն հոգեբանների կարծիքի տղամարդիկ աշխստասեր չեն բայց ունեն փողի նկատմամբ մեծ սեր և դա է այն պատճառներից մեկը որ աշխարհում տղամարդ աշխատողները շատ են
Ընդանրապես ընդունված է որ տղամարդիկ պետք է աշխատեն ու պահեն իրենց ընտանիքը իսկ կանայք պատասխանատու են ընտանեկան օջախի համար:Եվ այս մտածելակերպը ոչ թե հայերին է այլ այս մտածելակերպը գալիս են շատ հնուց:Նույն իսկ քարանձավում ապրողների մոտ էր այդպես ՝ տղամարդը որս է անում, պաշտպանում ընտանիքը, իսկ կինը պատասխանատու էր ընտանիքի համար:
Այդ պատճառով է որ կանայք իրենց նվիրում են ընտանիքին իսկ տղամարդիկ աշխատանքին
Մեկել ես ինկատի ուներ մտավոր ունակություններով են տղամարդիկ առավել կանացից:Բայց անհերքելի փաստ է նաև որ կանայք ավելի դիմացկուն են քան տղամարդիկ:

----------


## Shah

Հարգեց



> Ընդանրապես ընդունված է որ տղամարդիկ պետք է աշխատեն ու պահեն իրենց  ընտանիքը իսկ կանայք պատասխանատու են ընտանեկան օջախի համար:Եվ այս  մտածելակերպը ոչ թե հայերին է այլ այս մտածելակերպը գալիս են շատ  հնուց:Նույն իսկ քարանձավում ապրողների մոտ էր այդպես ՝ տղամարդը որս է  անում, պաշտպանում ընտանիքը, իսկ կինը պատասխանատու էր ընտանիքի համար:


Բայց չգիտես խի էս վերջերս կանայք էլ են ուզում "որս" անեն  :Jpit: 






> Մեկել ես ինկատի ուներ մտավոր ունակություններով են տղամարդիկ առավել  կանացից:Բայց անհերքելի փաստ է նաև որ կանայք ավելի դիմացկուն են քան  տղամարդիկ:


Բնականաբար, նույնիսկ դեռ հասունացող իգական սեռի պտուղն ա արգանդում մեծ  լինում:

----------


## Անամնիսիս

> Հարգեց
> 
> Բայց չգիտես խի էս վերջերս կանայք էլ են ուզում "որս" անեն 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Բնականաբար, նույնիսկ դեռ հասունացող իգական սեռի պտուղն ա արգանդում մեծ  լինում:


 Ժամանակը շարժվում է և մարդիկ հոգնել են բաժանումներից: Ձգտում ենք հավասարության… Տղամարդիկ խառնվում են ընտանեկան գործերին կանայք էլ ձգտում են կարիեայի
Մեկել ես չհասկացա քո ասած որս անելը որն է

----------


## Shah

> Մեկել ես չհասկացա քո ասած որս անելը որն է


Հենց հաց վաստակելը նկատի ունեյի: Գումար աշխատելը, իհարկե դեմ չեմ, ուղղակի ավելորդություն եմ համարում...

----------


## Անամնիսիս

> Հենց հաց վաստակելը նկատի ունեյի: Գումար աշխատելը, իհարկե դեմ չեմ, ուղղակի ավելորդություն եմ համարում...


Կներես բայց ձեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ:Աշխատանքը ոչ միայն փող վաստակելու միջոց է այլ նաև ինքնահաստատվելու և շրջապատ ձեռք բերելու: Մեկ էլ իջնենք ամպերից
բոլորս էլ գումարի կարիք ունենք, շատ ընտանիքներում աշխատում են և կանայք և տղամարդիկ բայց ցավոք այդքանը բավարարում է միայն նրանց օրվա հացին:

----------

Inana (28.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Կներես բայց ձեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ:Աշխատանքը ոչ միայն փող վաստակելու միջոց է այլ նաև ինքնահաստատվելու և շրջապատ ձեռք բերելու:


...նորից

Աշխատանքով ե՞ն ինքնահաստատվում մարդիկ: Ասենք, չաշխատող մարդը  ինքնահաստատված չի կարո՞ղ լինել: Կամ կարդացած, հասարակության մեջ հարգված, հասկացող մարդը, որը ժառանգություն ա ստացել 1 000 000 000 $ ու էլ աշխատելու կարիք չունի, անինքնահաստատված մարդ ա՞: Մենք էլ պիտի ասենք, "էս ինչի՞ էս մարդը չի գնում իրան ճղելով աշխատի, այ քեզ անինքնահաստատված մարդ"???  :Jpit: 




> Մեկ էլ իջնենք ամպերից
> բոլորս էլ գումարի կարիք ունենք, շատ ընտանիքներում աշխատում են և կանայք և տղամարդիկ բայց ցավոք այդքանը բավարարում է միայն նրանց օրվա հացին:


Բան չասի` օրինակներ շատ կան: Բայց ես նման դեպքերի մասին չեմ խոսում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:37 ----------




> Մեկ էլ իջնենք ամպերից բոլորս էլ գումարի կարիք ունենք, շատ ընտանիքներում աշխատում են և կանայք և տղամարդիկ բայց ցավոք այդքանը բավարարում է միայն նրանց օրվա հացին:


Մմոռացա ասեմ, որ խոսքս վերաբերվում էր, երբ տղամարդը բավարար գումար է աշխատում, որ կարիք չունենան: Մտածում ես, որ քչերն ե՞ն "ամպերի" վրա:

----------


## Անամնիսիս

> ...նորից
> 
> Աշխատանքով ե՞ն ինքնահաստատվում մարդիկ: Ասենք, չաշխատող մարդը  ինքնահաստատված չի կարո՞ղ լինել: Կամ կարդացած, հասարակության մեջ հարգված, հասկացող մարդը, որը ժառանգություն ա ստացել 1 000 000 000 $ ու էլ աշխատելու կարիք չունի, անինքնահաստատված մարդ ա՞: Մենք էլ պիտի ասենք, "էս ինչի՞ էս մարդը չի գնում իրան ճղելով աշխատի, այ քեզ անինքնահաստատված մարդ"??? 
> 
> 
> 
> Բան չասի` օրինակներ շատ կան: Բայց ես նման դեպքերի մասին չեմ խոսում:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:37 ----------
> ...


Կներեք բայց ուշադիր կարդացեք:Մարդիկ կան որոնց ինքնահաստատման և իրենց թերարժեքության զգացումից ազատվելու համար անհրաժեշտ է որ նրանք աշխատեն…
Կներեք բայց մարզերում աշխատավաձերը ցածր են և չկան ընտանիքներ որոնք գումարի պակաս չունենան/չենք հաշվում օլիգարխներին և քաղաքապետիկներին/
Չեմ կարող պատասխանել այդ հարցին, բայց իմ շրջապատի աղջիկների մեծամասնությունը ամպերից իջած են և գերադասում են աշխատել ու մի քիչ ավելի բարեկեցիկ կյանք ունենան քան տանը նստեն սպասեն ամուսնու աշխատավարձին:Թեպետ ճանաչում եմ նաև այնպիսիներին որոնք սովից կմահանան բայց չեն աշխատի քողարկում ընտրելով աշխատանքի բացակայությունը
Ինչևէ բերեք խուսափենք տուգանքից այստեղ այսհարցը չեն քննարկում
Կփնտրեմ այս հարցի քննարկման իսկական տեղը և կհրավիրեմ ձեզ շարունակելու մեր վեճը :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2010), Shah (31.07.2010)

----------


## Wind

Այսպես,  համաձայն  եմ  շատ  բան  գալիս  է  նրանից,  որ  տղամարդիկ  ի  սկզբանե  գոյի  խնդիր  են  լուծել,  իսկ  կանայք  կենցաղն  են  կազմակերպել  և  արդյունքում  տղամարդիկ  ավելի  լավ  տրամաբանություն  ունեն  ու  նաև  ավելի  խելացի  են:  Շատ  անգամ  կանանց  ու  տղամարդկանց  ուղեղների  զանգվածների  տարբերությունն  էլ  են  մեջբերում,  որպես  տղամարդկանց`  կանացից  ավելի  խելացի  լինելու  պատճառ:  Չնայած  վերջերս  իմացա,  որ  դա  կապ  չունի,  ավելի  կարևոր  է  նեյըոնների  քանակությունը  ուղեղում:
  Ամեն  դեպքում  մի  բանում  համոզվել  եմ,  կանայք  ու  տղամարդիկ  իրար  լրացնում  են,  սակայն  որոշ  պարագաներում  էլ  կանանց  ուղեղն  է  ավելի  ճկուն  գործում,  նաև  կանայք  հոգեպես  ավելի  ուժեղ  են  և  ընդունակ  են  մի  քանի  գործողություն  միանգամից  անելու`  պայմանավորված  իրենց  ուղեղի  կառուցվածքի  առանձնահատկությամբ:

----------

Ֆոտոն (01.08.2010)

----------


## Lianik

:Think: 



> Ամերիկացի գիտնականները` Ֆեյնբերգի համալսարանից, ապացուցել են, որ տարիքի հետ կանայք ավելի խելացի են դառնում, քան տղամարդիկ, գրում է եպրեսսը: 
> Գիտնականների կարծիքով` այս երևույթը բացատրվում է կանանց էստրոգեն հորմոնի առկայությամբ, որը արտադրում են կնոջ ձվաբջիջները: 
> Էստրոգեն հորմոնն անվանում են ուղեղի էլիքսիր: Այն մեծացնում է ուղեղի գործունեությունը և շատ հաճախ արտադրվում է նյարդային բջիջների վրա ազդակների հաշվին: Տարիքի հետ էստրոգենի քանակն ավելանում է: Այս հորմոնի մեծ քանակությունը, սակայն, վտանգավոր է սրտանոթային համակարգի համար և կարող է նպաստել քաղցկեղի առաջացմանը:


http://yerevaklur.am/full_news2.php?id=15209

----------

Ապե Ջան (24.11.2010)

----------


## Սլիմ

Տղամարդիկ ավելի կոնտրոնացած են, կարողանում ե մտածել միայն ու միայն մի գործի մասին,դրա համար էլ արդյունքը արդարացնումա սպասումները:Իսկ կանայք ըստ ինձ միաժամանակ մտածում են մի քանի երևույթների մասին, կակնց ուղեղը մոնոպոլ ռեժիմումա աշխատում, իսկ տղամարդկանցը ոչ: Դրա պատճառով էլ մեկ մեկ թվոմա , որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են: Ես ինքս ավելի շատ խելացի տղամարդկաց եմ հանդիպել, քան կականց:

----------

Gayl (25.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (24.11.2010)

----------


## Kna

Կարծում եմ մարդկանց ուղեղային մակարդակն կարելի է չափել ու համեմատել միայն դիտարկելով նրանց որպես անհատներ: Կարծում եմ բոլորն էլ կհամաձայնեն, որ արական կամ իգական սեռի պատկանելը ավելի կամ պակաս խելացի լինելու նախապայման չէ: Այ եթե հարցադրումն տեղափոխվի ինդիվիդուալ հարթություն, օրինակ «Ո՞վ էր ավելի խելացի Մարգարետ Թեթչերը թե Վինսթոն Չերչիլը» կարելի է ավելի հետաքրքիր հետևություններ անել: :Smile:

----------

Rozet (02.12.2010), Մանանա (02.12.2010)

----------


## Rozet

Ըաստ  իս  կնոջ մտածելակերպը ավելի բազմակողմանի է ու ավելի ճկուն, ավելի խորամանկ: տղամարդը ավելի կոնկրետ է մտածում, ու սառը դատողականություն ունի, ի հակադրում կնոջ էմոցիոնալության:, Ուստի, փաստացի եթե նայենք տղամառդիկ ավելի ճիշտ են օգտագործում իրենց ունեցած խելքը, քան կանայք, քանի որ կանայք տեղի են տալիս սրտին, որը չի հանդուրժում ուղեղի ոչմի ուղղորդում: :Smile: 
բայց նաև չմոռանանք, որ լավգույն տղամարդիք լավագույնն են ճիշտ կնոջ կողքին լինելով:

----------


## Հարդ

Էս թեմայով մի փոքր բանի հաստատ եմ համոզվել՝ երբ կինը, կամ աղջիկը հիմար ա, թող ու փախի, նորից եմ կրկնում՝ թող, ու փախի հեռու...

----------

Մանանա (02.12.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են,իզուր չէ,որ մարդ համարվում է տղամարդը և ոչ կինը:

----------

Lianik (02.12.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են,իզուր չէ,որ մարդ համարվում է տղամարդը և ոչ կինը:


Տիկնա՜յք:անգռ  :Shok:   :LOL:  Փաստորեն դու, ես, կանայք մարդ չե՞նք:  :Cray:

----------

Arpine (29.11.2011), einnA (02.12.2010), Kita (02.12.2010), Rozet (02.12.2010), Մանանա (02.12.2010), Մանուլ (02.12.2010)

----------


## Rozet

> Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են,իզուր չէ,որ մարդ համարվում է տղամարդը և ոչ կինը:


դե եթե ձեր շրջապատում խելացի կանայք չկան, կամ քիչ են, չի նշանակում , որ աշխարհի կանայք դրանով ավարտվում են,, կխնդրեի չընդհանրացնել,, կան շատ խելացի կանայք, ովքեր մատի վրա կպտտացնեն ցանկացծդ խելացի տղամարդուն:
հարգանքներս

----------


## Հարդ

> դե եթե ձեր շրջապատում խելացի կանայք չկան, կամ քիչ են, չի նշանակում , որ աշխարհի կանայք դրանով ավարտվում են,, կխնդրեի չընդհանրացնել,, կան շատ խելացի կանայք, *ովքեր մատի վրա կպտտացնեն ցանկացծդ խելացի տղամարդուն:*
> հարգանքներս


Սխալ բռնելով սխալ գործեցիր :Jpit:

----------


## Գանգրահեր

> Տիկնա՜յք:անգռ   Փաստորեն դու, ես, կանայք մարդ չե՞նք:


Չէ մի քիչ դժվար է դա հասկանալ,հասկանում եմ,չեմ ասում խելացի չենք,բայց տղամարդիկ ուրիշ տեսակի խելացի են:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չէ մի քիչ դժվար է դա հասկանալ,հասկանում եմ,չեմ ասում խելացի չենք,բայց տղամարդիկ ուրիշ տեսակի խելացի են:


Գանգուր, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում դժվար ա հասկանալ:Հա ջհանդամին թե խելացի չեն, բայց ասել՝ կինը տղամարդուց խելացի չի կարա լինի, քանի որ ինքը մարդ չի, էտ գիտե՞ս ինչ ա , ոնց որ ասես ՝ ո՜վ ձու չի ածում, ուրեմն հավ չի:  :LOL:

----------

Kita (02.12.2010)

----------


## Rozet

> Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են,իզուր չէ,որ մարդ համարվում է տղամարդը և ոչ կինը:


դե եթե ձեր շրջապատում խելացի կանայք չկան, կամ քիչ են, չի նշանակում , որ աշխարհի կանայք դրանով ավարտվում են,, կխնդրեի չընդհանրացնել,, կան շատ խելացի կանայք, ովքեր մատի վրա կպտտացնեն ցանկացծդ խելացի տղամարդուն:
հարգանքներս

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> դե եթե ձեր շրջապատում խելացի կանայք չկան, կամ քիչ են, չի նշանակում , որ աշխարհի կանայք դրանով ավարտվում են,, կխնդրեի չընդհանրացնել,, կան շատ խելացի կանայք, ովքեր մատի վրա կպտտացնեն ցանկացծդ խելացի տղամարդուն:
> հարգանքներս


Կրկնվում եք: Հարգանքներս:  :Jpit:

----------

Ժունդիայի (02.12.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

> Գանգուր, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում դժվար ա հասկանալ:Հա ջհանդամին թե խելացի չեն, բայց ասել՝ կինը տղամարդուց խելացի չի կարա լինի, քանի որ ինքը մարդ չի, էտ գիտե՞ս ինչ ա , ոնց որ ասես ՝ ո՜վ ձու չի ածում, ուրեմն հավ չի:


Գիտես այդ միտքը աստվածաշնչիցա,ես էլ եմ ժամանակին ընդիմացել,բայց դե համոզվել եմ,որ ճիշտ է:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Գիտես այդ միտքը աստվածաշնչիցա,ես էլ եմ ժամանակին ընդիմացել,բայց դե համոզվել եմ,որ ճիշտ է:


Ի՞նչն ա Աստվածաշնչից՝ որ կինը մարդ չէ՞ :  :Shok:  Համոզվել ես, որ կինը մարդ չէ՞:  Ես ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում քո մտքի ընթացքը: …ՃՃ

----------


## Գանգրահեր

> Ի՞նչն ա Աստվածաշնչից՝ որ կինը մարդ չէ՞ :  Համոզվել ես, որ կինը մարդ չէ՞:  Ես ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում քո մտքի ընթացքը: …ՃՃ


Դե եթե ուշադիր լինես,չի ասվում տղամարդը,այլ մարդը և կինը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դե եթե ուշադիր լինես,չի ասվում տղամարդը,այլ մարդը և կինը:


Եթե «տղամարդ» բառը Աստվածաշնչում «մարդ» բառով է ասվում, դա նշանակում է, որ



> Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են,իզուր չէ,որ մարդ համարվում է տղամարդը և ոչ կինը:


  :LOL:   :LOL:  
Անցանք:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Ո՞վ ինձ կասի՝ ինչու են միշտ կանայք շախմատից ավելի թույլ, քան տղամարդիկ:

----------

Գանգրահեր (02.12.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ո՞վ ինձ կասի՝ ինչու են միշտ կանայք շախմատից ավելի թույլ, քան տղամարդիկ:


Որովհետև կանայք ռեյտինգի հետևից են ընկնում:  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Որովհետև կանայք ռեյտինգի հետևից են ընկնում:


...ու չեն հասնում  :Jpit:

----------

Գանգրահեր (02.12.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են,իզուր չէ,որ մարդ համարվում է տղամարդը և ոչ կինը:


շփոթված շնորհակալություն գնաց :Blush:  ուզում էի մեջբերել պարզապես  :Sad: 

ասում եք Աստվածաշնչում կինը մարդ չի համարվում, իսկ էդ նույն Աստվածաշնչում նշած է, որ կինն անխելք է կամ պակաս խելացի??? :Think:

----------


## Kita

> Ո՞վ ինձ կասի՝ ինչու են միշտ կանայք շախմատից ավելի թույլ, քան տղամարդիկ:


Լեո ջան արի դու Իդուլի հետ շախմատ խաղա, կասենք խի :LOL:  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.12.2010), Հայկօ (02.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> ասում եք Աստվածաշնչում կինը մարդ չի համարվում, իսկ էդ նույն Աստվածաշնչում նշած է, որ կինն անխելք է կամ պակաս խելացի???


 Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ Աստվածաշնչում համարյա բոլոր գործերը Աստված հանձնարարում է տղամարդուն: Չգիտեմ՝ սա ինչի հետևանք է՝ անվստահությա՞ն, թե՞ կանանց կարողությունների անբավարարության  :Xeloq:

----------

Գանգրահեր (02.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան արի դու Իդուլի հետ շախմատ խաղա, կասենք խի


Ես պատրաստ եմ խաղալ ու արժանապատվորեն պարտվել, բայց դրանից իմ հարցը չի կորցնի իր արդիականություն  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------

Գանգրահեր (02.12.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ...ու չեն հասնում


Ավելացնեմ պատասխանս :LOL: 
Որովհետև կանայք շախմատին  որպես հոբբի են նայում, հենց ձանձրանում են ամուսնանում են, երեխաներ ունենում, իսկ տղամարդիկ մինչև գրոսսմաստեր չեն դառնում, չեն հանգստնաում, համ էլ քչերն են էտ ճանապարհին ամուսնանում: :Tongue:

----------

Kita (02.12.2010), Մանուլ (02.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ավելացնեմ պատասխանս
> Որովհետև կանայք շախմատին  որպես հոբբի են նայում, հենց ձանձրանում են ամուսնանում են, երեխաներ ունենում, իսկ տղամարդիկ մինչև գրոսսմաստեր չեն դառնում, չեն հանգստնաում, համ էլ քչերն են էտ ճանապարհին ամուսնանում:


Բայց ես հարցս լուրջ էի տվել, իսկ դու կատակի ես տանում:
Ես նկատի ունեմ պրոֆեսիոնալ շախմատը: Բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ շախմատի պրոֆեսիոնալ արենայում տղամարդկանց մրցաշարերն ավելի բարձր վարկանիշ ունեն, քան կանանցը: Շախմատի կանանց հավաքականները շատ ավելի թույլ են, քան տղամարդկանցը:

Աշխարհում չկա մի կին շախմատիստ, որն իր ինտելեկտով (շախմատային) համեմատվի Արոնյանի, Կառլսենի, Անանդի, Կրամնիկի, Սվիդլերի ու այլոց հետ: Լավ ինչու՞: Միթե կանանց արգելված է զարգացնել իրենց ինտելեկտը մինչև այդ աստիճանը  :Xeloq:  

Իսկ միգուցե՞ ոչ թե արգելված է, այլ ուղղակի անհնար  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մանանա

> Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ Աստվածաշնչում համարյա բոլոր գործերը Աստված հանձնարարում է տղամարդուն: Չգիտեմ՝ սա ինչի հետևանք է՝ անվստահությա՞ն, թե՞ կանանց կարողությունների անբավարարության


Լեո ջան, կարծում եմ դա Եվայի հետևանքն է… Ի սկզբանե կինը համարվել է մեղքեր կրող: Իզուր չէ, որ շատ չար կերպարներ կին են պատկերվել, օրինակ վհուկները, տարբեր կախարդուհիներ…: Կանանց հոգեբանությունը առհասարակ շատ բարդ է, ու դժվար է այն հասկանալ անգամ կնոջը, իսկ այն ինչ անհասկանալի է, վերագրվում է շատ դեպքերում մութ ու չար կողմերի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է խելացիությանը, նախ եկեք հասկանանք, թե խելացի ասելով ինչ նկատի ունենք՝ անալիտիկ մտածողություն, թե տրամաբանություն, թե կողմնորոշվելու ունակություն, հազար ու մի բան կա:

----------


## Մանանա

> Աշխարհում չկա մի կին շախմատիստ, որն իր ինտելեկտով (շախմատային) համեմատվի Արոնյանի, Կառլսենի, Անանդի, Կրամնիկի, Սվիդլերի ու այլոց հետ: Լավ ինչու՞: Միթե կանանց արգելված է զարգացնել իրենց ինտելեկտը մինչև այդ աստիճանը  
> 
> Իսկ միգուցե՞ ոչ թե արգելված է, այլ ուղղակի անհնար


ուղղակի բնությունը տղամարդուն շնորհել է անալիտիկ մտածողությամբ, կնոջը՝ պատկերային, դա չի նշանակում, որ մեկը վատ է , մյուսը՝ լավ

----------

Lianik (02.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ...ու չեն հասնում





> Ավելացնեմ պատասխանս
> Որովհետև կանայք շախմատին  որպես հոբբի են նայում, հենց ձանձրանում են ամուսնանում են, երեխաներ ունենում, իսկ տղամարդիկ մինչև գրոսսմաստեր չեն դառնում, չեն հանգստնաում, համ էլ քչերն են էտ ճանապարհին ամուսնանում:


Էէէ՜, վերցնենք 2 լավագույն պրոֆեսիոնալ շախմատիստներին,
բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն վարկանիշ ունեցող կին - Հուդիթ Պոլգար - վարկանիշը 2735
բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն վարկանիշ ունեցող տղամարդ - Գարի Կասպարով - վարկանիշը 2851
դե մեկնաբանելն իսկ անիմատ ա:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էէէ՜, վերցնենք 2 լավագույն պրոֆեսիոնալ շախմատիստներին,
> բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն վարկանիշ ունեցող կին - Հուդիթ Պոլգար - վարկանիշը 2735
> բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն վարկանիշ ունեցող տղամարդ - Գարի Կասպարով - վարկանիշը 2851
> դե մեկնաբանելն իսկ անիմատ ա:


Բայց շախմատում էլ ծանրամարտի նման նույն արշինով չենք կարող չափել: Կա կին, որ կարող է միջին վիճակագրական տղամարդուց ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ լինել, բայց դե հո չենք կարող ասել, որ կինը տղամարդուց ուժեղ է: Նույնն էլ խելքի դեպքում:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բայց ես հարցս լուրջ էի տվել, իսկ դու կատակի ես տանում:
> Ես նկատի ունեմ պրոֆեսիոնալ շախմատը: Բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ շախմատի պրոֆեսիոնալ արենայում տղամարդկանց մրցաշարերն ավելի բարձր վարկանիշ ունեն, քան կանանցը: Շախմատի կանանց հավաքականները շատ ավելի թույլ են, քան տղամարդկանցը:
> 
> Աշխարհում չկա մի կին շախմատիստ, որն իր ինտելեկտով (շախմատային) համեմատվի Արոնյանի, Կառլսենի, Անանդի, Կրամնիկի, Սվիդլերի ու այլոց հետ: Լավ ինչու՞: Միթե կանանց արգելված է զարգացնել իրենց ինտելեկտը մինչև այդ աստիճանը  
> 
> Իսկ միգուցե՞ ոչ թե արգելված է, այլ ուղղակի անհնար


Լեո :angr ես լուրջ էի պատասխանում: Կանայք շախմատ խաղում են ուղեղը վարժեցնելու համար, վսյո: :Tongue:  Կինը որպիսզի կարողանա շախմատով փող աշխատել պիտի լինի լավը, շատ լավը: Ոչ մի կին կոպիտ ասած՝ վիզ չի դնի:  Ոնց որ ասես ինչու՞ տղամարդիկ չեն կարում ավելի լավ ասեղնագործեն, քան կանայք, միգուցե խելքը չի՞ հերիքում  ասեղնագործել խաչուփաչով....  իհարկե կարող ա, ուղղակի հավես չի դնի, իրա խելքի բանը չի:  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան, կարծում եմ դա Եվայի հետևանքն է… Ի սկզբանե կինը համարվել է մեղքեր կրող: Իզուր չէ, որ շատ չար կերպարներ կին են պատկերվել, օրինակ վհուկները, տարբեր կախարդուհիներ…: Կանանց հոգեբանությունը առհասարակ շատ բարդ է, ու դժվար է այն հասկանալ անգամ կնոջը, իսկ այն ինչ անհասկանալի է, վերագրվում է շատ դեպքերում մութ ու չար կողմերի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է խելացիությանը, նախ եկեք հասկանանք, թե խելացի ասելով ինչ նկատի ունենք՝ անալիտիկ մտածողություն, թե տրամաբանություն, թե կողմնորոշվելու ունակություն, հազար ու մի բան կա:


Մանանա ջան, Աստված հիշաչար չէ: Նա չէր կարող զուտ միայն Եվայի մեղքի համար ոխ պահել ողջ կանանց վրա.... Բայց ես չեմ պնդում, որ Աստված հենց կնոջ ոչ բավարար խելացիության համար է տղամարդուն ավելի վստահում: Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են:

Համաձայն եմ, խելացիության հազար ու մի նրբություններ կան: Ուղղակի ըստ իս տղամարդկանց մոտ միաժամանակ այդ նրբություններն ավելի շատ են լինում, քան կանանց  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո :angr ես լուրջ էի պատասխանում: Կանայք շախմատ խաղում են ուղեղը վարժեցնելու համար, վսյո: Կինը որպիսզի կարողանա շախմատով փող աշխատել պիտի լինի լավը, շատ լավը: Ոչ մի կին կոպիտ ասած՝ վիզ չի դնի:  Ոնց որ ասես ինչու՞ տղամարդիկ չեն կարում ավելի լավ ասեղնագործեն, քան կանայք, միգուցե խելքը չի՞ հերիքում  ասեղնագործել խաչուփաչով....  իհարկե կարող ա, ուղղակի հավես չի դնի, իրա խելքի բանը չի:


Նախ, համաձայն չեմ, որ ոչ մի կին վիզ չի դնում: Բոլոր կին գրոսմաստերներն էլ վիզ են դնում, էն էլ ինչպե՜ս... 
Եվ հետո, ո՞վ ասեց, որ տղամարդիկ կանանցից վատ են աստեղնագործում: Ես գիտեմ, որ շատ հզոր տղամարդ-դերձակներ և մոդելյորներ կան, ովքեր կանանց էդ բնագավառում ոչնչով չեն զիջում, գուցև գերազանցում են: 

Եթե փորձենք հիշել հայտնի դիզայներ-մոդելյորների, ապա տղամարդկանց անուններն ավելի շատ կլինեն, քան կանանց: Չեմ կարծում, որ նրանք ասեղնագործել չիմանան, կամ իմանան կանանցից վատ:

----------

erexa (02.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Միայն մի ոլորտ գիտեմ, որտեղ կանայք միանշանակ հազար գլուխ գերազանցում են տղամարդկանց: Դա սկանդալներ սարքելու ոլորտն ա  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Սիրելիներս  :LOL:  Այնպիսի բնագավառ չկա որ չգտնվի մի կին, որ չկարողանա հաղթել տղամարդուն: Նույնը կարելի է ասել տղամարդու մասին:
 Ոչ ոքի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են:  Կանայք ասենք լավ՝ բան ու գործ չունեն, «ռաձի պռիկոլա»,  դրել բացատրում են, որ իրենք ավելի խելացի են, էտ հասկանալի ա, բայց որ տղամարդը  սկսում ա օրինակներ բերել ու նստած կետ առ կետ ապացուցում ա, որ իրենց մոտ ուղեղի ծալքեի խտությունը ավելի մեծ ա, այդ դա անխելքություն ա:  :Tongue:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Նախ, համաձայն չեմ, որ ոչ մի կին վիզ չի դնում: Բոլոր կին գրոսմաստերներն էլ վիզ են դնում, էն էլ ինչպե՜ս... 
> Եվ հետո, ո՞վ ասեց, որ տղամարդիկ կանանցից վատ են աստեղնագործում: Ես գիտեմ, որ շատ հզոր տղամարդ-դերձակներ և մոդելյորներ կան, ովքեր կանանց էդ բնագավառում ոչնչով չեն զիջում, գուցև գերազանցում են: 
> 
> Եթե փորձենք հիշել հայտնի դիզայներ-մոդելյորների, ապա տղամարդկանց անուններն ավելի շատ կլինեն, քան կանանց: Չեմ կարծում, որ նրանք ասեղնագործել չիմանան, կամ իմանան կանանցից վատ:


Գոմիկների մասին խոսք չի գնում:  :Sad:  Դրանք կանայք են:  :Tongue:

----------


## Մանանա

> Համաձայն եմ, խելացիության հազար ու մի նրբություններ կան: Ուղղակի ըստ իս տղամարդկանց մոտ միաժամանակ այդ նրբություններն ավելի շատ են լինում, քան կանանց


քո կարծիքն է, չեմ ուզում վիճել, սակայն նաև պետք է հաշվի առնել կնոջ սոցիալական դերը. տարիներ շարունակ նա կրթության և զարգացման իրավունք չի ունեցել, այլ զբաղվել է երեխաներ դաստիարակելով, որը քննադատելի չէ այնքանով, որ նա ունի շատ կարևոր՝ վերարտադրության ֆունկցիա: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստծուն, բնավ հիշաչար չէ, սակայն Ադամի և Եվայի առսպելն իզուր չէ ստեղծվել, այն արտահայտում է արդի խնդիր, որի մեջ նաև մտնում է մեր քննարկման թեման: Կրկնում եմ, որ դա  պատկերացում է կնոջ մասին և հիմնավոր պատկերացում է, որի վրա գուցե և անգիտակցորեն հիմնվում են հետագա պատկերացումները

----------

Rozet (02.12.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Համաձայն եմ, խելացիության հազար ու մի նրբություններ կան: Ուղղակի ըստ իս տղամարդկանց մոտ միաժամանակ այդ նրբություններն ավելի շատ են լինում, քան կանանց


քո կարծիքն է, չեմ ուզում վիճել, սակայն նաև պետք է հաշվի առնել կնոջ սոցիալական դերը. տարիներ շարունակ նա կրթության և զարգացման իրավունք չի ունեցել, այլ զբաղվել է երեխաներ դաստիարակելով, որը քննադատելի չէ այնքանով, որ նա ունի շատ կարևոր՝ վերարտադրության ֆունկցիա: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստծուն, բնավ հիշաչար չէ, սակայն Ադամի և Եվայի առսպելն իզուր չէ ստեղծվել, այն արտահայտում է արդի խնդիր, որի մեջ նաև մտնում է մեր քննարկման թեման: Կրկնում եմ, որ դա  պատկերացում է կնոջ մասին և հիմնավոր պատկերացում է, որի վրա գուցե և անգիտակցորեն հիմնվում են հետագա պատկերացումները

----------


## Լեո

> Ոչ ոքի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են:


Ամէն   :Angel:

----------


## erexa

Իմ կարծիքով ընդհանուր առմամբ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են քան կանայք, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ բոլոր տղամարդիկ խելացի են բոլոր կանանցից նման բան հնարավոր չի: Մի կողմից ես ճիշտ եմ համարում որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են քանի որ, անխելք տղամարդիկ չեն հետաքրքրում կանանց:  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Ճիշտն ասած ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ովքեր են ավելի խելացի՝ կանայք, թե տղամարդիկ: Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում (կամ ավելի ճիշտ զվարճացնում) է այն, երբ կինը, լսելով, որ տղամարդն ավելի խելացի, քան կինը, սկսում է մեծ եռանդով բանավիճել ու հակառակն ապացուցել  :LOL: 

Ճիշտ է, տղամարդիկ էլ են սկսում բանավիճել, բայց կանայք էդ հարցում շատ ավելի ակտիվ են  :LOL:

----------


## Մանանա

> Ճիշտն ասած ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ովքեր են ավելի խելացի՝ կանայք, թե տղամարդիկ: Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում (կամ ավելի ճիշտ զվարճացնում) է այն, երբ կինը, լսելով, որ տղամարդն ավելի խելացի, քան կինը, սկսում է մեծ եռանդով բանավիճել ու հակառակն ապացուցել


նույն կերպ էլ վարվում է տղամարդը, ինչի վառ ապացույցն է քո ներկայությունը այս թեմայում :Wink:

----------

Arpine (26.04.2012)

----------


## Լեո

> նույն կերպ էլ վարվում է տղամարդը, ինչի վառ ապացույցն է քո ներկայությունը այս թեմայում


Ես եկել եմ զվաճանալու  :Jpit:

----------


## Հարդ

> Ես եկել եմ զվաճանալու


Նրանք բոլորն էլ զվարճանում են :LOL: :

----------

Lianik (02.12.2010)

----------


## Arpine

Ինչի՞ ա նման արդի թեմայի վրա փոշի նստել :LOL: , հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպե?ս է մտածում մեր՝ թերթ չկարդացող, սերունդը :LOL: 




> Բարև հարգելի Շինարար: Այո Շինարար ջան, դա այդպես է: Գոյություն ունի սեռական  ժառանգականություն, ըստ որի մեր իգական սեռի հարազատները, ժառանգում են իրենց սեռին հատուկ գեները: Ես այստեղ մասնագետ չեմ, ու վախենում եմ ավելին ասել... *Բայց համոզված եմ, որ դու ավելին կժառանգես քո հորից, քան քո քույրը:* Առանձին դեպքեր իհարկե հնարավոր են, բայց դրանք որոշիչ դեր խաղալ չեն կարող:


  :Blink: 
Ո՞նց, ուրեմն օրեցօր տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են դառնում, կանայք էլ հակառակը…ՃՃ




> KiLa, հնարավոր ա, որ ճիշտ ես. նոր մտածեցի ու ոչ մի հայտնի կին գիտնական չհիշեցի՝ բացի Մարի Կյուրիից երևի: Բայց դե տենց միանշանակ էլ չի
> 
> P.S. Կխնդրեի իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները անընդհատ չգրեն թե կանայք ավելի խելացի են, սակայն այնպես են անում, ու տղամարդիկ հակառակը զգան: Ցնդաբանություն:


Կին գիտնականների քչությունը միայն այս խնդրում չէ, որ պետք է փնտրել, օրինակ, դեռ հին ժամանականերում, կանայք դպրոց չեն գնացել, գրաճանաչ չեն եղել, ուր մնաց գիտնական, հասարակությունը իրենց միշտ դիտել ա, որպես երեխա մեծացնող, լվացք անող...


Իմ կարծիքով, խելացի հասկացությունը լայն է, նայած որ ասպեկտով ենք նայում: Բայց էստեղ մի ակնհայտ բան կա՝ տղամարդու մտածողությունը կոնկրետ է: Այսինքն ավելի հստակ է ընկալում, բուն էությունը...միշտ էլ հակառակ սեռը ավելի ինտելեկտուալ է, տրամաբանող( բայց սա չի նշանակում որ բոլորը, ու որ կանայք չեն ): Ինչ ասե՞մ, ինձ թվում է տղամարդիկ:
Եվ մի բան չեմ ընդունում, որ որոշ աղջիկներ, առանց հասկանալու հարցի էությունը, հատկապես հակառակ սեռին քծնելու համար ,ասում են բա ոնց, տղամարդիկ, դա էլ հարց է:

----------

Varzor (26.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Ըստ էության հարցը սխալ է ձևակերպված: Նախ և առաջ պետք է սահմանել, թե ինչ ասել է "խելացի":
Ով է խելացի? Մաթեմատիկայի գիտությունների դոկտորը, թե առանց դպրոց գնալու ինքնուս ֆանտաստիկ ասեղնագործութոյւն կատարող տատիկը?  :Wink: 

Այստեղ խնդիրը կնոջ և տղամարդու տրամաբանական շղաներ կառուցելու և գործողությունների ընթացք վերլուծելու կարողության մեջ է, ինչպես նաև աբստրակտ մտածելակերպի, եռաչափ պատրեկացման տարբերության մեջ:
Իմ ծանոթներից մեկը, շատ հարգված ու բանիմաց անձնավորություն, մի անգամ ասաց, որ ինքը համարյա գտել է կնոջ ու տղամարդու տրամաբանության կառուցման տարբերությունները:
Ըստ նրա տղամարդը տրամաբանում է "պետք է, պետք չի" և "ճիշտ է, սխալ է" հիմունքներով, իսկ կինը` "ուզում եմ, չեմ ուզում" և "դուրըս գալիս է, դուսըր չի գալիս" հիմունքներով: Սրանք տարբեր չափողական համակարգեր են` տարբեր հաշվանքի համակարգերով և սկզբնակետերով: Բնական է, որ այդ հաշվանքի համակարգերը կարող են որոշ տիրույթներով համադրվել և տալ նույն արդյունքը:
Ըստ տվյալ ձևակերպման պարզ է դառնում, որ կանանց ու տղամարդկանց մոտ տարբեր են ինֆորմացիայի ընկալման, գնահատման և վերլուծման ոչ թե ունակությունները, այլ սկզբունքները:

Ասում են Նապոլեոնը միանգամից մի քանի գործողություն է կարողացել կատարել: Է էդ դեպքում համարյա բոլոր կանայք Նապոլեոններ են  :Jpit:  Էլ ով, եթե ոչ կինը կարող է միաժամանակ հեռախոսով խոսել, ճաշ եփել ու ասենք երեխային օրորել, ընդ որում երեքն էլ արդյուանվետ ու երկար  :LOL: 

Ու թող տղամարդիկ երազեն լինել այնքնան խելացի, որքան կանայք, իսկ կանայք երազեն լինել այնքան խելացի, որքան տղամարդիկ  :Wink:

----------

armen9494 (27.04.2012), KiLa (27.04.2012), Լուսաբեր (27.04.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> Էս թեմայով մի փոքր բանի հաստատ եմ համոզվել՝ երբ կինը, կամ աղջիկը հիմար ա, թող ու փախի, նորից եմ կրկնում՝ թող, ու փախի հեռու...


+1 :LOL: 
Եվ, չար տղամարդը ավելի բարի է, քան չար կինը…ՃՃ



Հ.Գ. Նաև, ժող ջան, էստեղ մի նրբություն մի մոռացեք. տղամարդը սիրում է իշխել,կառավարել, ինքը հակառակը չի հանդուրժի :LOL:

----------


## Ամմէ

Կարծում եմ որ խելացիություն ասվածը ամբողջովին հարաբերակա է :Smile: ,բայց ցավոք չեմ հիշում ,որ փլիոփան պատռել է իր փիլիոփայական աշխատությունը, երբ իր աշխատությունը կարդացել է իր կինը, եւ մեկնաբանել ամուսնուն նրա գրվածքը, երբ հարցրել են պատճառը, պատասխանել է այսպես,- եթե կինը կարողացել է հասկանալ աշխատությունը ,ապա դա փիլիոփայական գործ համարել չի կարելի :LOL:  :Smile: չգիտեմ էլ համակարծիքի լինել, թե ոչ :Think:

----------


## laro

Դե դա իրոք հարաբերական է.նայած կին, նայած տղամարդ  :Smile:  Բայց դե գաղտնիք չէ, որ ընդհանուր կտրվածքով, տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինչպե՞ս կարող եք ասել, որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են: Իրենք ընդամենը այդպիսին ներկայանալու տաղանդ ունեն:
Մի վիրավորեք  :Jpit: :

----------

Freeman (27.04.2012), Ripsim (27.04.2012), Արէա (27.04.2012)

----------


## laro

> Ինչպե՞ս կարող եք ասել, որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են: Իրենք ընդամենը այդպիսին ներկայանալու տաղանդ ունեն:
> Մի վիրավորեք :


Ամեն ինչ հարաբերկան է. «նայած կին,նայած տղամարդ  :Jpit:

----------

murmushka (27.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե դա իրոք հարաբերական է.նայած կին, նայած տղամարդ  Բայց դե գաղտնիք չէ, որ ընդհանուր կտրվածքով, տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են


Ինձ համար գաղտնիք է: Մի հատ կբացահայտես? Էդ ինչումն է դրսևորվում ավել խելացիությունը?

----------

